# der "AUKTIONWARNUNG"`s Thread - Teil 1



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## zaskar76 (30. November 2009)

mal wieder kein zaskar...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5142712146&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (30. November 2009)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Dieser kleine Schlingel wollte nicht länger in GB verbleiben:
> 
> ...




 Was für ein Moped!


----------



## korat (1. Dezember 2009)

vielleicht braucht ja noch jemand einen, der noch keinen hat?
hans rey gebraucht und ohne schaltauge, aber billig.

übrigens: sollte die fortsetzung nicht "Teil 2" heißen?


----------



## DeepStar23 (1. Dezember 2009)

Der Rahmen ist schon zum zweiten Mal drin,aber der weigert sich nach D zu versenden. 



korat schrieb:


> vielleicht braucht ja noch jemand einen, der noch keinen hat?
> hans rey gebraucht und ohne schaltauge, aber billig.
> 
> übrigens: sollte die fortsetzung nicht "Teil 2" heißen?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (1. Dezember 2009)

Hi!

Abholen lassen ! Mit www.dercourier.de kostet das keine 29 aus GB..

Lass ich mit dem obigen DHi genauso machen...wie gesagt, es muss jetzt nur noch klappen..

VG
peru



DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist schon zum zweiten Mal drin,aber der weigert sich nach D zu versenden.


----------



## Triturbo (1. Dezember 2009)

GT Marathon Carbon Team Rahmen

Hab recht starkes Interesse an dem Stück.


----------



## Rennkram (6. Dezember 2009)

Sehr schön, leider zu groß 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270496608097


----------



## divergent! (6. Dezember 2009)

ein günstiges timberline für mittelgroße:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Mountainbike_...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item27ad8b26a6

und die beiden wren mal im forum zu sehen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Avalanche-Sin...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item3a5551b8dd

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS-1-retro-k...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item20ae57acaf


----------



## tofu1000 (6. Dezember 2009)

Rennkram schrieb:


> Sehr schön, leider zu groß
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270496608097



Der ist mal echt interessant. Weiß evtl. jemand mehr darüber?

Hier ist mal noch ein Vengeance in "heissem" Custom-Kleid:

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Vengeance-Tr...dZViewItemQQptZRoad_Bikes?hash=item45efbba07b


----------



## divergent! (7. Dezember 2009)

für mich sieht es so aus als hatte jemand nen richtig schicken purple rahmen nur zur hälfte zum enteloxieren gegeben.

gar nicht schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich meine das war mal eine Sonderserie, so 98/99. Ein Freund von mir hatte zu der Zeit einen Fahrradhandel und Vertrieb bis zur Pleite GT. Er hatte da einige Prospekte von den Sonderfarben, die allerdings nur für den amerikanischen Markt gedacht waren. Zu der Zeit hatte GT irgend eine Premiere.


----------



## dr.juggles (7. Dezember 2009)

denke auch nicht dass das "purple-fade" da original ist?!

wieso sollte gt damals so was schäbiges anbieten wo doch die kompletten elox rahmen so geil waren.

entweder bb oder elox! dieses fade ist doch niemals original.


----------



## GT-Sassy (7. Dezember 2009)

Entweder war das eine Olympia Edition oder zur Ehrung irgendeines GT Mitarbeiters/Sportlers. Im Prospekt waren die Rahmen aber vorn Elox und hinten BB. Irgendwo im WWW muß darüber ja noch was zu finden sein.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (8. Dezember 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> denke auch nicht dass das "purple-fade" da original ist?!



Yes Dr J the faded anodized color is original.  It was a sample frame.  Deemed to be too expensive and time consuming to do as a standard production model.  The seller is a former GT employee.  His brother did all the decal designs up through 2000 and his father worked there in purchasing also.  The seller recently also listed a GT Edge steel rahmen and two very nice GT cnc crank sets. This will look nice with the rest of them


----------



## dr.juggles (8. Dezember 2009)

always good infos kevin, luckily that fade didnt go into production...i dont like it honestly...looks a little cheap.
seems that the seller isnt a good friend of the police 

regards


----------



## Sascha123 (8. Dezember 2009)

Der Rahmen ist schon sehr eigenwillig "eingefärbt" und trifft bestimmt nicht den Geschmack der Masse. Ich persönlich finde ihn auch eher hässlich aber das ist bekanntlich subjektiv.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bvarnfullagts (9. Dezember 2009)

I'm guessing they had their reasons for not bringing anodized fades to the market...could be that Balance was doing them.  Could be as Dr. Juggles mentioned the original depth and look of the original anodized colors were just too good to beat.  Personally I think this 94 will look much better when it gets 1994 model year decals put back on it.  It needs some white in the decals.  Will post pics when done.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (9. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

genug von halbanodisierten Alubombern)

Thermoplastalarm!!!!!!!!:

http://shop.ebay.de/the_x-ray/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340

VG
Peter


----------



## divergent! (9. Dezember 2009)

puh zum glück bin ich pleite

mag jemand ne richtig schicke gabel haben wollen?

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-BICYCLES-Mou...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item4a9cead4c1


----------



## Rennkram (10. Dezember 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-mountain-b...ZViewItemQQptZUK_Bikes_GL?hash=item23043072a8


----------



## divergent! (10. Dezember 2009)

tja wenn die briten daß mal mit dem versenden verstehen würden dann müssten sie nicht alles verschenken


----------



## ohneworte (10. Dezember 2009)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> genug von halbanodisierten Alubombern)
> 
> ...



Puh, ist mir glücklicherweise zu teuer!


----------



## gtbiker (10. Dezember 2009)

Das Ding hier ist spitze, gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut!
http://cgi.ebay.com/1980s-GT-Zoot-S...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item19b85b40ee


----------



## Rennkram (10. Dezember 2009)

ja, sehr schön


----------



## divergent! (11. Dezember 2009)

hatte nicht jemand im forum ein älteres zaskar in 18-20" gesucht....im bikemarkt gibts grad eins

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/229445/cat/53


----------



## Sascha123 (11. Dezember 2009)

Ist zwar nicht so schön wie meiner  aber dafür sieht er noch gut aus:

GT Zaskar LE 1995


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (12. Dezember 2009)

Was Buntes
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Hardtail-Rahm...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item23045b4500
gab es schon ne weile nicht mehr bei Ebay


----------



## tofu1000 (13. Dezember 2009)

Und hier mal ein STS DS für die Kleineren:

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-STS1000-Carb...ewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item5637e7baf9

14Zoll - hab ich so noch nicht gesehen...


----------



## goegolo (13. Dezember 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Und hier mal ein STS DS für die Kleineren:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-STS1000-Carb...ewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item5637e7baf9
> 
> 14Zoll - hab ich so noch nicht gesehen...



Ships to USA


----------



## gtbiker (13. Dezember 2009)

goegolo schrieb:


> Ships to USA


Wenn man freundlich nachfragt, ist ein Versand nach Dtl. meist auch möglich  (so zumindest meine Erfahrung)(wie z.Bsp. bei oben verlinktem Zoot Scoot)


----------



## Al-Capone (13. Dezember 2009)

goegolo schrieb:


> Ships to USA



Ich lasse alles immer zu meiner Ex-Freundin an deren Adresse in USA senden


----------



## GT-Sassy (13. Dezember 2009)

WOW,
ein GT downhill - dirt bike in Hamburg
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Mountain-down...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item4cec8e6847


----------



## Sascha123 (14. Dezember 2009)

Zaskar LE 1997


----------



## dr.juggles (14. Dezember 2009)

klug*******rmodus an: das ist ein normales 96er und kein 97er le


----------



## moitrich (14. Dezember 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> klug*******rmodus an: das ist ein normales 96er und kein 97er le



Richtig.
97-er LE hat das ganze CNC Zeug.

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha123 (14. Dezember 2009)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Zaskar LE 1997



OK, OK ihr "Jahrgangsfetischisten".

Dachte mir eigentlich, das ein 09/96-Produkt eher für das Modelljahr 1997 ist.


----------



## cleiende (16. Dezember 2009)

16" - bin draussen.



GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Was Buntes
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Hardtail-Rahm...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item23045b4500
> gab es schon ne weile nicht mehr bei Ebay



aber

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/215346/cat/fav

Ist ja bald Weihnachten. In meinem Haus bleibt es nicht.


----------



## Kruko (18. Dezember 2009)

Mal wieder ein falscher Xizang in der Bucht

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Xixang-Titan-...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item20ae9a56bf

Für alle Neuen, die nicht suchen wollen: Ist eine sehr schlechte Qualität und sau schwer.


----------



## tofu1000 (18. Dezember 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein falscher Xizang in der Bucht
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Xixang-Titan-...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item20ae9a56bf
> 
> Für alle Neuen, die nicht suchen wollen: Ist eine sehr schlechte Qualität und sau schwer.



Oh, war ja lang nicht mehr da! Ich möchte echt wissen, durch wieviele Hände diese Schleudern inzwischen gegangen sind. Hätte nicht jeder ehemalige Besitzer eine Kerbe in das massive Oberrohr schlagen können, um das nachzuvollziehen? Ein signifikanter Wertverlust wärs sicher nicht...


----------



## DefektesKind (21. Dezember 2009)

Ein schönes GT Schnäppchen für jung gebliebene.

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=82694


----------



## bvarnfullagts (23. Dezember 2009)

goegolo schrieb:


> Ships to USA




Bid away and win it.  I'd be happy to forward it for you.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (23. Dezember 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Was Buntes
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Hardtail-Rahm...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item23045b4500
> gab es schon ne weile nicht mehr bei Ebay



Wow, das wollte keiner haben? 
"Nur Abholung" verdirbt halt des Geschäft.


----------



## GT-Sassy (23. Dezember 2009)

Hab da schon überlegt, ist aber zu klein und mein Platz wird auch eng
Ach ja und ich hab schon ein Tequila Sunrise


----------



## Al-Capone (28. Dezember 2009)

staune das der noch zu haben ist,scheint doch sehr guter Zustand zu sein:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-LTS-FRAME-...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item2a03792236


----------



## Ketterechts (28. Dezember 2009)

Al-Capone schrieb:


> staune das der noch zu haben ist,scheint doch sehr guter Zustand zu sein:
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-LTS-FRAME-...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item2a03792236



Weil der Preis recht hoch ist .

Gut erhaltene LTS Rahmen gibt es mit etwas Glück auch manchmal für um die 250


----------



## Al-Capone (28. Dezember 2009)

ja aber ist doch der mit der Titanwippe.Ist ja nicht so häufig oder?


----------



## oldman (29. Dezember 2009)

Titanwippe hin oder her, wenn Du noch 200$ drauflegst, kannst ein Thermoplastrahmen mit Titanwippe haben.
Der aufgerufene Preis ist um mindestens 100$ zu hoch.


----------



## Al-Capone (29. Dezember 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> Titanwippe hin oder her, wenn Du noch 200$ drauflegst, kannst ein Thermoplastrahmen mit Titanwippe haben.



Ach ja?Und wo?


----------



## divergent! (29. Dezember 2009)

mit viel glück in der bucht. manchmal auch im forum.

der preis ist aber schon relativ hoch für ein lts. aber wenn dir der preis zusagt und du ihn haben willst dann kauf einfach.

die lts rahmen gehen sogar mitunter bei schlechter beschreibung oder den british üblichen "pick up only" für teilweise 90 weg.


----------



## Al-Capone (29. Dezember 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> mit viel glück in der bucht. manchmal auch im forum.
> 
> der preis ist aber schon relativ hoch für ein lts. aber wenn dir der preis zusagt und du ihn haben willst dann kauf einfach.
> 
> die lts rahmen gehen sogar mitunter bei schlechter beschreibung oder den british üblichen "pick up only" für teilweise 90 weg.



Ne,lieber STS


----------



## divergent! (29. Dezember 2009)

einfach die augen offen halten. gibt immer mal was im netz oder hier zum fischen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bvarnfullagts (1. Januar 2010)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/1531178995.html

Just how big a smile can one wear on New Year's eve? 
Low mileage 1996 Psyclone in Team Scream


----------



## bvarnfullagts (1. Januar 2010)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/1531178995.html
> 
> Just how big a smile can one wear on New Year's eve?
> Low mileage 1996 Psyclone in Team Scream



Listing was removed so I added these pics.


----------



## Kruko (4. Januar 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Xixang-Titan-...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item20aeca6a03

10,1 KG. 

Da hat wohl jemand Helium vor dem Wiegen eingefüllt


----------



## divergent! (4. Januar 2010)

der ist auch 1 mal im monat drin oder?


----------



## zaskar-le (4. Januar 2010)

Ja. Allein wenn ich die lieblose Platte hinten sehe, könnte ich mich übergeben. Schreckliches Teil.


----------



## Al-Capone (4. Januar 2010)

Ein echtes Schnäppchen 

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-STS1-Mountai...ewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item20aec2a7cf


----------



## divergent! (5. Januar 2010)

schöne naben mit stolzen preis:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-GT-Hadley-H...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item45f020fc8f


----------



## Al-Capone (5. Januar 2010)

sind die das "wert"?


----------



## divergent! (5. Januar 2010)

mir wären sie es nicht. nicht mal die hälfte davon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al-Capone (5. Januar 2010)

mir auch nicht,außer ich habe einen 6er im lotto


----------



## STSfreak (6. Januar 2010)

Hallo!
Nachdem jetzt so viele mit den Zaskar LE decals auf ehbay ihr Avalanche oder Zaskar veredelt haben gibts keine mehr für mein LE 

hat jemand von Euch noch einen Satz Zaskar LE decals?

Grüße!


----------



## cleiende (6. Januar 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> schöne naben mit stolzen preis:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-GT-Hadley-H...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item45f020fc8f



Oh ja, das ist heftig. Noch nichtmal mit dem Titan-Kassettenkörper...
Ich bin gespannt ob das so Laufen wird.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (7. Januar 2010)

Hi,

wird so nicht laufen, denn die sind ja schon zum zweiten Mal drin. beim ersten Mal war ich zu faul und dachte, die wird schon jemand posten, aber anscheinend sind die in der Weihnachtsphase einfach untergegangen..

Zum Vergleich: ich bekomme am Freitag einen Satz rote Hadleys in Mavic Felgen, zwar gebraucht, aber top in SchuÃ zum Kurs von 95â¬ all in.

Also 550 USD sind wohl ein biÃchen Ã¼berzogen. Meine letzten NOS Hadleys in schwarz gingen fÃ¼r 150â¬ weg..

VG
Peter



cleiende schrieb:


> Oh ja, das ist heftig. Noch nichtmal mit dem Titan-KassettenkÃ¶rper...
> Ich bin gespannt ob das so Laufen wird.


----------



## Kruko (7. Januar 2010)

peru73 schrieb:


> Zum Vergleich: ich bekomme am Freitag einen Satz rote Hadleys in Mavic Felgen, zwar gebraucht, aber top in Schuß zum Kurs von 95 all in.



Da hast Du ja ein kleines Schnäppchen machen können 

Aber ich sehe es genauso. Der Preis ist völlig überzogen.


----------



## Al-Capone (7. Januar 2010)

nicht schlecht der Preis:
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-STS-Full-Sus...ewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item2eaa4f46b3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (8. Januar 2010)

Führe mich nicht in Versuchung:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
ist echt ne große Beherschung nicht mit zubieten.
Ich stehe auf 80´MTBs.


----------



## Al-Capone (8. Januar 2010)

mußte erstmal wegen Versand fragen


----------



## GT-Sassy (8. Januar 2010)

Warum, hab doch schon eins
Wäre aber von einen zweiten nicht abgeneigt, mal schauen.


----------



## tomasius (14. Januar 2010)

Schade, schade, schade!  - Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich überboten werde. Er stand übrigens schon zum zweiten Mal drin.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

Ist er hier gelandet? Wem kann ich es abquatschen? 

Tom


----------



## DefektesKind (15. Januar 2010)

Schön.

http://monterey.craigslist.org/bik/1552724150.html


----------



## tomasius (15. Januar 2010)

Stimmt!






Mein Outpost sieht dagegen richtig sch.... aus! 






Der Hintergrund oben gefällt mir auch eindeutig besser. 

Tom


----------



## bvarnfullagts (17. Januar 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Xixang-Titan-...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item20aeca6a03
> 
> 10,1 KG.
> 
> Da hat wohl jemand Helium vor dem Wiegen eingefüllt



FWIW....I don't think you are being fair to this seller. 10.1kg is a doable in fact probable weight of this bike.  I have my 1991 Xizang with U-brake, Judy SL, GT/Mavic 517 wheels, XT components, Ritchey seat post and stem at 22lb 4oz.


----------



## tofu1000 (17. Januar 2010)

Kev, if it is a genuine Xizang - for sure. But it's not original, it's only a "repro". Look at the dropouts, the backplate... 
I think (maybe gt-heini and some other nerds  here,too) it's a bad , bad replica - you can find a lot of posts bout these kind of frames at the forum. For example: Klick It's not the first time for the frame in the german bay. 


bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> FWIW....I don't think you are being fair to this seller. 10.1kg is a doable in fact probable weight of this bike.  I have my 1991 Xizang with U-brake, Judy SL, GT/Mavic 517 wheels, XT components, Ritchey seat post and stem at 22lb 4oz.


----------



## cleiende (17. Januar 2010)

Thanks Tofu. That was the thread I almost forgot about.
Kevin, check here http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434949&page=9 starting post 275. User henry1305 is the one who tries to sell this, ehem, well... , replica.
Put the stuff into a translator and you might understand what kind of juicy bullsh$$$ the arguments are that are used to defend the craftsmanship behind these frames.
Main complaints about the frames are
- untrue in alignment
- headtube with incorrect measure, headset cannot be fitted tight.


----------



## tomasius (17. Januar 2010)

Abhaken! Mr. Fairy Tale nearly punked me, too. 

Der Rahmen hat bestimmt schon eine Fahrleistung von mehr als 10.000km. Indirekt: DHL, Hermes, etc. 

Schön! 







http://cgi.ebay.de/RETRO-NEUWERTIGE...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item20af02dca3

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bvarnfullagts (17. Januar 2010)

tomasius schrieb:


> Schade, schade, schade!  - Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich überboten werde. Er stand übrigens schon zum zweiten Mal drin.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> 
> ...



Tom I think you should message me about this one.


----------



## Deleted 5247 (18. Januar 2010)

Wieder ein Xizang/Lightning Nachbau?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Titanal-Mountain...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item45f084cfd1


----------



## Kruko (18. Januar 2010)

Jepp, ist wieder so eine "Gurke". Die dürfte aber bei der Ausstattung sogar billig werden. 

Bei dem Gewicht (14 Kg) erscheint mein STS sogar als Leichtbau


----------



## divergent! (18. Januar 2010)

aber eins muss man schon sagen, ob nachbau odernicht, dieser aufbau ist grausam


----------



## tomasius (18. Januar 2010)

@Kevin: PM 

Also ich bin durch den stimmigen Aufbau durchaus inspiriert. Mein Lightning Rahmen hängt ja noch immer (mal wieder) nackt an der Wand. (@versus: )

Tom


----------



## Rennkram (19. Januar 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320476679040


----------



## Raze (23. Januar 2010)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Wieder ein Xizang/Lightning Nachbau?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Titanal-Mountain...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item45f084cfd1



http://cgi.ebay.de/Titanrahmen-Neu-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item19b965a55a

noch einer...

Viele Grüße raze


----------



## goegolo (23. Januar 2010)

GT LTS Tandem: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270518570499


----------



## Kruko (23. Januar 2010)

Oh, ist es mal wieder zu verkaufen?? 

Aber warum der Lacher?? Wegen dem Preis??

Das Teil ist echt und steht in regelmäßigen Abständen in der Bucht!!!

Schau mal hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2046091&postcount=3

Dies ist der Grund, warum es den Tread überhaupt gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gremlino (23. Januar 2010)

goegolo schrieb:


> GT LTS Tandem: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270518570499



Sehr Geil, vor allem der Doppeldämpfer hinten


----------



## divergent! (23. Januar 2010)

aber man muss auch 2m groß sein so wie die rahmenhöhe auf mich wirkt.

ich mach mir nur sorgen mit der lächerlichen bremsanlage

ansonsten ist das teil irgendwie schon cool wenn man sowas mag


----------



## gtbiker (23. Januar 2010)

let the good times roll! 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKpO-Os6VxQ"]YouTube- Bobby Root - Mountain biking[/ame]


----------



## Sascha123 (23. Januar 2010)

Das Bike ist genial!
Bei Bergetappen würde ich nur hinten sitzen. ;-)


----------



## divergent! (23. Januar 2010)

ich will auch aufm hinterrad so fahren können

ich bekomme nicht mal nen wheelie richtig hin....geschweige denn so nen geilen nosewheelie


----------



## GT-Sassy (23. Januar 2010)

Für alle die ein GT aus den 80´ suchen
http://cgi.ebay.com/1985-GT-Timberl...ewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item3359667cca
Diesmal in klein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kadaverfleisch (24. Januar 2010)

Moin,

so einen Timberline habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen?

http://cgi.ebay.com/1985-GT-Timberl...ewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item3359667cca

Gruss
Micha


----------



## hoeckle (24. Januar 2010)

hi micha, wenn du  bei mtbr timberline als suchbegriff eingibst, stolperst du über genau diese größe. das vom poster ist absolut nos und mich würden aber eher die gt nobbies reizen...



kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> so einen Timberline habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen?
> 
> ...


----------



## GT-Sassy (24. Januar 2010)

Die alten Timberline wurde in 2 Größen angeboten. Dies ist 16" (Damenmodel).
Die anderen sind alle 18" (Herrenmodel).


----------



## kadaverfleisch (24. Januar 2010)

Moin,

ah Damenmodell, alles klar.
Jaha, die Reifen würde ich auch nehmen.

Gruss
Micha


----------



## tofu1000 (24. Januar 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/gt-4130-rahmen_W...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item4ced31dc06

Wahrscheinlich irgend ein altes Performer o.ä.
Ich musste nur etwas über den Auktionstext schmunzeln.


----------



## Al-Capone (24. Januar 2010)

Leute gibts..


----------



## divergent! (25. Januar 2010)

ich hab nen ferrari zu verkaufen. fotos und daten bei kaufinteresse und vorabüberweisung!

leute gibts


----------



## DefektesKind (25. Januar 2010)

Pärchen LTS

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270518570499


----------



## STSfreak (26. Januar 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZASKAR-LE-Rah...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item2eaaa826b4

in Zusammenhang mit dieser Nachricht, die ein netter ebayer mir geschrieben hat:

"Hallo stsfreak, 
meines wissens steht L.E. für Light edition, und dies bezieht sich auf die austattung, der Rahmen ist immer derselbe... 
Wurde mir vor ca. 10 Jahren von einem GT itarbeiter gesagt. 
Viele Grüße"


----------



## Sascha123 (26. Januar 2010)

Tja, die normalen GTs sind halt "HE" (Heavy Edition). ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (26. Januar 2010)

bis 95 stimmt es, das die rahmen immer die selben waren mit LE oder ohne. die LE hatten in dem zeitraum eine bessere ausstattung.
ab 96, aber ich denke eher ab 97 war der LE rahmen dann mit den CNC geschichten und das normale Zaskar halt ohne.

also hat der nette ebayer schon recht!

cheers

@stsfreak sehr geiler blauer zaskar rahmen!!! würde mir auch gefallen. warum gibst du den weg?


----------



## Kruko (26. Januar 2010)

Und das weiß bzw. wußte der gute STS-freak auch


----------



## STSfreak (26. Januar 2010)

...war ja auch nur ein Test 

ne schmarrn. Das wusste ich so noch nicht. Nur das mit den CNC Sachen ab 97. Ich werd das dem guten Mann mitteilen, da er im Moment ein 94er LE verkauft und etwas irritiert zu sein scheint. Und die ausgefrästen dropouts am 94er LE? Auch normal am normalen? 

@dr.juggles: ist auch einer meiner absoluten Lieblingsrahmen. Aber erstens ist er mir ne Spur zu klein und zweitens kann ich es mir oft einfach nicht leisten die ganzen schönen Sachen zu behalten


----------



## tonicbikes (27. Januar 2010)

STSfreak schrieb:


> . Und die ausgefrästen dropouts am 94er LE? Auch normal am normalen?



Das würde mich auch interessieren?
Solche ausgefrästen Ausfallenden kenne ich von damals nicht.....evtl kann ich mich aber auch nicht mehr daran erinnern, ist ja doch schon ein paar Tage her

thx
tonic


----------



## Sascha123 (27. Januar 2010)

Soviel zum Thema LE


----------



## Kruko (27. Januar 2010)

Da sag ich eher: Soviel zum Thema Zaskar. 

Ist nähmlich kein Zaskar

LE kann es ja sein, aber dann eher ein Avalanche.


----------



## Sascha123 (27. Januar 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Da sag ich eher: Soviel zum Thema Zaskar.
> 
> Ist nähmlich kein Zaskar
> 
> LE kann es ja sein, aber dann eher ein Avalanche.



Dafür fehlt mit noch der geschulte Blick. Dadurch wird das Angebot ja noch interessanter.


----------



## Kruko (27. Januar 2010)

Schau Dir mal den Oberrohrabschluss an und vergleiche diesen dann mit den Deines Zaskars. Da siehst Du sofort was Sache ist


----------



## Sascha123 (27. Januar 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Schau Dir mal den Oberrohrabschluss an und vergleiche diesen dann mit den Deines Zaskars. Da siehst Du sofort was Sache ist



thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## STSfreak (27. Januar 2010)

> Das würde mich auch interessieren?
> Solche ausgefrästen Ausfallenden kenne ich von damals nicht.....evtl kann ich mich aber auch nicht mehr daran erinnern, ist ja doch schon ein paar Tage her



Das 94er hier hat solche gefrästen Aussparungen in den Ausfallenden. Ist das evtl. "LE spezifisch"?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ORIGINAL-1994er-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item2305089eee

@dr.juggles: Dein 95er LE in der Gallerie hat sowas, soweit ich das sehen kann nicht. Woran liegts?


----------



## Kruko (27. Januar 2010)

So weit ich weiß, haben alle Zaskar-Modelle mit austauschbaren Schaltauge die Aussparungen an den Ausfallern. Man kann daran definitiv nicht unterscheiden, ob es ein Zaskar oder ein Zaskar LE ist. Unterschiede gab es erst ab dem Modeljahr 97.


----------



## dr.juggles (27. Januar 2010)

also meine drei rahmen die ich noch selber habe, haben alle drei diese kleinen ausfräßungen an der innenseite der ausfaller.
sind zwei mal 93er und ein 94er.
ich bin der meinung die "alten" rahmen 93 - 95 sind identisch ob LE oder normal.
dort war der unterschied lediglich bei komplettbikes die austattung. 

ab 97 ist es ja einleuchtend, weil die unterschiede ja sofort ins auge stechen, ob cnc oder normal.

aber ich kann mich noch an 1996 erinnern dass es einen preisunterschied bei normalen zaskar und LE rahmen gab, weil ein guter freund sich in 96 einen neuen rahmen mit dem dicken unterrohr aus der bike bestellt hat. dachte eigentlich die cnc sachen gab es erst ab 97?


edit: 
hab gerade nochmal in mein album geschaut und auch gesehen dass der 93er rahmen welchen ich an beaufighter verkauft habe KEINE cnc fräßung an der innenseite der ausfaller hat. die aufkleber auf dem rahmen waren auch sicher keine originalen, deshalb den LE schriftzug mal nicht beachten.
das wäre aber der einzige unterschied der mir bekannt wäre!?
kann ja nicht sein dass die LE rahmen damals einzigst und allein wegen der kleine dropout cnc fräßung gleich mal ordentlich aufpreis gekostet haben?
oder kennt irgendjemand noch einen unterschied?

mfg


----------



## Beaufighter (27. Januar 2010)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> ... der 93er rahmen welchen ich an beaufighter verkauft habe ...



ähhh ja, der befindet sich noch im Aufbau...


----------



## STSfreak (27. Januar 2010)

> dr.juggles: hab gerade nochmal in mein album geschaut und auch gesehen dass der 93er rahmen welchen ich an beaufighter verkauft habe KEINE cnc fräßung an der innenseite der ausfaller hat. die aufkleber auf dem rahmen waren auch sicher keine originalen, deshalb den LE schriftzug mal nicht beachten.
> das wäre aber der einzige unterschied der mir bekannt wäre!?
> kann ja nicht sein dass die LE rahmen damals einzigst und allein wegen der kleine dropout cnc fräßung gleich mal ordentlich aufpreis gekostet haben?
> oder kennt irgendjemand noch einen unterschied?



Naja, das ist dann ja schon mal immerhin überhaupt irgendein Unterschied. Nach dem, was ich bis jetzt gesehen und gehört habe, bin ich jedenfalls der Meinung, dass die LEs bis Mj. 97 diese Ausfräsung haben und die normalen Zaskar nicht. 

Und um jetzt nicht völlig offtopic zu werden: 
was ist das???

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Zaskar-frame...ewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item3a571fde53

ein (schändlicherweise) abgelacktes 2000er pingpong LE oder Zaskar X? Oder vielleicht b-Ware aus der Fabrikmülltonne?


----------



## zaskar-le (28. Januar 2010)

...dieses Prachtstück hier suchte kint doch in seiner aktiven Zeit hier regelrecht händeringend.

Hat vielleicht einer von Euch seinen Kontakt (Mail/Telefon) und kann ihm den Link mal durchgeben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (28. Januar 2010)

Heute genau vor einem Jahr war er das letzte mal (offiziell) hier im Forum angemeldet.


----------



## zaskar-le (28. Januar 2010)

Habe ich gesehen. Vielleicht kann ihn ja jemand anrufen o.ä., er würde sich sicher freuen.


----------



## tofu1000 (29. Januar 2010)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ...dieses Prachtstück hier suchte kint doch in seiner aktiven Zeit hier regelrecht händeringend.
> 
> Hat vielleicht einer von Euch seinen Kontakt (Mail/Telefon) und kann ihm den Link mal durchgeben?



Ich schick ihm mal 'ne SMS.  (In der Hoffnung, dass seine Nr. noch aktuell ist)


----------



## gtbiker (29. Januar 2010)

Schickes Teil:
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-trials-Frame...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item414c002fb6


----------



## Al-Capone (29. Januar 2010)

Der war ja billig:
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-STS-1_W0QQit...ewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item414c9aa7c0


----------



## divergent! (30. Januar 2010)

zum glück in der falschen größe sonst könnte man sich ärgern


----------



## Al-Capone (30. Januar 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> zum glück in der falschen größe sonst könnte man sich ärgern



na ist sicher ein 18",kein 20,5"...


----------



## Walti (30. Januar 2010)

Der auf ebay angebotene GT STS 1 Rahmen ( beendet am 29. Jan. für 
202$ ) wurde frühzeitig beendet. Der Grund konnte mir der Verkäufer
auch nicht mitteilen. Vielleicht hat sich der Verkäufer, nach einem nicht 
öffentlichen Angebot, entschlossen das Angebot frühzeitig zu beenden.
Schade das dies möglich ist..... ( Angebotsdauer wäre bis am 4. Feb. gewesen )
Also der günstige Kaufpreis könnt Ihr vergessen !!!!!!!
Aber der Rahmen ist verkauft.


----------



## Al-Capone (30. Januar 2010)

aha...wieder schlauer.Hätte mich auch gewundert mit dem billigen Preis.


----------



## tonicbikes (2. Februar 2010)

mmh, aktueller "Marktpreis" oder wie
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZASKAR-LE-Rahmen-16_W0QQitemZ200431642292QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item2eaaa826b4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (3. Februar 2010)

über den war ich auch gestolpert. der war schon 3 tage vor ablauf recht hoch. ok das blau ist relativselten, der zustand optisch scheinbar richtig gut. ich denke mal das geht fast in ordnung.


----------



## Kruko (3. Februar 2010)

Der frost-blue Zaskar ist eindeutig zu teuer gewesen. Er ist zwar selten, aber das rechtfertigt nicht diesen Preis.

Hat sich denn schon mal jemand die Bieterliste angeschaut??


----------



## tonicbikes (3. Februar 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Hat sich denn schon mal jemand die Bieterliste angeschaut??



Ja ich und ehrlich gesagt war das auch der eigentliche Grund meines postings
Ich hätte wahrscheinlich zugeschlagen, nachdem ich mir dann aber die Gebotsübersicht näher angesehen habe hatte ich keinen Bock mehr. Und die aktuellen Marktpreise für einen Zaskar kenne ich auch, d.h für 250-350 (Gebraucht und je nach Zustand) sollte man ein Zaskar Rh bekommen

gruss
tonic


----------



## Sascha123 (3. Februar 2010)

Ich finde den Preis noch in Ordnung. Mal von ebay und dem Baujahr abgesehen.

Wenn der Rahmen keinen Chainsuck, böse Kratzer und Dellen hat, dann ist er es auch wert. Die meisten verkauften Gebrauchtversionen sind das aber nicht mehr. 

Spätestens bei Chainsuck ist der Rahmen für mich nichts mehr wert, was dem praktischen Nutzen aber nicht schadet.

Für ältere Modelle in gleichem Zustand würde ich sogar noch viel mehr zahlen. Findet man aber nicht und die, die ein solches Schätzchen haben, wissen das auch.


----------



## dr.juggles (3. Februar 2010)

Für ältere Modelle in gleichem Zustand würde ich sogar noch viel mehr zahlen. Findet man aber nicht und die, die ein solches Schätzchen haben, wissen das auch. 


wieviel mehr würdest du zahlen 

der frostblaue war top zustand und in 16" und dem frsotblau wirklich superrar aber ich finde auch zu teuer.


----------



## Sascha123 (3. Februar 2010)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> wieviel mehr würdest du zahlen
> 
> der frostblaue war top zustand und in 16" und dem frsotblau wirklich superrar aber ich finde auch zu teuer.



Was ist denn zu teuer Aus Sicht des Käufers ist es immer zu teuer.
Es gibt Leute, die geben derzeit für den "Jubi-Rahmen" 800-1000 aus.
Dagegen sind wirklich gut erhaltene alte Zaskar-Rahmen geradezu Schnäppchen.

Es wird von Jahr zu Jahr schwieriger alte Rahmen ohne Makel zu bekommen. Eines Tages werden die Teile noch wie KLEIN gehandelt.

Wenn ich mir die gehandelten Preise manch anderere Klassiker ansehe, dann werden die GTs "noch" relativ günstig abgegeben. Gelegentliche Ausnahmen von Träumern gibts immer.


----------



## Sascha123 (3. Februar 2010)

Kann mir einer von unseren Experten sagen was das ist:

Auktion


----------



## Janikulus (3. Februar 2010)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer von unseren Experten sagen was das ist:
> 
> Auktion



die ZUMs waren glaube ich so um 2007 im Programm, heißen jetzt Transeo.


----------



## versus (3. Februar 2010)

das ist ein ZUM - Zaskar Urban Machine.
entgegen dem eigentlich angedachten zweck, wurde dieses hier eher für den offroad-einsatz aufgebaut worden. müsste so von anfang 2000er sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (3. Februar 2010)

da war wohl einer schneller. ich korrigiere: mitte 2000er


----------



## Sascha123 (3. Februar 2010)

Danke für die Infos.

Dachte eigentlich auch vom Bauchgefühl her, das Teil wäre irgendwie aus den letzten Jahren. Ich muss hier auch gestehen, dass ich GT seit ca. 2000 aus den Augen verloren hatte.


----------



## dr.juggles (3. Februar 2010)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Was ist denn zu teuer Aus Sicht des Käufers ist es immer zu teuer.
> Es gibt Leute, die geben derzeit für den "Jubi-Rahmen" 800-1000 aus.
> Dagegen sind wirklich gut erhaltene alte Zaskar-Rahmen geradezu Schnäppchen.
> 
> ...




das frostblau ging für 460 oder so raus?

meine persönliche schmerzgrenze liegt bei einem schön eloxierten bei maximal 300 euro incl versand.
ich steh eigentlich eher auf die 93-95er und habe für meine eloxalen nie mehr bezahlt.

du musst einfach besser suchen  

für 600 kannste du meinen türkisen oder ink blauen haben


----------



## ohneworte (3. Februar 2010)

versus schrieb:


> da war wohl einer schneller. ich korrigiere: mitte 2000er



Die Zums kamen Ende 2003 als 2004er Modelle auf den Markt. Und das ist auch eines aus dem Modelljahr, gut erhalten jedoch nicht mehr mit der serienmässigen Strassenbereifung. Die durfte ich zu dem Zeitpunkt noch verkaufen!

Und richtig das sie heute Transeo genannt werden und allerdings nicht mehr in 26".


----------



## Sascha123 (3. Februar 2010)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> für 600 kannste du meinen türkisen oder ink blauen haben



Nee danke aber ich habe mit meinen Carbonrahmen noch komplett 2010 zu tun. Falls du mal ein perfektes Angebot siehst, kannst du es mir mal beispielhaft zeigen. 

Ich bin sehr penibel, d.h. bei 600 würde ich, wie erwähnt, nur NOS-ähnliche Zustände akzeptieren. Leichter Chainsuck o.ä. wären bereits KO-Kriterien. 

... aber nun back on topic


----------



## Sascha123 (3. Februar 2010)

Das dürfte preislich stimmen-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## STSfreak (3. Februar 2010)

> Hat sich denn schon mal jemand die Bieterliste angeschaut??





> Ich hätte wahrscheinlich zugeschlagen, nachdem ich mir dann aber die Gebotsübersicht näher angesehen habe hatte ich keinen Bock mehr.



Falls irgendetwas den Anschein haben sollte, als wären hier unlautere Praktiken im Spiel gewesen: ich kann auch nichts dafür, dass es der Spanier mit den 0 Bewertungen so hoch getrieben hat. Ich war zwischenzeitlich schon etwas in Sorge. Allerdings hat er es schließlich gekauft und nimmt es auch.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (5. Februar 2010)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Das dürfte preislich stimmen-




The seller also has a 18" Cosmic Sunrise Zaskar LE complete bike with less than 100 original miles full XTR


----------



## tomasius (5. Februar 2010)

Wow! 







http://cgi.ebay.com/1995-GT-Psyclon...ewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item2eaaebfa3a


Tom


----------



## Kruko (5. Februar 2010)

Hier bleibt aber auch nichts unentdeckt 

Man beachte den Hinterbau , die Ausfaller und die Sattelklemmung


----------



## tomasius (5. Februar 2010)

Stimmt, diese Details sehe ich jetzt erst.  - Schade, schon wieder eine Fälschung. 
Erst Xizang, jetzt Psyclone. Was kommt noch?

Tom


----------



## divergent! (5. Februar 2010)

bmc.....


----------



## Sascha123 (8. Februar 2010)

16er Zaskar aus 1998


----------



## dr.juggles (8. Februar 2010)

hab ich irgendwas verpasst?
warum werden denn zzt so enorme preise für zaskarrahmen erzielt?


----------



## kingmoe (8. Februar 2010)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> hab ich irgendwas verpasst?
> warum werden denn zzt so enorme preise für zaskarrahmen erzielt?



Welchen meinst du jetzt? Den 16er?
Das hohe Anfangsgebot heißt ja nichts - und 200-300 Euro für einen guten BB-Rahmen sind doch nicht (zu) viel.


----------



## dr.juggles (8. Februar 2010)

ich wusste nicht wie hoch dass startgebot bei dem 98er bb war...dachte der steht jetzt schon nach nem tag schon so hoch ab 1 euro.
hab nur flüchtig auf die auktion geschielt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (12. Februar 2010)

Seltsam!







http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200436087354

Tom


----------



## divergent! (12. Februar 2010)

für den preis auf jeden fall ärgerlich


----------



## Kruko (12. Februar 2010)

Der steht bald wieder drin. Der Verkäufer will erst beweisen, dass der Rahmen echt ist. Er hat alle Gebote streichen lassen und ich glaube nicht, dass er den Rahmen jetzt für 50 USD verkaufen will.


----------



## DefektesKind (12. Februar 2010)

Es hätte ja mal ein genaues Foto von der Enkappe gereicht.
Zumindest wäre es sehr informativ gewesen.


----------



## Janikulus (12. Februar 2010)

Lightning von der Insel:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Titanium-fram...ZViewItemQQptZUK_Bikes_GL?hash=item4ced9955e0


----------



## tomasius (12. Februar 2010)

> Der steht bald wieder drin.



Das würde ich gerne auch glauben! 

Tom


----------



## bvarnfullagts (13. Februar 2010)

Janikulus schrieb:


> Lightning von der Insel:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Titanium-fram...ZViewItemQQptZUK_Bikes_GL?hash=item4ced9955e0




Funny how this Lightning auction is highlighted in this thread but the three I listed the previous weeks and was willing to ship anywhere at a very fair shipping price were never promoted....why is that?


----------



## bvarnfullagts (13. Februar 2010)

tomasius schrieb:


> Seltsam!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So who among us negotiated the "after auction ending" purchase on this frame......twas not me.


----------



## aggressor2 (15. Februar 2010)

tomasius schrieb:


> Seltsam!
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200436087354
> 
> Tom



ganz interessant dazu: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=592890


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (15. Februar 2010)

Hallo!

Das viele Mitglieder bei Ebay immer dümmer werden hängt wohl einfach mit einer schleichenden Volksverdummung zusammen.

Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen warum manche Menschen einfach nicht ihre Klappe halten können. Wenn der Depp schon sowas verkauft und keine Ahnung hat, dann soll er eben auch weniger für den Artikel bekommen. 

Aber irgendein Idiot ist noch blöder und schreibt dem Deppen Nummer eins: hey Du hast da eine Perle, Du könntest mehr bekommen wenn...worauf Depp Nr. eins natürlich gierig wird...und voilá: schon hat man solche Auktionen.

Bin mal gespannt wo der auftaucht! Verheimlichen wird man dieses Teil wohl kaum wollen und können. 

Zum Glück hab ich in der Voraussicht dass dieses Teil zu teuer wird nicht mitgeboten und lehn mich jetzt mit Knabbereien zurück. Aber das Verkäufer gierig werden hab ich bei RB auch erfahren. Nachdem der Verkäufer erfahren hat was er da verkaufen möchte wollte er urplötzlich viel mehr als den avisierten Preis...da hat ihm bei retrobike auch einer was gesteckt und schwupps: GIER!! 

Im Wissen, dass HIER IMMER ALLE fair waren und hoffentlich bleiben verbleib ich mal!

VG
peru


----------



## tofu1000 (15. Februar 2010)

peru73 schrieb:


> ...
> Bin mal gespannt wo der auftaucht! Verheimlichen wird man dieses Teil wohl kaum wollen und können.
> ...



Laut mtbr.com ist er ja schon auf dem Weg nach Deutschland - also, wer hat ihn?  (Zweitaccount anlegen und wenigstens Bilder reinstellen)


----------



## LeFrankdrien (15. Februar 2010)

Hi!

Da es ein 19" ist bleiben ja nur der Gt-Heini, cleiende, versus..)


Leuts...war ein Spaß....

VG
Peru


----------



## cleiende (15. Februar 2010)

nee,

1) da steht nicht drin daß er nach Germanien geht sondern daß er vermutlich dahin geht
2) Ich bin draussen. Von Psyclones habe ich genug.


----------



## aggressor2 (15. Februar 2010)

oder der mensch sagt die wahrheit, das ding is bei nem bekannten zum recherchieren und taucht in einigen wochen wieder auf ebay auf, diesmal mit 'super rare retro vintage classic gt psyclone frame - one of a kind!!!!11!!!!!1'


----------



## divergent! (15. Februar 2010)

und "not nos" " old stuff" " cult".....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (16. Februar 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/52-CM-GT-EDGE-F...dZViewItemQQptZRoad_Bikes?hash=item45f11bad61

Tom


----------



## divergent! (17. Februar 2010)

schnapper in uk, zum glück kein 16" sonst würde ich mich ärgern:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-TEQUESTA-C...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR?hash=item335a0017bd

hatte nicht einer ein lts gesucht?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-LTS-2-FRAM...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR?hash=item414d169b5c


----------



## Davidbelize (18. Februar 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...13699&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## divergent! (19. Februar 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-GT-...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item3a57e846e4

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS-2-Fully-F...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item439d6fa800

die könnten zum schnapper werden und wären evtl sogar ne nette basis


----------



## GT-Sassy (19. Februar 2010)

Chrom in 19" mit Weltweiten Versand
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-GT-Moun...ewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item3caa2a4e6c
noch 1 Tag, sollte ein 85´Timberline sein, das 86´hat bereits gerade Kettenstreben


----------



## colombo (19. Februar 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250582793055

leider mit delle ...


----------



## kingmoe (19. Februar 2010)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Chrom in 19" mit Weltweiten Versand
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-GT-Moun...ewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item3caa2a4e6c
> noch 1 Tag, sollte ein 85´Timberline sein, das 86´hat bereit gerade Kettenstreben



Geil, fällt eigentlich genau in mein Beuteschema.
Aber ich bin geheilt, also gebt ruhig Gas


----------



## tomasius (20. Februar 2010)

Endlich mal ein Cyclocross:






http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Cyclocross-B...dZViewItemQQptZRoad_Bikes?hash=item35a74c2c7e

Bei craigslist Cleveland ist übrigens noch ein weiteres Edge Ti (RH) gelistet. 

Tom


----------



## divergent! (20. Februar 2010)

uuuhh das wär was für mich. leider kein versand nach dtl...schade


----------



## mountymaus (20. Februar 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> uuuhh das wär was für mich. leider kein versand nach dtl...schade



Da kann man doch mal gaaanz lieb fragen. Hat bei uns auch schon öfter mal geklappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (20. Februar 2010)

das würde ich auch machen aber das angebot kommt eh ein 1/4 jahr zu früh. wir ziehen im april um, hoffe ich, und um das weibchen nicht zu verärgern würde ich es eh nicht drauf anlegen.


----------



## Al-Capone (20. Februar 2010)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Da kann man doch mal gaaanz lieb fragen. Hat bei uns auch schon öfter mal geklappt.



Ich habe für solche Fälle eine Bekannte in den USA.Lasse da dann alles hinsenden wenn jemand gar nicht außerhalb USA versenden möchte.Klappt ganz gut!


----------



## Ketterechts (20. Februar 2010)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> Funny how this Lightning auction is highlighted in this thread but the three I listed the previous weeks and was willing to ship anywhere at a very fair shipping price were never promoted....why is that?



If you sell one of yours for this price , please let me know

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Titanium-fram...ZViewItemQQptZUK_Bikes_GL?hash=item4ced9955e0


----------



## t-age (20. Februar 2010)

Aloha,

waren die schon da?! Geile Teile, guter Preis, leider kein Rad in Aussicht wo sie passen würden:

Mavic 121/Hadley Disc-LRS

LG t-age


----------



## bvarnfullagts (21. Februar 2010)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> If you sell one of yours for this price , please let me know
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Titanium-fram...ZViewItemQQptZUK_Bikes_GL?hash=item4ced9955e0



Being that I list worldwide I kind of doubt one will ever stay that low.  I can assure you the 16" I currently have listed is in better shape that this one though.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (21. Februar 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260552937068&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

So which of you picked this one up?  Congrats.  I'm just finishing one up.  Still need a front derailleur and a left shifter.


----------



## dr.juggles (23. Februar 2010)

schöner 94er bb rahmen 

leider leider NUR 14,5" 

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Zaskar-16-SM...ewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item4a9ed53b0e


----------



## bvarnfullagts (24. Februar 2010)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> schöner 94er bb rahmen
> 
> leider leider NUR 14,5"
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Zaskar-16-SM...ewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item4a9ed53b0e




Dr J...see your emails


----------



## Kruko (24. Februar 2010)

Mal wieder kein Zaskar

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZASKAR-KULT-R...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item2a050bb5fa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (24. Februar 2010)

@bvarnfullagts



> So which of you picked this one up?



It wasn't me. 

Hier ein seltenes GT Forte:







http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-road-bike-ti...dZViewItemQQptZRoad_Bikes?hash=item35a759a057

Tom


----------



## tomasius (24. Februar 2010)

Nicht panisch und zu voreilig den Buy It Now- Button anvisieren: 






http://cgi.ebay.com/TITANIUM-GT-ROA...dZViewItemQQptZRoad_Bikes?hash=item1c107a80f0

Tom


----------



## Janikulus (24. Februar 2010)

tomasius schrieb:


> Hier ein seltenes GT Forte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geil! ist das Forte und Edge wie Ligthning und Xizang?


----------



## Kruko (24. Februar 2010)

Verarbeitung und Details lassen den Schluss zumindest zu. Rahmennummer bestätigt auch Taiwan-Produktion.


----------



## cleiende (24. Februar 2010)

tomasius schrieb:


> Nicht panisch und zu voreilig den Buy It Now- Button anvisieren:



yikes!

"FRAME HAS CRACK AT THE SHIFTER BOSSES."......


----------



## hoeckle (28. Februar 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Titan-Ausfallend...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item2558f55ec6


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (28. Februar 2010)

alter schrott, dafür wird es wohl billig und irgendwie ist es auch schön:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Kelllerfund-Moun...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item20af930250


----------



## tomasius (1. März 2010)

Achtung! Hier mal wieder ein ganz seltener Prototyp. 






Tom


----------



## Janikulus (1. März 2010)

gnss schrieb:


> alter schrott, dafür wird es wohl billig und irgendwie ist es auch schön:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Kelllerfund-Moun...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item20af930250



ist hoffentlich hier gelandet, war ja ein nettes stück.


----------



## gtbiker (1. März 2010)

gnss schrieb:


> alter schrott, dafür wird es wohl billig und irgendwie ist es auch schön:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Kelllerfund-Moun...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item20af930250


Ist eigentlich echt schick!


----------



## GT-Sassy (1. März 2010)

hatte schon Angst das es unbezahlbar wird.
Werde es vorraussichtlich am Freitag abholen, dann folgen Bilder


----------



## divergent! (1. März 2010)

war ja klar


----------



## cleiende (1. März 2010)

tja, wäre es verchromt gewesen....nur 30km von daheim und im Nachbarort war ich am Sonntag eh zu Gast.



GT-Sassy schrieb:


> hatte schon Angst das es unbezahlbar wird.
> Werde es vorraussichtlich am Freitag abholen, dann folgen Bilder


----------



## kingmoe (3. März 2010)

Immerhin sind es Ishiwata-Rohre und man kann ein SSP ohne Spanner bauen 

Oder man verhunzt es mit allerlei blauen Tupfen


----------



## GT-Sassy (4. März 2010)

Und wieder mal was seltenes aus Übersee:

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Ricochet-Fre...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item20afbfd8cd


----------



## Davidbelize (4. März 2010)

für 150 dollar zu haben.
er würde auch nach d versenden.
mehr bilder unter meine fotos.
rotes elox zassi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (4. März 2010)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> für 150 dollar zu haben.
> er würde auch nach d versenden.
> mehr bilder unter meine fotos.
> rotes elox zassi



größe?


----------



## Davidbelize (4. März 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> größe?



18


----------



## aggressor2 (4. März 2010)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> 18



mist


----------



## Ketterechts (4. März 2010)

Sehr schönes Teil

Ich geh mal in mich


----------



## Beaufighter (4. März 2010)

Wenn es ein 16"er gewesen wäre, puhhh...


----------



## Sascha123 (4. März 2010)

Der Chainsuck sieht aber schon übel aus. Allerdings ist der Preis dann auch wieder absolut angemessen.


----------



## dr.juggles (4. März 2010)

craigslist halt, da findest oft so perlen


----------



## bvarnfullagts (5. März 2010)

I have other pictures of that 96 Red Z frame and it's not as nice as that picture looks.


----------



## divergent! (10. März 2010)

(zum glück) 18" zaskar in purple

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE-Rah...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item2eab9feea8

chaka gt

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-MTB-RAHMEN-CH...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item2c536b44ae

geniale farbwahl:

http://cgi.ebay.com/1988-GT-Perform...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3efd81279d

i-drive schnapper:

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-I-Drive-Team...ewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item27b007a29c

und ein tolles richter

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbik-Rich...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item35a7b9fb6d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (14. März 2010)

Auf das Ende der Auktion bin ich mal gespannt!
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Edel-MTB-Full...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item563a87c531


----------



## Kruko (14. März 2010)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Auf das Ende der Auktion bin ich mal gespannt!
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Edel-MTB-Full...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item563a87c531



Ich tippe mal darauf, dass das Rad ohne Gebot durchlaufen wird. Ist meiner Meinung nach zu teuer.


----------



## GT-Sassy (14. März 2010)

Chrom (Timberline) in USA mit Wordwide shipping
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-GT-Fram...ewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item2eabade080


----------



## Davidbelize (15. März 2010)

schwarzes zassi

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/1610702958.html


----------



## divergent! (15. März 2010)

der preis ist mal für das gebotene ein echter schnapper.......


----------



## LeFrankdrien (15. März 2010)

Das Teil wurde schon bei RB gepostet und gm12.. hat gemeint bei größeren Bildern würde das Ding nicht mehr so gut aussehen...

Außerdem hat er für nen Zaskar LE Rahmen im Febr. ne miserable Bewertung bekommen, und bei craigslist stand das Ding auch schon mehrfach drin...

Also sollte man wohl doch gaaaanz kritisch hinsehen bei dem Teil...aus der Nähe wär er wohl eher grau als schwarz und wie bei allen anderen Auktionen/Verkäufen keine Bilder von der rechten Kettenstrebe...

VG
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (15. März 2010)

so schön die schwarz elox sind, der wär mir way too abgeranzt.


----------



## divergent! (15. März 2010)

dann wirds halt poliert und gut. ändert ja am grundansatz nix.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (16. März 2010)

The guy with the black ano sold it once and had to refund the money back to the first buyer because he was so upset with the condition.  Nothing worse than faded black ano...yuck!


----------



## divergent! (16. März 2010)

lts schnäppchen für die langen jungs:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-LTS-2-FRAM...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR?hash=item414dae8ac8

günstiges i-drive:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-i-DRIVE-3-...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR?hash=item19bab0f517


----------



## Al-Capone (16. März 2010)

Preis geht doch eigentlich finde ich:
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Lobo-Down-Hi...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=8542788361617491518


----------



## Deleted61137 (17. März 2010)

WC Trikot in XL

-> http://cgi.ebay.com/team-GT-BICYCLE...US_Men_s_Athletic_Apparel?hash=item5ad7f0b0a6 <-


----------



## bvarnfullagts (18. März 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290413895607&ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT

Another one headed for Europe.


----------



## Davidbelize (18. März 2010)

18er ano tür. zassi ..............

http://denver.craigslist.org/bik/1648648376.html

lts 2 für 100 bucks....

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/bik/1649230649.html

und der lässt noch mit sich handeln 18er sts......

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/bik/1647423622.html


----------



## dr.juggles (18. März 2010)

der türkise 18"er hat leider ne delle, der war vor monaten schon mal drin (mit mehr fotos), der verkäufer ist aber ein netter.


----------



## divergent! (19. März 2010)

gt titanausfallenden....wofür auch immer:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Titan-Ausfallend...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item2559603de7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bvarnfullagts (20. März 2010)

They make great key chain danglers!


----------



## STSfreak (21. März 2010)

...irgendjemand Lust auf ne neue Mag21?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rock-Shox-MAG21-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item2eabeabcc2


----------



## divergent! (21. März 2010)

lust schon nur keine idee wo sie ran soll. die wird aber gutes geld bringen in dem zustand


----------



## Deleted 5247 (22. März 2010)

GT Terramoto im Raum Friedberg/Hessen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Terramoto-Mou...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item230619882a

Scheint eine Judy SL / Shimano LX Aussattung zu haben, jedoch wird in der Artikelbeschreibung von Macke und Dellen gesprochen.


----------



## Ketterechts (22. März 2010)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> GT Terramoto im Raum Friedberg/Hessen:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Terramoto-Mou...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item230619882a
> 
> Scheint eine Judy SL / Shimano LX Aussattung zu haben, jedoch wird in der Artikelbeschreibung von Macke und Dellen gesprochen.



Der Gabelbrücke nach keine Judy , eher ne RST


----------



## divergent! (22. März 2010)

ich würde auch auf rst tippen. sieht aus wie ne mozo pro.

zaskar sondermodell im forum:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/53


----------



## Kruko (22. März 2010)

Meinst Du diesen Haufen Altmetall

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/256924/cat/all

Ist weder ein Zaskar noch ein GT. Wahrscheinlich irgendein Nachbau aus dem Baumarkt.


----------



## Deleted 5247 (22. März 2010)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Der Gabelbrücke nach keine Judy , eher ne RST





divergent! schrieb:


> ich würde auch auf rst tippen. sieht aus wie ne mozo pro.



Ja, richtig, die Brücke ist bei der Judy anders befestigt (http://mombat.org/95JudySL.jpg). Hatte da anscheinend die Quadra 21R im Hinterkopf (http://mombat.org/95Quadra21.jpg) und dann alles durcheinander geworfen.


----------



## divergent! (22. März 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Meinst Du diesen Haufen Altmetall
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/256924/cat/all
> 
> Ist weder ein Zaskar noch ein GT. Wahrscheinlich irgendein Nachbau aus dem Baumarkt.





rischtisch....bestimmt so ein krasser prototyp wovon ihr nur nix wisst

aber hier mal noch was für die langen jungs:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rennrad-GT-Edge-...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item1e5b0c18eb

und rester für uns rts fahrer:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-RTS-Lager-Set...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item35a802adc2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (22. März 2010)

Eine gute Wertanlage

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390169931942&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

So langsam sollte man sich überlegen, das Ding lieber im Schrank zu lassen


----------



## LeFrankdrien (23. März 2010)

Hi!

Und sogar in meiner Nähe! Lif ist ja nicht weit weg..leider vieeeeeel zu groß..und vieeeel zu teuer

VG
peter


----------



## DefektesKind (23. März 2010)

Ein STS für 250 Euro.

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110509943556


----------



## divergent! (23. März 2010)

na sper und ich ziehe um. den häte ich prima zu meinen franzosenfreunden schicken lassen können und die hätte den mir april mitgebracht

so ein ärgerlich aber auch


----------



## aggressor2 (23. März 2010)

der is dir doch eh zu groß


----------



## divergent! (23. März 2010)

is doch wurscht. dann wird der auf halde gelegt und ende des jahres für 400 verkloppt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (23. März 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> na sper und ich ziehe um. den häte ich prima zu meinen franzosenfreunden schicken lassen können und die hätte den mir april mitgebracht
> 
> so ein ärgerlich aber auch



von dem Rahmen hatte ich ein paar Detailbilder bekommen, der hatte schon einige km hinter sich. Ohne Schaltauge und Dämpfer und mit ausgeschlagenen Lagern für 250Euro nicht unbedingt ein Schnäppchen. Ausserdem war eine Diskaufnahme angeschweisst worden, leider nicht von einem Profi, sah eher nach Hinterhofbastelei aus.


----------



## divergent! (24. März 2010)

na gut dann siehts natürlich anders aus. wenn man die teile noch ergänzt ist man auch bei 400.

ich hab jahier noch mein lts stehen wo ich nach wie vor noch kein rechten plan hab wie ich es aufbauen soll.....


----------



## Janikulus (26. März 2010)

Rahmen und Sattelstütze aus Titan...

http://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/sports/radsport/mountainbikes/gt-mountain-bike/v/an602514402/


----------



## GT-Sassy (27. März 2010)

Sorry, aber das ist ja schon krank, für ein Talera eine sehr stolze Summe
http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-GT-...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item20b01bfe1e


----------



## GT-Sassy (27. März 2010)

Ooh yeah, ist ja richtig was los in Amiland
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-GT-Fram...ewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item439e3557b2
http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-GT-AVAL...ewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item3cab5e6cd9
http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-GT-TIMB...ewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item2559972c4b


----------



## GT-Hinterland (28. März 2010)

Hier noch was für Kurzentschlossene die in Berlin mitfahren wollen!

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-road-frame-a...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3cab8e17c0


----------



## goegolo (29. März 2010)

Stahl Tandem mit U-Brake: http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Quatrefoil-T...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3cab7ec905


----------



## DefektesKind (29. März 2010)

Eine Auktion im Sinne des Thread-Gründers.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Late-80...ewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item1c1154984b


----------



## GT-Sassy (29. März 2010)

"Eine Auktion im Sinne des Thread-Gründers."

Was willst Du uns damit sagen?
Das unsere Warnungen nicht erwähnenswert sind?


----------



## Sascha123 (29. März 2010)

Da ist aber heute einer schlecht gelaunt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (30. März 2010)

Ich kapier das Posting leider auch nicht 

Weder wird das Rad als GT beworben, noch ist es ein GT auf das mittlerweile viele aufmerksam machen. Das Posting gehört hier hinein


----------



## STSfreak (31. März 2010)

...irgendwer Lust auf nen fümnneunziger Avalanche?

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Avalanche-Rah...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item2eac241a22


----------



## kingmoe (1. April 2010)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> "Eine Auktion im Sinne des Thread-Gründers."
> 
> Was willst Du uns damit sagen?
> Das unsere Warnungen nicht erwähnenswert sind?



Ursprünglich hat der Ersteller dieses Thread im Sinn gehabt, vor Auktionen mit GT-Fakes zu *warnen*.

Der von Heini genannte Klon-Thread war als Galerie, nicht als "Vorsicht Betrug!"-Faden gedacht.

Das, was hier gepostet wird, passt eher in "mal wieder was gaaaanz rares", obwohl der nur für echte Raritäten gedacht war. Mittlerweile ist ja offensichtlich jedes Outpost oder Aggressor "postenswert"...

Ergo: Das Forum frisst seine Kinder, keiner blickt mehr durch 

;-)

Weitermachen, läuft doch.


----------



## dr.juggles (2. April 2010)

STSfreak schrieb:


> ...irgendwer Lust auf nen fümnneunziger Avalanche?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Avalanche-Rah...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item2eac241a22



dachte die lawinen wären made in fernost und nicht wie s zaskar in santa ana


----------



## STSfreak (3. April 2010)

Und wo kommen dann die ganzen Aufkleber "100 percent US made 7005 Aluminum" aus den decalsets her

abgesehen davon stimmts: die späteren Avas (ich glaub ab dem Limettengrünen '99?) waren Taiwan made.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (3. April 2010)

In the US the 1997 Avalanche and Avalanche LE's sold here were Made in the USA 6061-T6 frames. The US catalog shows this. It says "The all new Avalanche LE frame is made-in-the-USA from butted 6061-T6 aluminum".


----------



## bvarnfullagts (3. April 2010)

STSfreak schrieb:


> ...irgendwer Lust auf nen fümnneunziger Avalanche?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Avalanche-Rah...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item2eac241a22




The serial number in your 1995 Avalanche listing indicates that it wss built at Taiwan Hodaka.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (3. April 2010)

STSfreak schrieb:


> Und wo kommen dann die ganzen Aufkleber "100 percent US made 7005 Aluminum" aus den decalsets her
> 
> abgesehen davon stimmts: die späteren Avas (ich glaub ab dem Limettengrünen '99?) waren Taiwan made.




Most of those 7005 made in the USA decals floating around on eBay were originally made for GT BMX bikes not mountain bikes.  People buy them and put them on anything.  That's the problem.


----------



## dr.juggles (3. April 2010)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> The serial number in your 1995 Avalanche listing indicates that it wss built at Taiwan Hodaka.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## planetsmasher (3. April 2010)

manchmal verstehe ich die Verwendung des lol-Smileys nicht. Man könnte fast soetwas wie Häme dahinter vermuten. 
Absolut unnötig.


----------



## dr.juggles (3. April 2010)

absolut unnötig ist es eigentlich nur seinen "fernost rahmen" bei ebay als hochwertigen "made in usa" anzupreisen um mehr kohle zu erzielen


----------



## planetsmasher (3. April 2010)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> um mehr kohle zu erzielen



wenn man da böse Absicht unterstellen würde, hättest Du sogar Recht.
Der gute STSfreak ist aber clever genug, nicht die versammelten GT-Gralshüter auf eine Auktion aufmerksam zu machen, die nicht ganz koscher ist. Und das ist keine Unterstellung sondern Menschenkenntnis.
Ohne es genau zu wissen, behaupte ich jetzt mal, dass er es nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen geschrieben hat. Mal schauen ob er seine Auktion dementsprechend geändert/ergänzt hat.
Stimmt das mit der Rahmennummer überhaupt? Gibts da noch ne 2. Meinung dazu? Oder ist Brian unfehlbar?


----------



## dr.juggles (3. April 2010)

who the f.ck is brian?

fakt ist 95er avalanche ist made in taiwan, nix santa ana cali ala zaskar.


----------



## Kruko (3. April 2010)

Brian aka Kevin hat aber Recht und ein Forumsmitglied, welches hier des öfteren online ist, kennt auch den Rahmennummern-Thread. Soviel zu dem Thema 

Und für Aufmerksamkeit hat der liebe STSfreak zu genüge gesorgt, da er selbst vor dieser hier gewarnt hat. Im Grunde sogar im Sinne des Thread-Erstellers, da die Auktion ja Fehler enthält.


----------



## planetsmasher (3. April 2010)

Ja, Kevin. Mein ich doch.
Ich weiss zwar, dass es den Thread gibt. Aber den les ich nicht. Weil zero interessant für mich.
Na dann hat der freak doch alles richtig gemacht. Jetzt muss er nur noch den Auktionstext ändern und alles ist gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (3. April 2010)

Für mich sieht es aus als ob damit richtig Geld machen will, "Made in USA" und das nennen des Zaskar in der Überschrift und im Text machen da schon ne Menge aus. Wer sich da nicht auskennt wird durch solche Formulierungen getäuscht.


----------



## GT-Sassy (3. April 2010)

Ein Traum
http://cgi.ebay.com/KILLER-GT-BMX-2...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item20b03cd38b
aber selbst bei den momentanen Wechselkurs zu teuer für mich


----------



## divergent! (3. April 2010)

warum issn das teil so horrend teuer


----------



## GT-Sassy (3. April 2010)

Naja, ist extrem selten, so ein 83´GT 26" BMX Cruiser. Aber der Preis ist wirklich jenseits von Gut und Böse.


----------



## divergent! (3. April 2010)

schicker tt rahmen:

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Vengeance-Tr...dZViewItemQQptZRoad_Bikes?hash=item3efe5413b1


----------



## cleiende (3. April 2010)

GT BMX aus den 80ern sind in den USA ein Liga für sich. Da ist dieses Dorf eine Knabenschule dagegen.
Wenn ich denke daß ich jüngst ein vollverchromtes Redline vom Bauhof geholt habe - wäre dort nie passiert.


----------



## Syborg (9. April 2010)

Generell ist die BMX Classic Szene in den USA eine Klasse für sich, was unter anderem an der Preisentwicklung und auch am dortigen Angebot erkennbar ist.


----------



## Davidbelize (11. April 2010)

ich hasse es wenn man in einer auktion vom verkäufer mit ner null nummer in die höhe gejagt wird................

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...79611&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## Ketterechts (11. April 2010)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ich hasse es wenn man in einer auktion vom verkäufer mit ner null nummer in die höhe gejagt wird................
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...79611&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1



Der ging vor 2 Tagen schonmal zu Ende und wurde umgehend wieder eingestellt . Hatte mir Bilder der Scheibenbremsaufnahme erbeten , aber bisher keine erhalten . 
Ich lass die Finger davon


----------



## goegolo (11. April 2010)

Hatte auch ein Auge darauf geworfen, hier der Link zur ersten Auktion: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220585042408&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (12. April 2010)

Ein neumodisches Zaskar Expert zum fast unschlagbaren Preis:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-ZASKAR-200...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR?hash=item20b06ddcbb


----------



## cleiende (15. April 2010)

Okay, wer wars?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160421680844&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## gtbiker (15. April 2010)

cleiende schrieb:


> Okay, wer wars?



 Und wer will ihn mir weiterreichen?


----------



## landsbee (16. April 2010)

Keiner, da man aus Deutschland nicht bieten konnte





cleiende schrieb:


> Okay, wer wars?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160421680844&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## bvarnfullagts (18. April 2010)

Would somebody jump on this already!!!  I already have some....and this price is certainly fair.

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/1687352661.html


----------



## Raze (18. April 2010)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> Would somebody jump on this already!!!  I already have some....and this price is certainly fair.
> 
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/1687352661.html



Klasse XIZANG, was ist mit dem Innenlager nicht ok? 

Viele Grüße raze


----------



## Rennkram (23. April 2010)

Sehr schön
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220592050187


----------



## Janikulus (30. April 2010)

ein LTS Spin in 20" aus USA, sogar mit Versand!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120562939580


----------



## Davidbelize (30. April 2010)

Janikulus schrieb:


> ein LTS Spin in 20" aus USA, sogar mit Versand!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120562939580




ob der hinterbau an ein carbon sts passt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (30. April 2010)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ob der hinterbau an ein carbon sts passt?



ich tippe mal auf ja, bin mir da aber nicht sicher. Sind doch die gleichen Baujahre?


----------



## Janikulus (30. April 2010)

und was mit viel blau...

http://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/sports/radsport/mountainbikes/gt-lts-carbon-moutainbike/v/an605775548/


----------



## salzbrezel (30. April 2010)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ob der hinterbau an ein carbon sts passt?



Würde mal sagen: ziemlich sicher ja!


----------



## tofu1000 (2. Mai 2010)

Damn! Hat er es hierher geschafft??


----------



## Deleted61137 (3. Mai 2010)

-> http://cgi.ebay.com/Retro-GT-Wheels...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2306e4d95f <-


----------



## LeFrankdrien (6. Mai 2010)

Hallo!

Und schwupps...da isser wieder..mal sehen ob er ihn diesmal wirklich verkaufen möchte

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200468131317&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

VG
Peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (6. Mai 2010)

Hier bleibt aber auch nichts verborgen 

Der Rahmen möchte gern zu mir


----------



## oldman (6. Mai 2010)

dem Rahmen würde eine Scheibenbremsaufnahme sehr gut stehen....  krch krch krch...


----------



## cleiende (6. Mai 2010)

oldman schrieb:


> dem Rahmen würde eine Scheibenbremsaufnahme sehr gut stehen....  krch krch krch...



Du Ikonoklast, reicht Dir einmal nicht?


----------



## oldman (6. Mai 2010)

cleiende schrieb:


> Du Ikonoklast, reicht Dir einmal nicht?



naja....
also jetzt just in diesem Moment kühlt der Hintern meines Psyclones nach einer geglückten Lötattacke gerade aus.... und morgen kommen dann die Cantisockel ab.... 
und irgendwann, spätestens am 22.05. habe ich meinen Schatz wieder, strahlend im neuen schwarz-metallic Gewand. hach....


----------



## schmiddy12 (6. Mai 2010)

hi tofu1000 den gelben rahmen hab ich ersteigert

gruß schmiddy


----------



## tofu1000 (6. Mai 2010)

Na dann Glückwunsch und Willkommen bei den Verrückten! Wenn die Substanz so gut ist wie der Preis, hast du doch einen guten Fang gemacht. Schau doch mal bitte, wie groß er ist - entweder hinten am Ausfallende oder gemessen Tretlager - Oberrohr (Mitte-Mitte)
Und zeig Bilder, da sind hier viele für zu haben! 

@gt-heini: Ich bin gespannt, wo er letztendlich wirklich hin will...  Meine Heimat ist ihm bestimmt nicht glamourös genug...


----------



## schmiddy12 (7. Mai 2010)

hi der rahmen ist 18" groß er ist aber leider immer noch nicht da.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (13. Mai 2010)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Und schwupps...da isser wieder..mal sehen ob er ihn diesmal wirklich verkaufen möchte
> 
> ...



So who landed this one?  Kind of surprised 9it went that high but it definitely is a one of a kind.


----------



## redsandow (13. Mai 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Cyclone-Vint...iewItem&pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item45f2cc5dcd


----------



## Davidbelize (13. Mai 2010)

na was für ein schätzchen boahh.
der wird durch die decke gehen.
das erste cyclone in der bucht das ich je gesehen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bvarnfullagts (20. Mai 2010)

:d


----------



## redsandow (23. Mai 2010)

615,99$ für ein cyclone in der verfassung ist nicht durch die decke,aber wir ham ja grad auch kriese.


----------



## Beaufighter (29. Mai 2010)

Ein ganz hübsches GT ZR hier im bikemarkt:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/276469


----------



## Beaufighter (1. Juni 2010)

Brauch jemand einen grünen Frosch vielleicht?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountenbike-Herr...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item414fde8540


----------



## bvarnfullagts (2. Juni 2010)

http://denver.craigslist.org/bik/1769698269.html

Possibly Furtado's old bike but definitely older than 2000 year.  Probably 96-7 range judging by the parts on the bike.


----------



## korat (2. Juni 2010)

hm, ob ich vorsichtshalber mal mitbiete?

Gold


----------



## redsandow (3. Juni 2010)

-alu gt
-22"
-gelb
-buy it now 60£
-aktueller preis 68£
-pick up only!
-das bild??
klar mitbieten!!


----------



## tomasius (3. Juni 2010)

Lightning mit solchen Ausfallenden? - Sieht irgendwie original aus. 













http://cgi.ebay.com/One-of-a-kind-1...iewItem&pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item439faab85b

Tom


----------



## kingmoe (3. Juni 2010)

korat schrieb:


> hm, ob ich vorsichtshalber mal mitbiete?
> 
> Gold



Klar, was sind schon 1.264 km 

Start: Hamburg 

1. Südosten auf Jungfernstieg Richtung Neuer Wall  300 m 
2. Bei Bergstraße rechts abbiegen  230 m 
3. Dem Streckenverlauf folgen bis Schmiedestraße  60 m 
4. Dem Streckenverlauf folgen bis Alter Fischmarkt  120 m 
5. Dem Streckenverlauf folgen bis Brandstwiete  110 m 
6. Bei Willy-Brandt-Straße/B4 links abbiegen 
Weiter auf B4  4,1 km 
7. Dem Streckenverlauf folgen bis A255  3,4 km 
8. Dem Streckenverlauf folgen bis A1  13,3 km 
9. Bei Ausfahrt 40-Horster Dreieck in A1 Richtung Bremen einfädeln  261 km 
10. Bei Ausfahrt 78-Kreuz Münster-Süd in A43 Richtung Recklinghausen/Dülmen einfädeln  41,7 km 
11. Bei Ausfahrt 9-Kreuz Marl-Nord in A52 Richtung Gladbeck/Gelsenkirchen-Buer/Marl einfädeln  18,8 km 
12. Dem Streckenverlauf folgen bis B224 (Schilder nach Essen/Hannover/Oberhausen/A52)  4,7 km 
13. Auf A2 über die Auffahrt Oberhausen/Emden  11,8 km 
14. Dem Streckenverlauf folgen bis A3  10,9 km 
15. Bei Ausfahrt 14-Kreuz Kaiserberg in A40 Richtung Venlo/Duisburg einfädeln 
Sie sind jetzt in Niederlande  43,9 km 
16. Dem Streckenverlauf folgen bis A67  55,5 km 
17. Ausfahrt Richtung Eersel/Antwerpen  1,3 km 
18. Auf A67 
Sie sind jetzt in Belgien  18,1 km 
19. Dem Streckenverlauf folgen bis A21  46,8 km 
20. Die Ausfahrt nach A13 nehmen  10,2 km 
21. Ausfahrt Ring Antwerpen Richtung Brugge/Gent/Brussel  1,7 km 
22. Auf R1  8,0 km 
23. Dem Streckenverlauf folgen bis A14/E17 (Schilder nach Gent/Sint-Niklaas)  49,0 km 
24. Ausfahrt Richtung E40/Brussel/Oostende/Gent  180 m 
25. Bei Gabelung links halten und weiter Richtung A10/E40  350 m 
26. Bei Gabelung links halten, Schildern nach Oostende/E40 folgen und A10/E40 nehmen  51,1 km 
27. Dem Streckenverlauf folgen bis A18/E40 (Schilder nach Veurne/Nieuwpoort) 
Sie sind jetzt in Frankreich  41,8 km 
28. Dem Streckenverlauf folgen bis A16 
Blitzgeräte ab 13,5 km  56,4 km 
29. Bei Ausfahrt 42 Richtung E15 fahren  850 m 
30. Geradeaus  1,7 km 
31. Rechts abbiegen  600 m 
32. 1. rechts nehmen  400 m 
33. Zug Dover Folkestone - Calais Frethun in Richtung Folkestone nehmen 
Sie sind jetzt in Vereinigtes Königreich (England)  55,0 km 
34. Geradeaus  550 m 
35. Rechts abbiegen  2,5 km 
36. Auf M20 über die Auffahrt London/Ashford  75,9 km 
37. Bei Ausfahrt 1 Richtung C. London/A2 abfahren.  2,1 km 
38. Auf M25  7,0 km 
39. Dem Streckenverlauf folgen bis A282 (Schilder nach Dagenham/A13/M11/M1) 
Teilweise gebührenpflichtige Straße  5,1 km 
40. Dem Streckenverlauf folgen bis M25  64,0 km 
41. Bei Ausfahrt 21 auf M1 abfahren.  269 km 
42. Bei Ausfahrt 42 auf M62 fahren.  400 m 
43. Bei Gabelung links halten, Schildern nach Manchester/Bradford/Leeds(w)/M62 (W) folgen und M62 nehmen  15,1 km 
44. Bei Ausfahrt 26 auf A58 Richtung Bradford/M606/Halifax abfahren.  550 m 
45. Im Kreisverkehr Ausfahrt M606 Richtung Bradford nehmen  1,1 km 
46. Auf M606  2,9 km 
47. Bei Ausfahrt 3 auf A6177 Richtung Ring Rd (West) abfahren.  300 m 
48. Im Kreisverkehr dritte Ausfahrt A6177 Richtung Ring Rd/A641 nehmen  140 m 
49. Auf Rooley Ln/A6177 
Weiter auf A6177  800 m 
50. Bei Manchester Rd/A641 rechts abbiegen  12 m 
51. 1. links auf Smiddles Ln nehmen  10 m 
52. 1. rechts auf Manchester Rd/A641 nehmen 
Weiter auf A641  2,2 km 
53. Bei Jacob's Well die zweite Ausfahrt Hall Ings/A6181 nehmen  400 m 
54. Bei Bank St links abbiegen  130 m 

Ziel: City of BradfordVereinigtes Königreich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (3. Juni 2010)




----------



## redsandow (5. Juni 2010)

@kingmoe
tolle arbeit & viel spass 
@tomasius
das lightning ist ein eigenbau,aber gut gemacht.erinnert mich an den vor einigen wochen angebotenen ssp xizang bei ebay-usa.der ging ja für preiswerte 300/400$ weg.


----------



## tofu1000 (6. Juni 2010)

Zwei mal 6061 auf der anderen Seite des Teichs:

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-BICYCLE-FRAM...cmd=ViewItem&pt=BMX_Bikes&hash=item27b25878a1

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-All-Terra-Al...iewItem&pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item4aa1e9705d


----------



## bvarnfullagts (7. Juni 2010)

@tufu1000  Both those Zaskar frames are actually 20" frames but I figure you know that anyway.  Listing an 18' purple Z tonight.


----------



## Janikulus (11. Juni 2010)

ein schönes LTS Spin aus Frankreich, leider ohne Versand...

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Velo-vtt-homme-G..._JG_Sports_Cyclisme_Vélos&hash=item2307c0fc80


----------



## bvarnfullagts (12. Juni 2010)

Beaufighter schrieb:


> Brauch jemand einen grünen Frosch vielleicht?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountenbike-Herr...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item414fde8540




That's a badly faded Anti-Freeze Green 1st year Aggresor with an RST fork which got recalled.  GT's lowest priced front suspension bike that year targeted at 13-14 yr old kids that wanted to step away from BMX bikes.  Actually didn't sell well for most dealers.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redsandow (12. Juni 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Hadley-Hubse...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item27b258b453

nicht unbedingt erwähnenswert,sind aber mit schwarzen kiwi spannern.die sind schon wieder sehr interessant.


----------



## Janikulus (13. Juni 2010)

ein Zaskar team Carbon in schwarz aus Frankreich:

http://www.velovert.com/annonce/116201/cadre-nu-gt-zaskar-carbon-team


----------



## divergent! (13. Juni 2010)

der preis ist aber sehr fair


----------



## DefektesKind (13. Juni 2010)

Eine Seltenheit:

14,5 er STS


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290444584368


----------



## tofu1000 (13. Juni 2010)

Janikulus schrieb:


> ein Zaskar team Carbon in schwarz aus Frankreich:
> 
> http://www.velovert.com/annonce/116201/cadre-nu-gt-zaskar-carbon-team





versus schrieb:


> ...
> wenn der mir mal für einen halbwegs realistischen preis über den weg  läuft wird zugegriffen und endlich mein traum eines leichten  cc-hardtails mit disc umgesetzt
> ...





versus schrieb:


> ...
> b.t.w.: als ich vorhin in o.g. test das schwarze carbon zaskar wieder   gesehen habe, dachte ich ein weiteres mal, dass ihr an genau dieses   design (also matt-/glanz-schwarz) unbedingt wieder aufnehmen solltet -   das sieht einfach geil aus!
> ...



Volker...................
It's your turn.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (16. Juni 2010)

Todd Wells is actually the seller of this frame.
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-GTR-Type-CX-...md=ViewItem&pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item19bd1a9dd2


----------



## Tiensy (27. Juni 2010)

LTS Thermoplast 16". Günstig. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS-Carbon-ST...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item2eae078041


----------



## Ketterechts (30. Juni 2010)

Kein Zaskar !!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190410690436&_trksid=p2759.l1259


----------



## Ketterechts (1. Juli 2010)

Diesmal keine Warnung , sondern eher ein Hinweis 

http://www.quoka.de/fahrraeder/moun...aeder/cat_51_5109_5930_adresult_49309330.html


----------



## LeFrankdrien (3. Juli 2010)

Hi!

Das war doch das ZR 1.0, das auch schon oben im Bikemarkt stand, oder???

VG
peru




Ketterechts schrieb:


> Diesmal keine Warnung , sondern eher ein Hinweis
> 
> http://www.quoka.de/fahrraeder/moun...aeder/cat_51_5109_5930_adresult_49309330.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lyteka (3. Juli 2010)

Wenn´s mal bei einer großen Runde eng wird 

http://cgi.ebay.de/gt-motorised-bik...pt=AU_Sport_Cycling_Bikes&hash=item335ead2d32


----------



## tofu1000 (4. Juli 2010)

Das ist mal richtig irre - GT LTS *komplett* NOS:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MOUNTAIN-BIKE...d=ViewItem&pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item335e9f0888

und ein niedliches Talera:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Retro-1980s-G...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item1e5ccc6276


----------



## GT-Sassy (4. Juli 2010)

Bei den Talera handelt es sich um die Damen Version. Und es ist nicht wie angegeben aus mitte der 80´. Max. 89´, hat schon die moderne Prägung in der Abschlußkappe des Oberrohres.


----------



## tofu1000 (16. Juli 2010)

MÖÖP!

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Rahmen-GT-Za...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3a5cecf560


----------



## divergent! (16. Juli 2010)

da finde ich die überschrift hier aber auch witzig...und ein schnäppchen für den der in der nähe wohnt:

http://cgi.ebay.de/OLDSCHOOL-MTB-ST...=250667136352&ps=63&clkid=7082123060445327655


----------



## Davidbelize (16. Juli 2010)

ein schnäppchen...........................

man beachte den scheibenbremstauglichen hinterbau..der würde an jedes thermo sts passen.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120594766342


falls den jemand hier kauft...ich hätt gern den dämpfer.


----------



## tofu1000 (19. Juli 2010)

Irgendwann, oh irgendwann.... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Psyclone-Vin...iewItem&pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item2308aa9717

Aber der ist eh zu groß für mich....


----------



## bvarnfullagts (25. Juli 2010)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Irgendwann, oh irgendwann....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Psyclone-Vin...iewItem&pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item2308aa9717
> 
> Aber der ist eh zu groß für mich....



It's not a 19" frame.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (28. Juli 2010)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Irgendwann, oh irgendwann....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Psyclone-Vin...iewItem&pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item2308aa9717
> 
> Aber der ist eh zu groß für mich....



Who needs one?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## planetsmasher (9. August 2010)

Janikulus schrieb:


> ein Zaskar team Carbon in schwarz aus Frankreich:
> 
> http://www.velovert.com/annonce/116201/cadre-nu-gt-zaskar-carbon-team


 
un, deux, trois, mois! 

Ich weiss dass das falsch ist, reimt sich aber!

BTW: der Rahmen hat doch das ein oder andere Kratzerchen und Gebrauchsspuren. Jemand ne Idee wie die Kratzer aus dem matten Lack rauszubekommen wären? Beim Glanzlack mach ich mir da weniger Sorgen, aber im matten ?!?!


----------



## tofu1000 (9. August 2010)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> Who needs one?



I need! But first I need a box full of money! 



planetsmasher schrieb:


> un, deux, trois, mois!
> 
> Ich weiss dass das falsch ist, reimt sich aber!
> 
> BTW: der Rahmen hat doch das ein oder andere Kratzerchen und Gebrauchsspuren. Jemand ne Idee wie die Kratzer aus dem matten Lack rauszubekommen wären? Beim Glanzlack mach ich mir da weniger Sorgen, aber im matten ?!?!



Glückwunsch! Wo sind die Bilder? Wird das dann ein "Zäskar" und löst das Terramöto ab? Aber Moment! Gabs denn von Lemmys Bike überhaupt schon Bilder? 
Zu den Kratzern: Ich würde es mal mit einer Lackschleifpaste versuchen, wenn die Kratzer nicht zu tief sind. Ansonsten kann ich Ende der Woche gern mal einen befreundeten Lackierer um Rat fragen.


----------



## planetsmasher (10. August 2010)

nö. Das wird das Terramöto auf keinen Fall ablösen, nur ergänzen. 
Das Höllenbike steht kurz vor der Vollendung - mir fehlen halt immernoch die Decals. Wenns soweit ist gibts Bilder. Versprochen.
ich hab ab nächster Woche 3 Wochen Urlaub, da hab ich mir das schon fest vorgenommen.

Wenn Du Deinen Freund mal wegen des Matt-Lacks befragen könntest wäre super. Werd mich aber evtl. auch mal bei Lackierern in meiner Nähe umschauen.

Bilder vom Kohle-Zaskar(Rahmen)  gibts dann auch im Urlaub. Da wird der Aufbau aber auf jeden Fall noch länger dauern. Genau wie Du hab ich nämlich auch noch keine Kiste mit Geld aufm Dachboden gefunden 

PS


----------



## tofu1000 (16. August 2010)

Ein Psyclone in TEAM SCREAM und passender 3D-Gabel!!!!!!!! Bitte, bitte, holt es einer hier her!

*lechz*

Damit es für die Nachwelt erhalten bleibt:


----------



## Kruko (16. August 2010)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Ein Psyclone in TEAM SCREAM und passender 3D-Gabel!!!!!!!! Bitte, bitte, holt es einer hier her!
> 
> *lechz*
> 
> Damit es für die Nachwelt erhalten bleibt:



Ist aber leider die falsche Gabel. 

Der Rahmen ist von 1996 und die Gabel von 1992.


----------



## Al-Capone (16. August 2010)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Ein Psyclone in TEAM SCREAM und passender 3D-Gabel!!!!!!!! Bitte, bitte, holt es einer hier her!
> 
> *lechz*



wird wohl nicht gehen...Paypal bietet das in D nicht an:[FONT=Arial, Times New Roman, Verdana]Paypal CONFIRMED Address[/FONT]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gibihm (17. August 2010)

Was wäre ein guter Preis für den Rahmen? Hätte evtl connections in den USA, könnte ihn holen und hier anbieten...


----------



## cleiende (17. August 2010)

gibihm schrieb:


> Was wäre ein guter Preis für den Rahmen? Hätte evtl connections in den USA, könnte ihn holen und hier anbieten...



Da bist Du hier nicht der Einzige.


----------



## epic2006 (18. August 2010)

Ich würde ihn ja nehmen wollen/können. Aber was ist eine "Paypall confirmed address"? Bisher konnte ich ja auch alles mgliche in USA einkaufen und mit Paypal bezahlen, klärt mich auf, bitte.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (19. August 2010)

gibihm schrieb:


> Was wäre ein guter Preis für den Rahmen? Hätte evtl connections in den USA, könnte ihn holen und hier anbieten...



Because it's Team Scream I expect it to hit $700 maybe more.


----------



## svenundjenny (19. August 2010)

Hab mal zwei ... 

Einmal: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160469289710#ht_1942wt_930

Ein geiles BMX in 24 Zoll aus der Zeit als ich noch jung war ... Genau mit den Parts, die ich immer haben wollte, aber nie bekommen habe ... Unglaublich.

Und: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...230624&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2853wt_930

Das Bike hatte ich für unseren Kleinen im Auge, aber es entwickelt sich leider aus meinem Wunschpreis heraus - dann kann ich es ja auch öffentlich machen. Wäre perfekt gewesen, denn entspricht in der Ausstattung und im Baujahr genau meinem geliebten Zaskar.


----------



## tofu1000 (19. August 2010)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Ich würde ihn ja nehmen wollen/können. Aber was ist eine "Paypall confirmed address"? Bisher konnte ich ja auch alles mgliche in USA einkaufen und mit Paypal bezahlen, klärt mich auf, bitte.



Schreib ihn mal an. Er antwortet eigentlich prompt und liefert zuverlässig! Ich habe auch schon bei ihm gekauft, ohne "conifirmed adress", das hat er bei all seinen Auktionen drin. Ich drück alle 10 Daumen.


----------



## TouchTheSky (19. August 2010)

Sagt mal Leute, ist das was echtes? Wäre dann ja echt selten!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160468969426&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Ride On!


----------



## Kruko (19. August 2010)

TouchTheSky schrieb:


> Sagt mal Leute, ist das was echtes? Wäre dann ja echt selten!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160468969426&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Ride On!



Könnte ein echter sein, aber vergiss die Artikelbeschreibung. Die ist absoluter Blödsinn. Der Rahmen hat eine U-Brake und ist somit 1992 oder eher. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass er unter Wert weggeht


----------



## TouchTheSky (19. August 2010)

Ja okay, hab´s mir fast gedacht.. Hätte mich gewundert wenn´s beim Xizang so lang u-brake-Sockel gegeben hätte. Naja, mal abwarten, irgendwo findet sich schon mein neues Projekt...  16" wäre mir auch lieber.


----------



## epic2006 (22. August 2010)

Hat aber auch einen aussenliegenden Zug für die U-Brake und das gab es meines Wissens nach nicht in dieser Kombination. U-Brake: Zug innenverlegt. Ich lass mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (22. August 2010)

Zumindest 1992 hatte der Xizang Zuganschläge am Oberrohr (außenliegenden Bremszug) und eine U-Brake. Siehe auch Techshop 1992 bei www.mtb-kataloge.de


----------



## epic2006 (22. August 2010)

..das Bild hab ich mir schon so oft angesehen....Detail verpasst, hast Recht. Jetzt isser ja eh wech der Rahmen, Tarif hat ja gepasst.


----------



## ad-mh (24. August 2010)

Wer die Rahmenhöhe fahren kann...
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-detailansicht.html?adId=8736279

Preis zu hoch und er möchte bald eine Anwort. Er möchte bald in die Schweiz ziehen...


----------



## Davidbelize (25. August 2010)

schöne anzeige...

28er zaskar race für 165 euro vhb

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/herren-mountainbike-zaskar-race-gt-28er/10052085


----------



## ohneworte (25. August 2010)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> schöne anzeige...
> 
> 28er zaskar race für 160 euro vhb
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/herren-mountainbike-zaskar-race-gt-28er/10052085



Der Rahmen muss aber auch schnell gerettet werden, bei dem Aufbau!


----------



## Davidbelize (25. August 2010)

der mann kann leider nicht abschreiben...

cyclone...
psyclone...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Cyclone-mountain-bike-/280552272562?pt=UK_Bikes_GL#ht_500wt_1154


----------



## bvarnfullagts (27. August 2010)

Very misleading.  that bike is all over retrobike and it's a 1997 Psyclone


----------



## divergent! (27. August 2010)

wat jelbes:

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-GT-BRAV...1498400?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item255cd8bea0


----------



## Ketterechts (27. August 2010)

Kenn ich garnicht das Model GT PASSAGE ohne TT Design

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/gt-passage/10917030


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullfighter (29. August 2010)

Hier verkauft einer ein GT Zaskar LE in Türkis
http://www.quoka.de/fahrraeder/moun...aeder/cat_51_5109_5930_adresult_50207165.html
Diese Farbe 
Ist ein 19" hergestellt  Januar 1995
MfG


----------



## bvarnfullagts (30. August 2010)

That one's a beauty!


----------



## Davidbelize (31. August 2010)

was seltenes---ein retro gt tachyon crosser


----------



## bvarnfullagts (1. September 2010)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> was seltenes---ein retro gt tachyon crosser



Already have three  Kint you ready to bring one of them home yet?


----------



## Janikulus (2. September 2010)

mal wieder was aus Frankreich:

fox float
http://cgi.ebay.fr/FOX-FLOAT-for-Je...pt=FR_JG_Sports_Cyclisme_&hash=item2eaf9c4585

und GT FSA Steuersatz (für BMX)
http://cgi.ebay.fr/JEU-DE-DIRECTION...pt=FR_JG_Sports_Cyclisme_&hash=item1e5e15b766

ein Fury Rahmen
http://www.velovert.com/annonce/132171/cadre-nu-gt-gt-fury-team-full-carbone

ein Zaskar carbon pro Rahmen neu
http://www.velovert.com/annonce/133583/cadre-nu-gt-zaskar-carbon-pro


----------



## Davidbelize (5. September 2010)

braucht noch jemand ein klassisches und seltenes aber billiges winterprojekt?


http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=115371


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (5. September 2010)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> braucht noch jemand ein klassisches und seltenes aber billiges winterprojekt?
> 
> 
> http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=115371



Billig ? Hast du dir mal die Bilder genau angeschaut - würde mich wundern , wenn das Tretlager oder der Vorbau/Sattelstütze ohne Probleme zu entfernen sind .

Dann schon lieber das hier - http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/mountainbike-gt,-26-zoll,-rahmenhoehe-47-cm/11340942


----------



## Davidbelize (5. September 2010)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Billig ? Hast du dir mal die Bilder genau angeschaut - würde mich wundern , wenn das Tretlager oder der Vorbau/Sattelstütze ohne Probleme zu entfernen sind .
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/mountainbike-gt,-26-zoll,-rahmenhoehe-47-cm/11340942





das man da zeit investieren muss ist mir klar,aber winter sind ja auch lang.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (5. September 2010)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> braucht noch jemand ein klassisches und seltenes aber billiges winterprojekt?
> 
> 
> http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=115371



Have lots of those listed on craigslist over here in much better "garage queen" condition.

$99 almost never ridden with original skinwalls
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/bik/1937732219.html

But then I guess it's not much of a winter project.


----------



## Blackhawk88 (8. September 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-GT-All-Terra...t_Fahrräder&hash=item27b4d2d618#ht_844wt_1139

das "zaskar" sollte wohl auch günstig bleiben 
der part mix an dem rad ist wirklich gelungen, ob der verkäufer weiß was er da tut?


----------



## tofu1000 (8. September 2010)

Super Sache, von Acera bis XTR, alles dabei... Entweder da wurde jemand übers Ohr gehauen, da möchte jemand übers Ohr hauen oder da hat jemand einfach keine Ahnung.


----------



## divergent! (8. September 2010)

wie jetzt....kein dschi tie?


----------



## SixTimesNine (16. September 2010)

... und wie viel Arbeit das war den TripleTriangle aus dem Rahmen zu kriegen ...


----------



## dr.juggles (16. September 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Psyclone-/...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item1e5e4bf33c

leider leider kein 18" 

so ein schöner rahmen


----------



## Davidbelize (16. September 2010)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Psyclone-/...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item1e5e4bf33c
> 
> leider leider kein 18"
> 
> so ein schöner rahmen




psyclones ohne hintern haben bei mir keinen gefallen gefunden.


----------



## dr.juggles (17. September 2010)

du meinst das stummelschwänzchen was da am heck fehlt 

ja sieht etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aus, aber nen 18er psyclone in schwarz hätt ich schon gerne 

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (17. September 2010)

vielleicht kann ich dir da weiterhelfen.
werd mal nachfragen...........


----------



## Davidbelize (17. September 2010)

schwarzer wolf....

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....73218&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## bvarnfullagts (21. September 2010)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> psyclones ohne hintern haben bei mir keinen gefallen gefunden.





tofu1000 schrieb:


> Ein Psyclone in TEAM SCREAM und passender 3D-Gabel!!!!!!!! Bitte, bitte, holt es einer hier her!
> 
> *lechz*
> 
> Damit es für die Nachwelt erhalten bleibt:



So which of you goes by steinarider on eBay? congrats on the new Psyclone


----------



## bvarnfullagts (21. September 2010)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> Because it's Team Scream I expect it to hit $700 maybe more.



Guess my guess was pretty close...$690.99


----------



## cleiende (21. September 2010)

na, wer wars?
zr lotto 56cm in schwarz-rot-gelb

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330472209485&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:DE:1123

ich wars nicht.


----------



## Personal_Canyon (22. September 2010)

Hi,

ich wars nicht,

aber offensichtlich ist da jemand ganz gehörig bezüglich seiner Preisvorstellung korrigiert worden)

VG
Peter


----------



## Davidbelize (22. September 2010)

wunderschönes reynolds bravado..........

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120621544582


----------



## EmrysDragon (24. September 2010)

Der hat aber keine Lust nach Deutschland zu verschicken


----------



## Cad2 (24. September 2010)

hier noch ein richtig gut erhaltener zaskar 98 rahmen in BB
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-98-Mod...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item35ac918ca5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (24. September 2010)

gt für 10 dollar

http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/bik/1957269845.html


----------



## Cad2 (24. September 2010)

ganz schön rosti das bike aber für 10$ noch ganz ok


----------



## bvarnfullagts (26. September 2010)

Guys it's an Outpost Trail????  It would just add clutter to your current bikes.


----------



## lyteka (4. Oktober 2010)

cleiende schrieb:


> na, wer wars?
> zr lotto 56cm in schwarz-rot-gelb



Schuldig! 
Jetzt ist er auch da... zum Rahmen später vielleicht mehr...


----------



## Kruko (4. Oktober 2010)

lyteka schrieb:


> Schuldig!
> Jetzt ist er auch da... zum Rahmen später vielleicht mehr...



Dann wird es aber Zeit für eine gemeinsamme Lotto-Ausfahrt


----------



## tedeschino (6. Oktober 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180570620439&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (6. Oktober 2010)

börbel zaskar

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-GT-Zaskar-LE-1992-/190452300306?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item2c57d77a12


----------



## bvarnfullagts (7. Oktober 2010)

Horrible condition though


----------



## divergent! (7. Oktober 2010)

thats true but i love purple


----------



## gibihm (10. Oktober 2010)

hmmm...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180569425724&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## bvarnfullagts (10. Oktober 2010)

Looks to be 98 vintage.


----------



## Raze (12. Oktober 2010)

Schöner *TITAN* Renner:

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Edge-Titaniu...40464972616?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item20b45d6348

Viele Grüße raze


----------



## bvarnfullagts (13. Oktober 2010)

gibihm schrieb:


> hmmm...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180569425724&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



So which one of you grabbed it?


----------



## bvarnfullagts (14. Oktober 2010)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> Looks to be 98 vintage.



Got one of those myself but in the other team color


----------



## Orpheus (16. Oktober 2010)

Geil.....

http://cgi.ebay.de/BMX-GT-/170552327092?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item27b5b5fbb4


----------



## divergent! (16. Oktober 2010)

ich hape auch noch wass kevunten ......au man soviel zum thema bildung in dtl...


ei ei...egal hier was leckeres:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-Le-Fah...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3f03c7c28f

mal sehen wo der landet....wunderhübsch ist er ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullfighter (16. Oktober 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> ich hape auch noch wass kevunten ......au man soviel zum thema bildung in dtl...
> 
> 
> ei ei...egal hier was leckeres:
> ...




So einen wünscht sich meine Freundin seit sie GT kennt.
Die richtige Größe hat er ja, vielleicht freut sich bald jemand über ein schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (23. Oktober 2010)

Very nice and the seller may have other sizes too.
http://cgi.ebay.com/new-58-c-c-GT-E...=Road_Bikes&hash=item3361f0658d#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## cleiende (24. Oktober 2010)

rather interesting sale, especially the road frames. If it just were not in the US causing customs and VAT charges....


----------



## Davidbelize (24. Oktober 2010)

bis 66 war ich dabei dann wollte die familie spazieren gehen. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290489614626&rvr_id=157664106825&mfe=sidebar


----------



## divergent! (24. Oktober 2010)

au das ist übel....mit deiner familie würde ich aber nicht mehr reden


----------



## bvarnfullagts (25. Oktober 2010)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> bis 66 war ich dabei dann wollte die familie spazieren gehen.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290489614626&rvr_id=157664106825&mfe=sidebar



In such poor condition though.


----------



## Beaufighter (25. Oktober 2010)

Wer hat den mir vor der Nase weggeschnappt?
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150508049725&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBUAA:DE:1123

und den hier habe ich auch noch verschlafen...
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170554910717&ssPageName=ADME:X:DED:DE:1123


----------



## tomasius (25. Oktober 2010)

> Very nice and the seller may have other sizes too.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/new-58-c-c-GT-Ed...#ht_500wt_1156



I've already contacted the seller. He also has 18" and 19" ink blue Zaskars.

My red ano is on its way! 

Tom


----------



## divergent! (25. Oktober 2010)

das kara in pörpel ist aber echt schick.....schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (25. Oktober 2010)

*GT ZRX Alarm!* - Leider habe ich gestern schon anderweitig zugeschlagen. 







http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-triple-Trian...6826328?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item27b5faa2d8

Auch nicht schlecht...






http://cgi.ebay.com/Lot-20-GT-Mountain-Bikes-/130447979362?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item1e5f4e3362

Tom


----------



## Davidbelize (25. Oktober 2010)

tomasius schrieb:


> *GT ZRX Alarm!* - Leider habe ich gestern schon anderweitig zugeschlagen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ob die nach d versenden?


----------



## divergent! (25. Oktober 2010)

aber so wie das aussieht ist das zu 99% billiger schrott.......


----------



## Orpheus (26. Oktober 2010)

Hier gibt`s noch zwei feine Räder :

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250716927537&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250716126849&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Gruß


----------



## bvarnfullagts (27. Oktober 2010)

tomasius schrieb:


> I've already contacted the seller. He also has 18" and 19" ink blue Zaskars.
> 
> My red ano is on its way!
> 
> Tom



Congrats Tom!  I knew someone over there would be interested.  The red ano's are great.  I have a NOS Aero Edge in red ano. Hope to get around to building it over the winter.


----------



## tomasius (27. Oktober 2010)

> Very nice and the seller may have other sizes too.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/new-58-c-c-GT-Ed...#ht_500wt_1156



I contacted the seller hours before you posted it. Thought I'd be too late, but there were still some left. Did you grab the rest? 

Do you have a scan of the 1996 road bikes catalogue? 



> Congrats Tom! I knew someone over there would be interested. The red ano's are great. I have a NOS Aero Edge in red ano. Hope to get around to building it over the winter.



Thanks! What year is your Edge Aero? Congrats!  

Und nochmal an alle: Der Verkäufer hat noch diverse Edge von 1996
(ink blue und rot), sowie 19" Zaskars (ink blue). ALL NOS! Er ist sehr freundlich und verschickt gerne nach Europa.

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bvarnfullagts (28. Oktober 2010)

My red Edge aero is a 97 (late 96 production).  I have plenty of GT road bikes yet to build so am not seeking out anymore at this time. I have most of the 96 road bike catalog scans. There was a separate road bike catalog in 1996.  I have the Tech shop catalog from 96.


----------



## Davidbelize (28. Oktober 2010)

leuts elox zassis sind auf der insel im moment sehr billig....................

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320606168658&rvr_id=159508990466&mfe=sidebar


----------



## Davidbelize (28. Oktober 2010)

nichts für mich aber vielleicht für jemand anderen..........................

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=122638


----------



## Kruko (28. Oktober 2010)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> nichts für mich aber vielleicht für jemand anderen..........................
> 
> http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=122638



Um es anzumalen ???


----------



## Davidbelize (28. Oktober 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Um es anzumalen ???



peinlich
sorry jörg meinte den hier........................

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Edge-Aero-...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item2a0b52de07


und ein wunderschönes bravado aus reynolds geröhr...(könnte billig werden)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Bravodo-Fr...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item3cb1dbf8e8


----------



## divergent! (28. Oktober 2010)

zaskar sunburst:

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Zaskar-Frame...8769744?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item4cf2aa6cd0


----------



## Davidbelize (28. Oktober 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> zaskar sunburst:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Zaskar-Frame...8769744?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item4cf2aa6cd0




nix sunburst sondern cosmic sunrise.
üble macke im oberrohr.


----------



## Orpheus (28. Oktober 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> zaskar sunburst:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Zaskar-Frame...8769744?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item4cf2aa6cd0


 
Die Macke wäre das kleinere Übel! 
Leider kein Versand nach Deutschland!


----------



## enweh (28. Oktober 2010)

Den Versand kann man dem Verkäufer sicher noch schmackhaft machen. Hatte hier nicht vor einiger Zeit 'n User nach solch einem Frame gesucht?


----------



## divergent! (28. Oktober 2010)

ja cosmic sunrise...irgendwas mit sun

ja und der rahmen wurde glaube ich bei den youngtimern gesucht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (1. November 2010)

Bomber in M:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-Team-C...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4aa5ee13ed


----------



## planetsmasher (1. November 2010)

V o l k e r ! ! !


----------



## Davidbelize (1. November 2010)

erste perle                           

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-RICHTER-8-0-...34?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item5640864736#shId


2te perle     

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250719838709

3te perle

http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=56827


----------



## versus (1. November 2010)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> V o l k e r ! ! !



jahaha... 

bin dran! danke für den hinweis


----------



## versus (2. November 2010)

Janikulus schrieb:


> Bomber in M:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-Team-C...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4aa5ee13ed



also falls hier jemand ernsthaft mitsteigern will, könnte man sich per pm abstimmen. es musss ja nicht unnötig teuer werden


----------



## ohneworte (2. November 2010)

versus schrieb:


> also falls hier jemand ernsthaft mitsteigern will, könnte man sich per pm abstimmen. es musss ja nicht unnötig teuer werden



Moin,

ich habe erst überlegt das gute Stück mit zu ersteigern. Habe aber wegen Deinem Interesse und Blick in meinen "offene Baustellen" Bestand (LTS Thermoplast-, Xizang-, LTS II-, Zaskar No Suspension- und On One 456-Rahmen) entschieden die Finger davon zu lassen.

Insofern viel Glück beim Ersteigern!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## versus (2. November 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe erst überlegt das gute Stück mit zu ersteigern. Habe aber wegen Deinem Interesse und Blick in meinen "offene Baustellen" Bestand (LTS Thermoplast-, Xizang-, LTS II-, Zaskar No Suspension- und On One 456-Rahmen) entschieden die Finger davon zu lassen.
> 
> ...



besten dank


----------



## Kruko (3. November 2010)

versus schrieb:


> also falls hier jemand ernsthaft mitsteigern will, könnte man sich per pm abstimmen. es musss ja nicht unnötig teuer werden



Soll ich 












Nee, war nur Spaß. Ich wünsch Dir viel Erfolg


----------



## Ketterechts (3. November 2010)

Ich bin auch nicht mit von der Partie , auch wenn ich bis vor 2 Monaten noch sicher dabei gewesen wäre , aber wenn überhaupt noch was neues bei mir rein kommt , dann eins der aktuellen Modelle -> das blaue Carbon Zassi ist einfach lecker .

Also dann viel Glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spatzel (7. November 2010)

..........noch 5 Minuten................


----------



## cleiende (7. November 2010)

ein Schnäppchen war es nicht.
Wer auch immer es gekauft haben mag


----------



## versus (7. November 2010)

1/3 des neupreises kein schnäppchen? mein max. gebot lag bedeutend höher. ich suche schon so lang nach einem schwarzen 2008er in m, dass ich 500 einen super preis finde


----------



## planetsmasher (7. November 2010)

freut mich. dann bist du jetzt mein wingman im stealth-geschwader!


----------



## versus (7. November 2010)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> freut mich. dann bist du jetzt mein wingman im stealth-geschwader!


----------



## Kruko (8. November 2010)

Na dann sag ich mal -lichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Rahmen und viel Spaß beim Aufbau. So wie ich Dich kenne, werden wir nicht lange auf das Ergebnis warten müssen. Ich bin auf jeden Fall darauf gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## planetsmasher (8. November 2010)

@Volker:
wie geil ist das denn! Genau dieses Bild hatte ich auch im Kopf, hatte gestern aber keine Zeit es zu suchen. Ich schmeiss mich weg!


----------



## laxerone (8. November 2010)

sorry, in eigener sache. werde meine sammlung in nächster zeit etwas reduzieren. das türkise fängt an:

http://shop.ebay.de/laxerone/m.html


----------



## versus (8. November 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Na dann sag ich mal -lichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Rahmen und viel Spaß beim Aufbau. So wie ich Dich kenne, werden wir nicht lange auf das Ergebnis warten müssen. Ich bin auf jeden Fall darauf gespannt.



 wenn ich das teilmerst malmin händen habe, dann gehts sicher zügig, denn ich muss ja nur umschrauben.

@lemmy: dachte ich mir


----------



## Davidbelize (25. November 2010)

kann jemand diesen pornösen bravado rahmen in 16,5 erlösen.

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=125255


----------



## Davidbelize (3. Dezember 2010)

craiglist...

86er GT RAPID TRANSIT

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/bik/2089566210.html


----------



## GT-IDriver (4. Dezember 2010)

verkaufe meinen I-Drive Rahmen... die auktion geht noch bis sonntag 5.12 bis 20uhr...


----------



## tomasius (4. Dezember 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/new-48-c-c-GT-E...20705807482?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item3363175c7a

Leider hat er die Preise angehoben. Steuersatz und Gabel kosten nun auch extra. Ansonsten hätte ich...  - Nein, mein rotes Edge muss erstmal reichen. 






Tom


----------



## Sensor (8. Dezember 2010)

Noch ein Zaskar Schnäppchen


----------



## Davidbelize (13. Dezember 2010)

das teil will zu mir....................

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...17871&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## divergent! (13. Dezember 2010)

schön na dann viel glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (17. Dezember 2010)

Hier mal ein öffter gesuchtes Ersatzteil: http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-RTS-Rear-Ure...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2eb1eb3e45

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Rennkram (21. Dezember 2010)

Türkises Zaskar 16" +737 +hässliche Gabel
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Zaskar-mount...1449466?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item33636d737a

Evtl, Schnäppchen?


----------



## oldman (21. Dezember 2010)

Rennkram schrieb:


> Türkises Zaskar 16" +737 +hässliche Gabel
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Zaskar-mount...1449466?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item33636d737a
> 
> Evtl, Schnäppchen?



die Gabel ist zweimal mehr wert...


----------



## Rennkram (21. Dezember 2010)

HÃ¤tte ich jetzt nicht gedacht.

Man mÃ¼sste nur den Versand abklÃ¤ren.
Und der Zustand ist auch nicht eindeutig.

Dennoch, wenn man das Set fÃ¼r 180â¬ bekommt.. wÃ¤re nicht schlecht.


----------



## Bullfighter (22. Dezember 2010)

Also wenn jemand auf der Suche ist nach einem 16" Zaskar in Türkis sollte er hier mal schauen:

http://www.kalaydo.de/anzeigen/klei...kes/gt-zaskar-usa/anzeige/?kalaydonr=14673084


----------



## bvarnfullagts (23. Dezember 2010)

Bullfighter schrieb:


> Also wenn jemand auf der Suche ist nach einem 16" Zaskar in Türkis sollte er hier mal schauen:
> 
> http://www.kalaydo.de/anzeigen/klei...kes/gt-zaskar-usa/anzeige/?kalaydonr=14673084




Not even close to the "last of the hand made" USA GT Zaskar frames.  They were US made at least 5 years after that frame was made.


----------



## Janikulus (23. Dezember 2010)

mal wieder Carbon aus Frankreich:

STS (DH?)
http://www.velovert.com/annonce/162097/cadre-nu-gt-gt-sts-thermoplastique

STS Lobo Rahmen mit Aufnahme für Scheibenbremse:
http://www.velovert.com/annonce/157478/cadre-nu-gt-lobo-dh-carbone

STS (XCR?) mit Dorado
http://www.velovert.com/annonce/157477/cadre-nu-gt-i-drive-xc-carbone

LTS thermo in 18"
http://www.velovert.com/annonce/155900/velo-complet-gt-sts-carbone


----------



## Kruko (23. Dezember 2010)

Janikulus schrieb:


> mal wieder Carbon aus Frankreich:
> 
> *STS DH*
> http://www.velovert.com/annonce/162097/cadre-nu-gt-gt-sts-thermoplastique
> ...



Schöne Räder, und ja, ist ein STS DH


----------



## tofu1000 (2. Januar 2011)

93er Zaskar in 18Zoll, aber aufgebohrt und (vermutlich) mit Scotch Brite o.ä. "behandelt".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (6. Januar 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/NEW-GT-ZASKAR-PR...0805389?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item35af17488d 

was haltet ihr davon? fake oder wirklich so billig?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (6. Januar 2011)

Also ich habe schon mehrfach was von dem Verkäufer gekauft und es war def. alles ok.

VG
peru


----------



## Kruko (6. Januar 2011)

Trotzdem vorsicht beim Kauf. Die böse Überraschung kommt beim Zoll, da bei diesen Beträge Strafzölle fällig werden.


----------



## divergent! (6. Januar 2011)

wäre aber preislich immer noch ok.........


----------



## DefektesKind (20. Januar 2011)

Die unglaublichste Warnung des Jahres (und das schon im Januar)..

Den passenden Dämpfer gibt es übrigends in einer 2ten Auktion für nur 199 Euro.


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...55736&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## Kruko (20. Januar 2011)

Unglaublich 

So was ist eine richtige Sch....erei 

Das Bild vom Dämpfer ist auch nicht das Original


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al-Capone (21. Januar 2011)

Die Preise zahlt eh keiner,mutig auch bei der DHO Bilder von Bikepro.com zu "klauen"


----------



## Kruko (25. Januar 2011)

Ist zwar in den USA, aber trotzdem kein Zaskar

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-GT-Zask...3033341?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item4cf4b53efd


----------



## insanerider (26. Januar 2011)

den hätte ich ja gern...nur falls ihr alle wie verrückt mitbietet:
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Terramoto-Rah...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2eb2dc9ab6


----------



## Janikulus (29. Januar 2011)

ein LTS in NOS (20"?) aus Frankreich!

http://cgi.ebay.fr/cadre-vtt-GT-vintage-/320648940695?pt=FR_JG_Sports_Cyclisme_&hash=item4aa82a8c97


----------



## retroking (30. Januar 2011)

Das is doch nicht wirklich ein Zaskar oder?
http://cgi.ebay.de/RETROKLASSIKER-F...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2eb2f30b59

Ich meine wegen dem gewölbten Backbadge, ich lass mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.

Viele Grüße, Daniel


----------



## bvarnfullagts (31. Januar 2011)

No, It's not a Zaskar it's a 1995 model year Pantera or Avalanche.  Serial number indicates it was built at Taiwan-Hodaka.


----------



## retroking (31. Januar 2011)

grrrrrr....I knew it, thank you for the information.

regards, Daniel


----------



## Janikulus (3. Februar 2011)

GOLD:

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Un-cadre-GT-Gold...pt=FR_JG_Sports_Cyclisme_&hash=item19c2c1b82b


guter Zustand:

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Xizang-Titan...9605058?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item2560e7f842


----------



## DefektesKind (4. Februar 2011)

Bunt ist er ja.....

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....29171&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## Janikulus (8. Februar 2011)

ein NOS LTS Spin Rahmen aus Frankreich:

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Cadre-vtt-GT-vintage-/320651841994?pt=FR_JG_Sports_Cyclisme_&hash=item4aa856d1ca

und ein STS XRC ebenfalls neu allerdings ohne Sitzdom und Dämpfer

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Cadre-vtt-GT-sts...pt=FR_JG_Sports_Cyclisme_&hash=item4aa856adf8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (11. Februar 2011)

Ein versteckter GT Arrowhead Rahmen
http://cgi.ebay.de/Raleigh-Rennrad-...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item2eb30968fa


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Februar 2011)

Möchte jemand den Arrowhead-Rahmen? Ich nehm das Raleigt


----------



## GT-Sassy (11. Februar 2011)

Ob man den auf 10 festnageln kann
http://www.dhd24.com/azl/index.php?anz_id=74115436


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Februar 2011)

Könnte schwierig werden.


----------



## cleiende (11. Februar 2011)

Probiers, ich hols ab und Du kannst es dann bei mir aufgabeln.


----------



## GT-Sassy (11. Februar 2011)

Danke für das Angebot, aber dann lyncht mich meine Frau


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Februar 2011)

cleiende schrieb:


> Probiers, ich hols ab und Du kannst es dann bei mir aufgabeln.



Halt das Angebot fürs Arrowhead + Raleight?


----------



## GT-Sassy (11. Februar 2011)

Wenn es mit den Rennrad (Ketzer) klappt, kannst ja in Berlin (Velothon) mitfahren


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Februar 2011)

Daran scheitert das nicht, ich hab ein gutes Simplon-Rennrad, und das hat auch schon die 300km Vätternrundan gesehen 

Das Raleight wäre eher ideal für einen Singlespeed-Aufbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (11. Februar 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Halt das Angebot fürs Arrowhead + Raleight?



Ja, wenn Du den Kram binnen zwei Wochen hier abholst oder holen lässt fahre ich in die Bronx, gebe die Glasperlen ab und stell die Dinger in den Keller.
Da ich fast jede Woche unterwegs bin werde ich nichts einpacken o.ä.


----------



## ohneworte (12. Februar 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Daran scheitert das nicht, ich hab ein gutes Simplon-Rennrad, und das hat auch schon die 300km Vätternrundan gesehen
> 
> Das Raleight wäre eher ideal für einen Singlespeed-Aufbau.



Aargh...., Raleigh mit "T" geschrieben! Allerdings ist die Vätternrundan cool, bin ich letztes Jahr mitgefahren.


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Februar 2011)

Okay ohne T 

Letztes Jahr ging bei mir nicht, Ende Juni kam der Nachwuchs


----------



## eddy 1 (16. Februar 2011)

ich weiß nicht wo ich es sonst hinschreiben soll

gutterball


----------



## tofu1000 (22. Februar 2011)

Nur falls noch jemand hier einen 18" Stahlrahmen sucht:

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/rahmen-gt-borrego/15831979

Ich würde vielleicht noch einen Euro geben....


----------



## Oigi (22. Februar 2011)

So wie ick dit sehe is dit rechte Ausfallende im Ar***...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (22. Februar 2011)

Oigi schrieb:


> So wie ick dit sehe is dit rechte Ausfallende im Ar***...



Ich denke das siehst Du richtig. Schade um den Rahmen.


----------



## mono! (22. Februar 2011)

GT LTS Tandem:
http://cgi.ebay.com/1998-GT-LTS1-Ta...ntain_Bikes&hash=item3f077b5564#ht_500wt_1156

Grüße!


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Februar 2011)

Krass!


----------



## divergent! (22. Februar 2011)

das war aber schonmal drin. die gabel ist schon fett. ich kann mir aber echt nicht vorstellen daß tandem im wald spaß macht.

aber fetzig siehts schon aus


----------



## epic2006 (23. Februar 2011)

Oigi schrieb:


> So wie ick dit sehe is dit rechte Ausfallende im Ar***...



Ein Arbeitskollege hatte an seinem Bravado das Schaltauge auch mal so verformt, unsere lokale Wunderwerkstatt hats wieder hinbekommen. Er fährt jetzt seit ca. nem Jahr damit rum und es hält.

Gruß, Gerrit

Seh grad, dass es hier nen Alurahmen ist, dann wirds wohl irreparabel sein..


----------



## Kruko (23. Februar 2011)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Seh grad, dass es hier nen Alurahmen ist, dann wirds wohl irreparabel sein..



Nicht alles glauben, was ein Laie schreibt. Das Borrego ist ein Stahlrahmen und die Ausfallenden sind auch für einen Alu zu filigran. Schade um den Rahmen


----------



## epic2006 (23. Februar 2011)

Na dann...man kann´s also richten, sagt die Erfahrung. Ob man will muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, auf jeden Fall grenzwertig.


----------



## tofu1000 (23. Februar 2011)

Hab auch schon drüber gegrübelt. Aber als Reiserad - nee!


----------



## Kruko (23. Februar 2011)

Sinnvoll wäre ein neues Ausfallende aus einem Schrottrahmen oder von einem Bremsscheibenumbau hier im Forum. Da Stahl, ist das Schweißen kein Problem


----------



## tofu1000 (23. Februar 2011)

Mir persönlich wär's dann aber zu viel Aufwand - irgendwie werde ich doch hoffentlich zu einem schönen Rahmen kommen - für Hinweise dieser Art bin ich durchaus dankbar.

Auf der Insel gibt's zwei NOSsige ZR4000.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (24. Februar 2011)

dann schau doch mal in klassikbereich. da stand letztens ein schwares kara rahmenset in glaub 16 oder 18" zum verkauf


----------



## tofu1000 (24. Februar 2011)

Danke, das war aber leider ein 16". Ich hatte es umgehend entdeckt und mir ein zweites Loch in den A**** gefreut, aber das böse Erwachen kam beim genaueren Vergleich...


----------



## salzbrezel (24. Februar 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> das war aber schonmal drin. die gabel ist schon fett. ich kann mir aber echt nicht vorstellen daß tandem im wald spaß macht.
> 
> aber fetzig siehts schon aus



So eine Gabel habe ich. Ist eine Zzyzzx Bros. Bullet. Läuft heute unter Hanebrink A6. Funktioniert eigentlich ganz i.O.. Die war in meinem STS drin, als ich es bekommen habe. Die Aufkleber fehlen.

Sieht bei mir so aus:


----------



## tofu1000 (11. März 2011)

GroÃes Re-issue fÃ¼r 320â¬ (!). >> klick!

oder vielleicht lieber ein Psyclone?


----------



## Rennkram (12. März 2011)

Das Psyclone schaut eher nach 96+ aus.
Laut Auktionstext early 1990.


----------



## Kruko (12. März 2011)

Schaut nicht nur so aus. Es hat kein Groove Tube.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (12. März 2011)

Actually, it's a 97 model year Psyclone


----------



## tofu1000 (19. März 2011)

Recht gebrauchtes Team Scream mit passender Gabel auf der Insel.


----------



## tofu1000 (22. März 2011)

So, mein fünfter Post auf dieser Seite (hier ist ja momentan echt Totentanz...).





In der Bucht ist ja momentan eine wahrhafte Thermoplast-Schwemme:
hier, hier und hier. Und hier noch was mit schönen Plasterädern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asket13 (23. März 2011)

Was ganz schön Verbasteltes in der britischen Bucht (aber über den Preis kann man net meckern-oder?):
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330545691947&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Grüße


----------



## tofu1000 (23. März 2011)

Da gab es aber schon deutlich schlimmeres von der Insel.  Aber der Preis ist nicht schlecht. Schon allein die Naben und der -Paul würden den Preis für den Rahmen erträglicher machen.


----------



## steigo (28. März 2011)




----------



## tofu1000 (3. April 2011)

Na, wer hat das Andere der einzig wahren limited edition?


----------



## cleiende (3. April 2011)

Ich, seit 5/1994
;-)


----------



## Kruko (4. April 2011)

cleiende schrieb:


> Ich, seit 5/1994
> ;-)



 Du hast schon vor Jahren Dein Zaskar verkauft?? Und Ketterechts?? Der hat es dann wohl angemalt oder ist der Verkäufer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (4. April 2011)

Das ist ja alles Betrug, wenn es nur 2 geben soll, was ist dann noch mit dem von Kint???


----------



## tofu1000 (4. April 2011)

Tja, da stellt sich wohl inzwischen die Frage: Wer hat dann das andere einzig echte der einzig wahren limited edition? Ihr Plagiateure, ihr...


----------



## Ketterechts (4. April 2011)

Ich liebe solche Auktionstexte , die vor lauter Superlativen nur so überlaufen .

Also meins ist bestimmt ein Plagiat , wobei es von den Gebrauchsspuren her schon ein GT Werksteam Rad sein könnte .


----------



## Manni1599 (4. April 2011)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Das ist ja alles Betrug, wenn es nur 2 geben soll, was ist dann noch mit dem von Kint???




Das kann ja schon von der Größe her nicht echt sein...


----------



## Kruko (4. April 2011)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Das kann ja schon von der Größe her nicht echt sein...



zu heiß gewaschen worden und somit eingelaufen


----------



## Manni1599 (4. April 2011)

...hat noch jemand das Bild wie David neben Kints Zaskar steht...
Kinn auf Sattelhöhe oder so wars doch, oder

Hach, war das schön...


----------



## TigersClaw (4. April 2011)

Wo sind beide eigentlich abgeblieben, Kint und David? Hab von beiden ewig nix gelesen.


----------



## Kruko (4. April 2011)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> ...hat noch jemand das Bild wie David neben Kints Zaskar steht...
> Kinn auf Sattelhöhe oder so wars doch, oder



bitte schön





@ tigersclaw

das wüsste ich auch gern. David war zuletzt Anfang März online. Er hatte böse Probleme mit seinem Rücken. Kint habe ich nur auf einen Foto von kingmoe gesehen.


----------



## Manni1599 (4. April 2011)

gt-heini schrieb:


> bitte schön
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Davidbelize (5. April 2011)

Ich bin jetzt ein bisschen grösser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (5. April 2011)

Pah, du bist doch längst aus der Wachstumsphase raus! Oder habt ihr ein neues,geheimes Brot im Laden? Schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören.


----------



## Manni1599 (5. April 2011)

Schön, mal wieder was von Dir zu hören, David!


----------



## tofu1000 (5. April 2011)

Ouh, Manni! Fotofinish!


----------



## Kruko (5. April 2011)

Mensch Davis, endlich wieder da 

Sehen wir uns im Mai??


----------



## Davidbelize (5. April 2011)

Hab leider ein Catering..


----------



## TigersClaw (5. April 2011)

Hey David, biste wenigstens beim Treffen dabei? Noch hab ich Platz im Auto


----------



## tofu1000 (26. April 2011)

Mal wieder KEIN Zaskar.... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320685031879


----------



## Kruko (28. April 2011)

Kompletter Lagerkit für das STS bzw. LTS mit den entsprechenden Bolzen

http://cgi.ebay.de/NEW-GT-LTS-STS-R...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item231051ea4b


----------



## GT-Sassy (4. Mai 2011)

Ist das von unseren "Freund" aus Jena
http://cgi.ebay.de/Ahnlich-GT-Zaska...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3a6596ebb4
Ich sag nur Sattelstütze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thordis (5. Mai 2011)

ebay Italien -- verkäufer spricht englisch und versand nach deutschland scheint möglich:

GT Avalanche (?) Rahmen ball burnished + Gabel

GT Avalanche Rahmen ball-burnished


----------



## Rennkram (13. Mai 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/RADSATZ-GT-LTS-S...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item41594689f0

der hat noch mehr


----------



## Manni1599 (14. Mai 2011)

Rennkram schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/RADSATZ-GT-LTS-S...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item41594689f0
> 
> *der hat noch mehr*



Ja, zum Beispiel eine Hirnseitige Fehlfunktion!
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-LTS-2000-DS-B...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item41599d4257

VOLLPFOSTEN!


----------



## esp262 (14. Mai 2011)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Kompletter Lagerkit für das STS bzw. LTS mit den entsprechenden Bolzen
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/NEW-GT-LTS-STS-R...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item231051ea4b




den hab ich mir gekauft

das sind doch industrielager bzw nadellager oder?

gut oder nicht gut


----------



## Kruko (14. Mai 2011)

Das sind gedichtete INA-Nadellager. Du musst aber die Trunion für die kleinen Lager etwas aufreiben. Also nicht versuchen die Lager mit Gewalt einzutreiben. War jedenfalls bei unseren STS-Rahmen so.


----------



## MKAB (14. Mai 2011)

Na, versuchts hier wieder mal einer??

GT LTS 2000 DS in der Bucht *
*
3 Gebote gibts ja schon... fürn selbstgemachtes mieses Foto wohlgemerkt!

Aber immerhin ist das wenigstens ganz gut ausgestattet. "Nix verbastelt" oder so...
* 
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DefektesKind (16. Mai 2011)

Mist,schön drauf gefreut und dann verpennt.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110685666318&clk_rvr_id=232740593585


----------



## Deleted 5247 (18. Mai 2011)

Für Interessenten aus dem Raum Hagen:

Klassisches GT Tequesta für 49,- EUR VHB

Schaut aus, als wäre - bis auf die Griffe - alles noch im Originalzustand.


----------



## Davidbelize (25. Mai 2011)

diese farbe hab ich bei gt so noch nicht gesehen. cool cool

und echt billisch

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/gt-aggressor,-originalzustand,-mountainbike/27751008


----------



## bvarnfullagts (26. Mai 2011)

That's the anti-freeze green low, low end 1st year 1994 Aggressor.  Spec'd as a Talera with aluminum frame and Taiwan lowend front suspension.  Was targeted at the teenager market (hence the color).  Was really not a good bike at all,  From what I remember there was even a recall on the forks. 94 US catalog pic attached.


----------



## Kruko (1. Juni 2011)

Mal wieder eins von der Sorte "ich klebe mal einen Aufkleber drauf und verkaufe es dann als GT" 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Neu-aufgebauter-...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3cb88443e8


----------



## lyteka (1. Juni 2011)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Mal wieder eins von der Sorte "ich klebe mal einen Aufkleber drauf und verkaufe es dann als GT"



Darauf hab ich gewartet


----------



## Kruko (1. Juni 2011)

lyteka schrieb:


> Darauf hab ich gewartet



wieso??


----------



## lyteka (1. Juni 2011)

gt-heini schrieb:


> wieso??



Hab dieses "Etwas" auch gesehen und mir gedacht, das wird zeitnah hier im Thread landen


----------



## Kint (3. Juni 2011)

gt-heini schrieb:


> bitte schön
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Auktionstext schrieb:
			
		

> ...GT Zaskar LE in Purple Eloxiert, das einzig wahre Limited Edition - wurde in dieser Farbe offiziell nur an das *GT Werksteam* 93-*94* ausgeliefert!......



Wobei das oben gezeigte rosa Monster aber tatsächlich im Wortlaut der Auktion eines der ganz wenigen, wenn nicht das einzige, Werksräder in D sein dürfte. 

Hier der Beweis:


----------



## Rennkram (3. Juni 2011)

Kint !!  wb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (3. Juni 2011)

Well.....
meine Mühle ist Bj 10/93, purple eloxiert und wurde von mir in 05/94 im mittlerweile verblichenen Bikeshop Prostka in Usingen gekauft.
Und ich war kein Werksfahrer, der Herr Prostka auch nicht.

Ferner habe ich auch kein "blem" (blemished) Exemplar.


----------



## Kint (4. Juni 2011)

cleiende schrieb:


> Well.....
> meine Mühle ist Bj 10/93, purple eloxiert und wurde von mir in 05/94 im mittlerweile verblichenen Bikeshop Prostka in Usingen gekauft.
> Und ich war kein Werksfahrer, der Herr Prostka auch nicht.
> Ferner habe ich auch kein "blem" (blemished) Exemplar.



Es geht nix über Bikes die man selbst neu im Laden gekauft hat ...

Die ausgestempelten Rahmen (blem) gabs afaik nur für die *Werksmitarbeiter* und US Händler zu vergünstigten Konditionen zu kaufen, in D war da ja Sportimport vor. Fehlte da etwa der "  " Smiley 

Kommen wir zum Thema:

KEIN Karakoram, KEIN GT:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Karakoram-GT-...0626805430?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item35b26dc6b6

Nur ne Taiwan GT Nabe - keine Hadley:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Mountain-bike...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item43a76ecf9a

Clever fotografiert, aber hier das gleiche Spiel, meiner Meinung nach, Taiwan GT Nabe - keine Hadley:
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Laufrad-VR-Re...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item256437283f

Nur zur Erheiterung, Fussballfan verkauft ein Outpost, miese Bewertungen inklusive, aber ich hör die Fangesänge im Stadion: 


			
				Auktionstext schrieb:
			
		

> * GT- Bikes sind die besten Mountainbikes *


http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-MOUNTAINBIKE-...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item231141df47

kommen wir zum schöneren, 
das sieht mir wie ein 1996+ Zaskar in 16" (?) aus - könnte günstig werden:
http://cgi.ebay.com/gt-bike-frame-/220792886976?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item33684816c0

beim RE-issue bin ich gespannt wie die Preislage ist:
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-20th-A...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2c5d1fc47b

und dann haben wir da noch einen neuen (!) Satz blauer GT Hadley Naben in neuen (!) Mavic 220 Felgen. Interessant ist - er wird als 24"er LRS verkauft - ist aber den Fotos nach ein 26"er LRS - fahrfertig. 
Die 220er Felge ist aber eher was für leichte Fahrer, das sollte man bedenken...
http://cgi.ebay.com/Mavic-24-Wheels...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item19c5f32575

That's all folks.


----------



## MKAB (4. Juni 2011)

Kint schrieb:


> Nur ne Taiwan GT Nabe - keine Hadley:
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Mountain-bike...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item43a76ecf9a
> 
> Clever fotografiert, aber hier das gleiche Spiel, meiner Meinung nach, Taiwan GT Nabe - keine Hadley:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Laufrad-VR-Re...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item256437283f



*--->* *Woran* erkennt man denn nun den Unterschied? 
Einfach nur, weil auf der einen "Made in USA" draufsteht? Oder gibts andere Hinweise? 
Auf der letzten von dir verlinkten sieht man ja keinen "Made in XXX"-Schriftzug und bei dem ersten Link ist das Foto ja winzig...



Kint schrieb:


> Nur zur Erheiterung, Fussballfan verkauft ein Outpost, miese Bewertungen inklusive, aber ich hÃ¶r die FangesÃ¤nge im Stadion:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-MOUNTAINBIKE-GT-ALL-TERRA-NEU-895-GT-BIKE-/150613385031?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item231141df47





> Gesamtwert dieses Mountainbike: 940â¬   * sehr leicht: 9-10 Kg


   



Kint schrieb:


> beim RE-issue bin ich gespannt wie die Preislage ist:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-20th-A...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2c5d1fc47b


 Ohja, ich auch! Das L-Modell hab ich noch nicht so hÃ¤ufig gesehen...


----------



## Kint (4. Juni 2011)

MKAB schrieb:


> *--->* *Woran* erkennt man denn nun den Unterschied?
> Einfach nur, weil auf der einen "Made in USA" draufsteht? Oder gibts andere Hinweise? ...



unter anderem der Schriftzug. Wer beide schon mal in der Hand hatte erkennt auch den Unterschied im Finish vom Nabenkörper. 
Aber am eindeutigsten ist dass die USA hadley Industrielager hat. 
In diesem Faden:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8383316#post8383316
erkennt man auch, dass da zwei gleichfarbige Endkappen als Achse für die Ausfallenden aufgeschraubt sind. 

Die Taiwan nabe hat ideal Standard Konenlager, ala Shimano, zb der Altus und Alivio Naben aus den 90ern ist der Aufbau recht ähnlich..
Dazu dann logisch ne stahl Schraub-hohl-achse 
Gedichtet per Gummikappe und die Kontermutter der Konen ragt raus. 
Bei dem Laufrad aus UK, da erkennt man das am Auktionsbild recht gut - alu rostet bekanntlich auch nicht. 

Bei dem deutschen Laufrad erkenne ichs am finnish des Nabenkörpers, zudem blitzt ganz rechts beim ersten Auktionsbild das Ende der Schraubachse hervor, 1,5 Gewindegänge kann man erkennen.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (5. Juni 2011)

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/bik/2417294456.html


----------



## Kint (7. Juni 2011)

ein LTS DH - 1. Generation, mit ner RST Hi-5, eine ungeliebte aber nicht wirklich miese Gabel. Klar gabs deutlich bessere, aber die ist schon okay. 195â¬ Selbstabholung in UK:

http://cgi.ebay.de/160599011042?ru=...&_trksid=m570&_nkw=160599011042&_fvi=1&_rdc=1

ein 99er STS XCR 2000, ohne DÃ¤mpfer dafÃ¼r fÃ¼r 170â¬ sofortkauf oder 100â¬ Startgebot in den USA:

http://cgi.ebay.de/110698026393?ru=...26393&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1

ein GT Autostream. superrare. Wers nicht kennt, ist eine automatische Schaltung die je nach Belastung automatisch hochschaltet - Komplettrad (!) 2â¬ startgebot, das bike dÃ¼rfte von um 98/99 sein und gabs afaik nie in D. Selbstabholung in UK[/U]:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Beach-Cruiser...0630530251?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item35b2a69ccb


----------



## GT-Sassy (7. Juni 2011)

Shit, nur Selbstabholng. Und Mainz ist nicht gerade um die Ecke

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cityrad-rapid-tr...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item45fb174fbf


----------



## GT-Sassy (10. Juni 2011)

NEIIIIIN, jetzt habe ich vor lauter Chaterei die Auktion verpasst


----------



## cleiende (10. Juni 2011)

und ich muss nicht nach Mainz fahren.
Bei dem Preis und dem Service beisst Du Dich sicher in den Hintern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (16. Juni 2011)

Ein ZRX (mit gewöhnungsbedürftigem Paintjob):

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280694977181&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Kruko (16. Juni 2011)

Und ein seltenes Forte auf der Insel

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Forte-Tita...0373938532?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item53e7f5e964


----------



## tomasius (16. Juni 2011)

... und den großen Bruder gibt es hier:

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Edge-Titaniu...20713870140?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item4aac094b3c

Tom


----------



## lyteka (16. Juni 2011)

tomasius schrieb:


> ... und den großen Bruder gibt es hier:
> 
> Tom



Leider zu groß


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Juni 2011)

Genau meine Grösse


----------



## lyteka (16. Juni 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Genau meine Grösse



Bis du gewachsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bvarnfullagts (18. Juni 2011)

I'm 6' 3/4" with a 33 inseam and started with GT 58cm c-c frames and I've got 58, 57 and 56's and a current L carbon....think twice about a 58cm c-c as it's as large as any other lines 60cm.  My 56's and 57's feel more comfortable when riding and handle better too.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (18. Juni 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...5047416&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_823wt_905

Older 56cm fillet brazed steel US National Team frame.


----------



## WildeSau (6. Juli 2011)

Vieleicht hat ja jemand Interesse an einem kleinem Gimmick:
http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Titanium-Keychain-/130541966265?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e64e853b9
Verkäufer versendet nach Deutschland, einfach anschreiben.


----------



## tomasius (9. Juli 2011)

Ich behaupte mal, dass es kein GT ist:







http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Early-G...2847889?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item19c6fffe11

Tom


----------



## dr.juggles (15. Juli 2011)

habe in ebay meinen gt hadley lrs mit mavic 121 ceramic eingestellt.
wenn es jemand hier interessieren sollte.
passt ja zeitlich so 96-97.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260818532611&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Deleted61137 (17. Juli 2011)

GT LTS Ersatzteilekit für Sitzstreben LTS 96, LTS 2/3 97

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...lekit-fuer-Sitzstreben-LTS-96-LTS-2-3-97.html


----------



## Janikulus (2. August 2011)

32er Sattelklemmen gibt es mal wieder hier:

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Zaskar-Light...ccessories&hash=item2eb6d2c976#ht_5802wt_1208


----------



## Rahbari (2. August 2011)

Aber 32 USD Versandkosten!


----------



## Janikulus (2. August 2011)

naja, wenn man schon ein paar 1000er in ein Aufbau steckt, können auch ein paar % in die Versandkosten.


----------



## Cad2 (2. August 2011)

ich hab noch eine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CoxHell (9. August 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250870105331    AUTSCH ;(


----------



## tofu1000 (9. August 2011)

CoxHell schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250870105331    AUTSCH ;(



Welch wunderbar verbastelter Zustand. Schade dass das Schaltauge abgerissen ist. Weiterhin würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn beim amputieren des Dynamos und des Ständers etwas verbeultes 6061 zum Vorschein kommt. Schade...


----------



## Rennkram (9. August 2011)

Sattelklemme für alte I-Drives.
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Sattelklemme-/160633796306?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item25668536d2


----------



## bvarnfullagts (10. August 2011)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Welch wunderbar verbastelter Zustand. Schade dass das Schaltauge abgerissen ist. Weiterhin würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn beim amputieren des Dynamos und des Ständers etwas verbeultes 6061 zum Vorschein kommt. Schade...



Has a great fork though.


----------



## Kint (10. August 2011)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Welch wunderbar verbastelter Zustand. Schade dass das Schaltauge abgerissen ist. Weiterhin würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn beim amputieren des Dynamos und des Ständers etwas verbeultes 6061 zum Vorschein kommt. Schade...



Genau das, und deswegen wollt ich es auch posten. Schön im link versteckt, aber offensichtlich aus Unwissenheit. 

Für mich ist die Auktion insofern interessant als es eines der selteneren Urzassis mit offensichtlich Suntouroption ist. 
Sowas hab ich hier auch stehen und hab mich immer gefragt ob der mixNmatch von Suntour XC pro Schaltung und LTD Kurbel (zwei Stufen drunter) tatsächlich original ist...


----------



## DefektesKind (12. August 2011)

Wer aus dem Forum sucht immer grosse GT`s?


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1993-GT-T...s&hash=item3a68ec7de8&clk_rvr_id=255155390074


----------



## Bullfighter (13. August 2011)

Habe hier auch noch was für große gefunden:
http://www.kalaydo.de/anzeigen/klei...m-tequila-sunrise/anzeige/?kalaydonr=22398130


----------



## Deleted 30552 (13. August 2011)

CoxHell schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250870105331    AUTSCH ;(



warum? steht doch klar und unmißverständlich drüber, daß das rad" Gut erhalten !TOP!" ist


----------



## Pensch (22. August 2011)

Such noch wer nen 2009er Carbon expert in M?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/250874232055?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahbari (23. August 2011)

Mal eine generelle Frage zu diesem Thread: dient er nur der Warnung vor schlechten Angeboten oder auch dem Hinweis auf möglicherweise reizvolle Angebote? Danke!


----------



## Kruko (23. August 2011)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Mal eine generelle Frage zu diesem Thread: dient er nur der Warnung vor schlechten Angeboten oder auch dem Hinweis auf möglicherweise reizvolle Angebote? Danke!



Urgedanke war eine Warnung vor schlechten Angeboten. Hier stachen sehr häufig Angebote mit vermeidlichen "Zaskars" hervor. 

Mittlerweile wird aber immer öfters auch auf seltene Bikes hingewiesen. Bei manchen Neulingen war bzw. ist es sogar so, dass einfach alles, was mit GT zu tun hatte, hier gepostet wurde. Es gab mal eine Zeit, da wurde auf ein Backwoods oder ähnliches hingewiesen.


----------



## Pensch (23. August 2011)

huch dann hab ich was verpeilt. sry


----------



## DefektesKind (23. August 2011)

Mega cool und sehr sehr lecker:

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/bik/2559147370.html


----------



## TigersClaw (23. August 2011)

Stimmt, saustark, cooler kann man heutzutage nicht durch die City cruisen.


----------



## asket13 (23. August 2011)

DefektesKind schrieb:


> Mega cool und sehr sehr lecker:
> 
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/bik/2559147370.html



Jau, echt saustark. Ist mir heute schon bei Retrobike ins Auge gefallen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lousa (24. August 2011)

Alu ohne Gusset? Sieht auch hinten eher aus wie ein Stahlrahmen, oder?

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Hardtailrahmen-Rahmenhohe-52cm-Zaskar-Rahmen-/270802561893

Hab selbst kein Interesse an dem Rahmen, würde mich aber interessieren, was das ist.


----------



## TigersClaw (24. August 2011)

Für Stahl sehen die Rohre zu dick aus. Die Ausfaller sehen aber eher nach Stahl aus. Die Schweissnähte sind leider kaum zu sehen.


----------



## Kint (24. August 2011)

Quark. das ist ein astreiner Stahlrahmen von Gt. 
die Aufkleber sind nach dem Repaint draufgekommen, dass das vordere Rahmendreieck so fett wirkt hat mit der Rahmengröße zu tun - ist recht klein, Ausfallenden, Sattelklemme, Tretlagergehäuse schreien geradezu nach Staaaahl. 
Das Ding ist zudem auf cantis ausgelegt, was wiederrum bedeutet: je neuer je schei$$iger. Deswegen wäre als potentieller Interessent sicherlich vorher zu klären ob der nachgerüstete Zuganschlag für die Vbrake rückstandslos zu entfernen ist. 
Ich tipp mal auf >1996er Palomar/Outpost/Talera.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (27. August 2011)

Kint schrieb:


> Quark. das ist ein astreiner Stahlrahmen von Gt.
> die Aufkleber sind nach dem Repaint draufgekommen, dass das vordere Rahmendreieck so fett wirkt hat mit der Rahmengröße zu tun - ist recht klein, Ausfallenden, Sattelklemme, Tretlagergehäuse schreien geradezu nach Staaaahl.
> Das Ding ist zudem auf cantis ausgelegt, was wiederrum bedeutet: je neuer je schei$$iger. Deswegen wäre als potentieller Interessent sicherlich vorher zu klären ob der nachgerüstete Zuganschlag für die Vbrake rückstandslos zu entfernen ist.
> Ich tipp mal auf >1996er Palomar/Outpost/Talera.



Guessing it's first year 1994 GT Aggressor which was a front suspension low price point bike aimed at the teenage riding market.  It had oversized steel tubing.


----------



## Ketterechts (29. August 2011)

http://www.quoka.de/fahrraeder/moun...aeder/cat_51_5109_5930_adresult_75091762.html

Davor muss ich leider warnen .
Wollte das Rad Gestern abholen und hatte es auch schon auf dem Radträger befestigt , als Kerstin ein ca 4cm langer Riss an der rechten Kettenstrebe auffiel .
Der Verkäufer hat gesagt er hat ihn nicht gesehen - kann ja sein , aber dann sollte die Anzeige diesbezüglich geändert werden - also

*OBACHT*


----------



## Kint (29. August 2011)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> ...
> *OBACHT*


----------



## colombo (16. September 2011)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-Trekking-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3f0e102a2e

Der war ja bestimmt schon mal Thema im Forum, aus welchem Jahr stammt der denn? Habe den in meiner Sammlung Kataloge nicht finden können? Frage mich auch warum da LTS auf dem Oberrohr steht, der scheint ja auch nicht mal ein auswechselbares Schaltauge zu haben.

Gruss, colombo


----------



## MKAB (16. September 2011)

Den Schweißnähten nach würde ich auf nach 1997 tippen


----------



## Deleted 5247 (17. September 2011)

In den Jahren 1999, 2000 und 2001 wurde diese Rahmenform bei den Modelle verbaut, welche auf "stream" enden.

Der Schriftzug "LTS" stammt anscheinend aus dem Aufklebersatz, mit welchem der Rahmen nachträglich verziert worden ist.


----------



## Janikulus (17. September 2011)

mini Zaskar:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-96-XS-...tain_Bikes&hash=item27be3f473a#ht_3243wt_1396

und altes Zaskar:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1991-GT-Zas...tain_Bikes&hash=item2a13f7eff6#ht_1043wt_1163


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (17. September 2011)

Janikulus schrieb:


> mini Zaskar:



500$ ist aber heftig fÃ¼r den Rahmen.... 



colombo schrieb:


> ...
> Der war ja bestimmt schon mal Thema im Forum, aus welchem Jahr stammt der denn? ...



Es gab wie floid richtig sagte solche Rahmenformen ab GT als "stream" Serie, wind, auto, jetstream. Viele waren aus stahl das einzige aus alu war 
afair das jetstream. Die kleber sind definitiv nicht richtig. Genau diese Rahmen wurden vor ein paar Jahren fÃ¼r ~70â¬ auf ebay verramscht. Ein oder zwei sind sogar im Forum gelandet meine ich - irgendwer hatte so ein Ding.


und aus persÃ¶nlicher Erfahrung die Warnung:
Nicht unbesehen die aktuelle Ausgabe der Bike kaufen nur weil im Inhaltsverzeichnis das zaskar 100 als "bike im Heft" aufgefÃ¼hrt ist. 
Dolldreiste Kundenverarsche auf die ich natÃ¼rlich reingefallen bin. 

Der "artikel" ist inkl Fotos ein halbseitiger im Beileger, ein Aufguss vom der sneak preview dies vor 3 Monaten im gleichen Blatt schonmal gab - im Ausblick fÃ¼r 2012. Die gleichen Fotos die gleichen Infos: "zaskar ist jetzt 100mm carbon fully, idrive ist toll, leider nur ein Flaschenhalter".


----------



## bvarnfullagts (18. September 2011)

Janikulus schrieb:


> mini Zaskar:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-96-XS-...tain_Bikes&hash=item27be3f473a#ht_3243wt_1396
> 
> ...




I don't think that 12.5" frame is even a Zaskar?  Better check the serial number as it's got a curved top tube end cap!!!  Those blue and yellow 96 model year decals have been available on ebay the past six years.  That 12.5" frame was also available as a Ricochet Anatomica model.


----------



## Kint (18. September 2011)

on the fourth pic it looks like the number is stamped on the rear left DO.
good hint though.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (6. Oktober 2011)

achtung! hier stimmt einiges nicht:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-Pro-guter...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3cbce5c805

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-Pro-guter...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3cbcdaf410


----------



## Rahbari (7. Oktober 2011)

Falls jemand ein 16 Zoll Xizang sucht...

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=168737


----------



## DefektesKind (8. Oktober 2011)

Schönes Richter zu nem tollen Preis.

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=17545782&cat=191&lpid=&search=


----------



## Janikulus (13. Oktober 2011)

ein I-Drive Team aus Frankreich:

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Cadre-GT-I-DRIVE...s_Cyclisme_&hash=item256851ddb3#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## DefektesKind (15. Oktober 2011)

Bin ja kein Freund von diesem GT Rennzeugs aber......

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300610136671+


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Oktober 2011)

Schade, wieder nicht meine Grösse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bvarnfullagts (16. Oktober 2011)

This one has the campy sponsor decal also....makes it kind of hard to build up with Shimano.


----------



## TonySoprano (17. Oktober 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Schade, wieder nicht meine Grösse.



das Lotto GT ist ja wohl eher ein 56er, oder?


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Oktober 2011)

Keine Ahnung. Ich brauche eher 59-60er Rahmen.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (17. Oktober 2011)

noch eins/ einer:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GT-Lotto-Ea...20776889033?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item4aafcae2c9


----------



## Kruko (17. Oktober 2011)

Die Rahmen werden Mitte - Mitte gemessen.

@tigersclaw

Ein 56'er GT-Maß sollte locker hinhauen. Ich finde 58 bei mir sehr grenzwertig.


----------



## Rahbari (18. Oktober 2011)

Bitte löschen, hat sich erledigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DefektesKind (19. Oktober 2011)

GT LTS mit Hilfsmotor und grossem Tank für 450 Dollar.


http://craiggers.com/#!/posting/CPNLCGK


----------



## steigo (19. Oktober 2011)

DefektesKind schrieb:


> GT LTS mit Hilfsmotor und grossem Tank für 450 Dollar.
> 
> 
> http://craiggers.com/#!/posting/CPNLCGK




Aua


----------



## TonySoprano (21. Oktober 2011)

DefektesKind schrieb:


> Bin ja kein Freund von diesem GT Rennzeugs aber......
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300610136671+



ich war sooo nah dran, aber dann doch "nur" zweiter :/


----------



## DefektesKind (27. Oktober 2011)

Was grosses schwarzes sucht einen neuen besitzer.

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=171449


----------



## Deleted 30552 (27. Oktober 2011)

DefektesKind schrieb:


> Was grosses schwarzes sucht einen neuen besitzer.
> 
> http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=171449



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8848314&postcount=1284


----------



## MadProetchen (27. Oktober 2011)

Matze010 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8848314&postcount=1284





das wäre (m)ein traum
hab schon kontakt aufgenommen und hoffe sehr, dass es klappt

grötjes


----------



## GT-Sassy (30. Oktober 2011)

Das ist ja mal ne richtige verarsche, wirbt Fett mit Bild und Beschreibung eines RTS, bietet aber nur eine Schraube an. Ist das nicht Vortäuschung falscher Tatsachen und somit Betrug?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-RTS-Team-...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item1e6808eb4e

Da kann ich mich ja richtig drüber Aufregen


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Oktober 2011)

Sassy, es steht doch klar drin, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Bei den aktuellen eBay-Gebühren kann ich das sogar verstehen, eBay ist ganz schön ausverschämt geworden.


----------



## GT-Sassy (30. Oktober 2011)

Klar steht da im ersten Satz das nur einen Schraube angeboten wird, aber die Bilder und der Rest der Beschreibung dienen den Verkauf des Bikes. Somit ist es Irreführend und in meinen Augen versuchter Betrug. Ob nun an Ebay oder einen möglichen Interessenten der hier aus guten Glauben bietet, weil er denkt er kann das Bike ersteigern ist doch zweitranging.
Wenn er die Gebühren umgehen will, soll er es ausschließlich in den Kleinanzeigen oder über den Heißen Draht anbieten.


----------



## MadProetchen (30. Oktober 2011)

ich empfinde es auch ganz klar als verarschung!

allerdings wird er wohl mit dem  e i n e n  satz, 
in dem er schreibt, dass er nur  e i n e  schraube anbietet, 
rein rechtlich aus dem schneider sein
tja.... das is ja wohl  d e r  klassiker:kotz:

zum glück muss man ja nich drauf bieten

und ausserdem kann er wohl mit dem rad eh nix anfangen...
er scheint ja viel zu klein dafür zu sein

nich aufregen, sassy...dat lohnt nich

grötjes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bvarnfullagts (30. Oktober 2011)

It's not a team model either.  If it were it would be XTR equipped.  Team's were only sold as complete bikss with XTR.  The frame alone was just called RTS.  This also clearly has a chromoly rear, right?  Which means a 93 RTS-1, RTS-2 or frame set from 93


----------



## GT-Sassy (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaub nicht, das er Recht bekommen wird, den unter Artikelmerkmalen hat er dies geschrieben:

Artikelmerkmale
Zustand: 	
Gebraucht: Artikel wurde bereits benutzt. Ein Artikel mit Abnutzungsspuren, aber in gutem Zustand und ... Mehr zum Thema Zustand
	Radtyp: 	Mountainbikes vollg.
Hauptmaterial: 	Aluminium 6061	Radgröße: 	26 Zoll
Schaltungstyp: 	Kettenschaltung	Marke: 	GT
Hersteller der Schaltung: 	XT	Farbe: 	ALU Ball Burnished
Beleuchtung: 	ohne	Präzise Farbe: 	ALU
Einsatzbereich: 	Fully 	Rahmenhöhe in cm: 	nach rückfrage wird gemessen
GT RTS 1993: 	Alu 6061	Bremssystem: 	Hydraulische Felgenbremse

Und das passt so gar nicht zu einer M5 Schraube

Naj, ich hab in gerade bei Ebay angeschwärzt, mal sehen was pasiert.


----------



## Bullfighter (30. Oktober 2011)

9,90 Versand für eine Schraube ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## MadProetchen (30. Oktober 2011)

ob da was passiert und was da passiert würde mich auch interessieren

mach mal bitte meldung.... kannst mich auch gerne an pe en nen
danke


----------



## Deleted 30552 (31. Oktober 2011)

schon ein wenig her. ähnliches beispiel:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120725536277&clk_rvr_id=278503338035


Nachtrag: "Wie ihr sehen könnt hat das Rad nur die besten Teile werde Preisvorschläge ab 800 Euro überdenken" 

eingendlich geht bei dem angebot nur darum, daß ihm jemand ein angebot für sein bike per mail unterbreiten soll. er möchte sich die angebotsgebühr und sicher auch verkaufsprovision sparen.

wenn jetzt aber gebote von 150 euro zustande kommen??? jemand, der über einen anwalt die herausgabe des bikes verlangt. dann könnte das ganze voll nach hinten losgehen. er wird sein bike für 150 euro los. und muß die anwaltskosten zahlen.


----------



## TonySoprano (31. Oktober 2011)

Matze010 schrieb:


> .
> wenn jetzt aber gebote von 150 euro zustande kommen??? jemand, der über einen anwalt die herausgabe des bikes verlangt. dann könnte das ganze voll nach hinten losgehen. er wird sein bike für 150 euro los. und muß die anwaltskosten zahlen.



moin,
dann wird er sicherlich die Auktion vorzeitig beenden. Irgendwie mies, aber wie ebay sein Monopol ausnutzt (Provision), da kann man sowas schon verstehen ...


----------



## GT-Sassy (31. Oktober 2011)

Sorry, ich würde das genauso wie ebay mit der Provision machen. Oder würdest Du umsonst arbeiten?
Da ebay ja die Provisionkosten klar darlegt, finde ich nicht verwerfliches daran. Und es gibt doch Alternativen zu ebay. (dhd, hood, fabial, ...)


----------



## DefektesKind (31. Oktober 2011)

Aufgebautes Xizang für schlappe 500 Pfund.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GT-Xizang...L&hash=item3cbde0083f&clk_rvr_id=278677659923


----------



## Deleted 30552 (31. Oktober 2011)

TonySoprano schrieb:


> moin,
> dann wird er sicherlich die Auktion vorzeitig beenden. Irgendwie mies, aber wie ebay sein Monopol ausnutzt (Provision), da kann man sowas schon verstehen ...




100.000de menschen richten sich nach den regeln. sie profitieren von ebay und ebay provitiert von ihnen.

mit ebay erreicht man nunmal die meisten menschen und erzielt die höchsten verkaufspreise.

aber die 800 euro für das ding sind ja schon wucher und verdummung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30552 (31. Oktober 2011)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal ne richtige verarsche, wirbt Fett mit Bild und Beschreibung eines RTS, bietet aber nur eine Schraube an. Ist das nicht Vortäuschung falscher Tatsachen und somit Betrug?
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-RTS-Team-...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item1e6808eb4e
> 
> Da kann ich mich ja richtig drüber Aufregen



zitat verkäufer der schrauben:

"NOCHMAL AN ALLE SCHLAUMEIER ES GEHT IN DER AUKTION NUR UM 1 SCHRAUBE SO STEHT ES IN DER BESCHREIBUNG !!!! DAS RAD DIENT NUR ALS SHOWOBJEKT !!!! HABE SCHON 2 GEBOTE GESTRICHEN DIE MEINEN DAS RAD FÜR EIN PAAR CENT KAUFEN ZU KÖNNEN , DIE LEUTE SOLLEN ARBEITEN GEHEN STATT MICH MIT SCHLAUEN KOMMENTAREN ZU NERVEN ! DAS RAD STEHT UNTER DER RUBRIK FAHRRAD UND SELBST WENN ES UNTER DER RUBRIK FLUGZEUG STEHT BEKOMMT IHR NUR 1 SCHRAUBE WENN IHR BIETET !!! SOLCHE DEPPEN DEN GANZEN TAG NICHTS ZU TUN UND FEHLER BEI EBAY SUCHEN SUCHT EUCH EINEN JOB !! "


der typ hat einfach nur nichts im kopf


----------



## MadProetchen (31. Oktober 2011)

Matze010 schrieb:


> ......
> 
> der typ hat einfach nur nichts im kopf




vollste zustimmung!
zu so'ner frechheit fällt einem echt nix mehr ein


----------



## basti138 (31. Oktober 2011)

Der könnte aber ernsthaft Ärger bekommen...

Unter _*Artikelmerkmale*_ ist das Bike beschrieben, nicht die Schraube.
Und die Rahmenhöhe wird auf wunsch nachgemessen.
Der Verkäufer hat sich durchgeklickt und musste seinen Artikel beschreiben und hat das durch nen mausklick bestätigt.
Und auch unten wird das Bike genauestens beschrieben.

Wenn es es verkauft:
Kann er froh sein, wenn das Angebot wegen Betrug gelöscht wird.


----------



## MadProetchen (31. Oktober 2011)

er *wird* ärger bekommen


----------



## basti138 (31. Oktober 2011)

100 Prozent + Bewertungen


----------



## basti138 (31. Oktober 2011)

Glaub, ich biete mal nen Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullfighter (1. November 2011)

Kommt euch das auch bekannt vor:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/897585
Gleicher Name gleiches Bike


----------



## basti138 (1. November 2011)

mit den Landcruisern drauf...
Aber jetzt ist es ja bald meines

Aber hey - moment, jetzt hat scheinbar echt jemand geboten
War das einer von euch?


----------



## Janikulus (19. November 2011)

ist das wirklich ein Avalanche von 92?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1992-GT-Tea...tain_Bikes&hash=item3a6cafdeb5#ht_2461wt_1396


----------



## cleiende (19. November 2011)

Janikulus schrieb:


> ist das wirklich ein Avalanche von 92?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1992-GT-Tea...tain_Bikes&hash=item3a6cafdeb5#ht_2461wt_1396



Ich glaub der war schonmal zu haben.
Es kann durchaus ein 92er sein, Zugführung, U-Brake und Steuersatz sind wie bei meinem 92er.
Wurde allerdings entlackt, der 92er war in "Daktari" Lackierung.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (20. November 2011)

Janikulus schrieb:


> ist das wirklich ein Avalanche von 92?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1992-GT-Tea...tain_Bikes&hash=item3a6cafdeb5#ht_2461wt_1396



Listing says "Team" Avalanche which was actually yellow in 1992.  Avalanche was Dry Ice (white and black) or Baja Blue.  The 91 Avalanche was Daktari White.  I have all of them.


----------



## Janikulus (20. November 2011)

da hat sich also einer die Mühe gemacht den Rahmen zu verchromen. Nicht schlecht!


----------



## dr.juggles (23. November 2011)

schöner 97er gt lightning in 16" zum kampfpreis!!!
wenns ein 18" wär hätt ich glaub ich zugeschlagen.
http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=175410


----------



## tomasius (26. November 2011)

Edge Ti Track! 







http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

Melde mich nächste Woche zum VHS Crashkurs "Schweißtechnik Titan in drei Schritten" an, werde dann mein Edge umrüsten und verkaufen! 

Tom


----------



## TigersClaw (26. November 2011)

Hammer, haben will


----------



## Janikulus (27. November 2011)

der ist mit seiner Preisvorstellung auch nicht schlecht:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/MTB-GT-LTS-T..._Fahrräder&hash=item3f109f32d5#ht_1183wt_1139


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DefektesKind (27. November 2011)

Der Typ hat mir den Tag versüsst:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/270861808341...08341&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## MKAB (27. November 2011)

Waren wieder "Keine-Angebotsgebühr-Tage" beim großen e?



Janikulus schrieb:


> der ist mit seiner Preisvorstellung auch nicht schlecht:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/MTB-GT-LTS-T..._Fahrräder&hash=item3f109f32d5#ht_1183wt_1139





DefektesKind schrieb:


> Der Typ hat mir den Tag versüsst:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/270861808341...08341&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1



Bin ich "ernst gemeint", wenn ich trotz des "ambitionierten" Preises auf Fotos gehofft habe?  



> [FONT=Franklin Gothic Book, sans-serif]Für ernst gemeinte Käufer stelle ich Bilder ( in Vorbereitung ) zu verfügung.[/FONT]


----------



## MadProetchen (2. Dezember 2011)

es hat schon bessere tage gesehen und fleht um erlösung:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/140652959464?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


hab selbsverständlich nix davon


----------



## MKAB (3. Dezember 2011)

> In das Fahrrad habe ich nachträglich eine Federgabel (RockShox) ... einge-  bzw. umgebaut.


Schade, mit der passend lackierten Starrgabel wärs sicherlich interessanter


----------



## MadProetchen (3. Dezember 2011)

MKAB schrieb:


> Schade, mit der passend lackierten Starrgabel wärs sicherlich interessanter



hab den vk, der übrigens ganz ok zu sein scheint, diesbezüglich kontaktet...
aber die gabel is wohl verschollen...
allerdings geistert(e) doch eine durch den basar....ich komm nur nich drauf von wem


----------



## asket13 (4. Dezember 2011)

So eins wollte ich schon immer haben. Schade, dass er nicht versendet... Von Lüneburg isses ein wenig zu weit


----------



## Davidbelize (12. Dezember 2011)

90er ava für kint.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-199...2375892?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item3f11407254


----------



## bvarnfullagts (13. Dezember 2011)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> 90er ava für kint.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-199...2375892?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item3f11407254




Me thinks kint needs 22"ers


----------



## bvarnfullagts (24. Dezember 2011)

Interesting.  The this frame appears again or maybe another one like the one before.  This guy says he was on the USPS masters team and GT furnished these bikes for them...Not sure?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130621157749#ht_1807wt_1185


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DefektesKind (2. Januar 2012)

Made my day.. 

NOS- 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320816329240


----------



## MKAB (2. Januar 2012)

DefektesKind schrieb:


> Made my day..
> 
> NOS-
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320816329240



Das ist wirklich gespickt mit Pointen  

Gut, dass er auch die "Highlights" des Angebots mit extra Fotos verdeutlicht hat...

*Reserve not met* - merkwürdig


----------



## Davidbelize (7. Januar 2012)

das ist mal ein guter preis... 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Risse-Rac...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item231800adb6


----------



## DefektesKind (15. Januar 2012)

for sale nice 29er gt peace in rasta...

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=182300


----------



## Kettentrumm (15. Januar 2012)

.... und fuehre mich nicht in Versuchung !

Hat hier jemand ein GT Peace 9r ?

Was ist denn der dickste Reifen der hinten reinpasst ? 
Die Kettenstreben stehen so eng zusammen, zumindest siehts auf dem Bild so aus, daher meine Frage.

Ist der Rahmen fuer Federgabeln geeignet ?

Eigentlich ist die Bude ja voll, einige Raeder sind noch gar nicht aufgebaut, aber so ein Peace wollt ich schon immer mal haben und die meisten die ich in der Bucht gesehen hab, waren immer M oder S !


----------



## Deleted61137 (27. Januar 2012)

22" Backwoods fÃ¼r 99â¬

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/sachsen/fahrraeder/weiteres/u608804


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holze732 (28. Januar 2012)

gt avalanche 70 euro


----------



## oliversen (28. Januar 2012)

Kettentrumm schrieb:


> .... und fuehre mich nicht in Versuchung !
> 
> Hat hier jemand ein GT Peace 9r ?
> 
> ...



Ich habe ein peace9r in M als SS. Bilder gibts im Album.
2.3 ist sicher kein Problem und der Rahmen ist fuer Federgabel geeignet. Geschaltet und gefedert ist das peace sicher auch geil.


----------



## Kettentrumm (29. Januar 2012)

oliversen schrieb:


> Ich habe ein peace9r in M als SS. Bilder gibts im Album.
> 2.3 ist sicher kein Problem und der Rahmen ist fuer Federgabel geeignet. Geschaltet und gefedert ist das peace sicher auch geil.



Danke fuer die Info , aber die Vernunft hat dann doch nochmal gesiegt und es gibt keinen weiteren Zuwachs im Stall. 
Zumindest so lange nicht, bis alle Rahmen aufgebaut sind !


----------



## h0rst99 (1. Februar 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-Zaskar-Re...ahrradteile&hash=item19cd45643c#ht_500wt_1219

da isser... leider nicht meine größe


----------



## Kruko (1. Februar 2012)

Wenn Du auch mit Rahmengröße M hinkommst, dann kann ich Dir sagen, wo Du den Rahmen recht günstig bekommst.


----------



## h0rst99 (1. Februar 2012)

... hab dir eine pm geschickt


----------



## LeFrankdrien (1. Februar 2012)

...nützt nix, der ist schon weg...

VG
peru


----------



## Kruko (1. Februar 2012)

peru73 schrieb:


> ...nützt nix, der ist schon weg...
> 
> VG
> peru



Wusste ich nicht


----------



## LeFrankdrien (1. Februar 2012)

...ist wohl auch erst vor ein paar Tagen weggegangen....

VG
peru


----------



## Kruko (6. Februar 2012)

Titan-Aufkleber von einem Forums-Mitglied. 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-XIZANG-OR...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1c23821920

Dürfte für den ein oder anderen von Interesse sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barkeepermoe (7. Februar 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-Zaskar-or...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item1e6af506f4


und 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-GT-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2c62cfdf24


----------



## holze732 (7. Februar 2012)

Was ist das zaskar den wert ,eigentlich ist ja nur der rahmen zu gebrauchen ????
Danke


----------



## DefektesKind (7. Februar 2012)

Den Aufbau würde ich als sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig beurteilen aber es ist ein cosmic sunrise (was der Verkäufer nicht einmal erwähnt hat).


http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-Zaskar-LE...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item256c3fc132


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Februar 2012)

Hui, das is sogar bei mir in der Nähe


----------



## Kruko (7. Februar 2012)

DefektesKind schrieb:


> Den Aufbau würde ich als sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig beurteilen aber es ist ein cosmic sunrise (was der Verkäufer nicht einmal erwähnt hat).
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-Zaskar-LE...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item256c3fc132



Ist auch kein echter Cosmic Sunrise. Die Farbe hat es nur 1999 gegeben und da auch nur beim Zaskar. In dem Fall hätte der Rahmen aber eine gefräste Sattelstützenklemmung. Dies schaut wirklich nach einem Rahmen aus 1996 aus. Das Rad gehört für mich so eher in den Vergewaltigungs-Thread.


----------



## Ketterechts (7. Februar 2012)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Das Rad gehört für mich so eher in den Vergewaltigungs-Thread.



Dem stimme ich zu 100% zu


----------



## MadProetchen (7. Februar 2012)

ich auch....da schüttelt es mich



aber das hier is doch nie im leben nen 93er, oder?



barkeepermoe schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-Zaskar-or...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item1e6af506f4
> 
> 
> ....


hatten die nich noch ne u-brake?
von den decals red ich erst gar net


----------



## Kruko (7. Februar 2012)

MadProetchen schrieb:


> ich auch....da schüttelt es mich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke schon. Ab 1993 gab es keine U-Brake mehr. Gussets und Schaltauge passen auch. Mein Terramoto ist definitiv 1993 und weißt die gleichen Merkmale auf.


----------



## MadProetchen (7. Februar 2012)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ich denke schon. Ab 1993 gab es keine U-Brake mehr. Gussets und Schaltauge passen auch. Mein Terramoto ist definitiv 1993 und weißt die gleichen Merkmale auf.



danke für die graderückung
irgendwie hatte sich bei mir im kopf festgesetzt, dass die u-brakes erst 94 der vergangenheit angehörten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bvarnfullagts (9. Februar 2012)

In 1993 the 14.5" frame still had a u-brake.  In 94 Shimano made a shorter version of their low profile cantilever and GT switched the 14.5 to cantilever in 1994.  There was heel clearance issues with the longer 1993 Shimano canti.


----------



## Kruko (9. Februar 2012)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> In 1993 the 14.5" frame still had a u-brake.  In 94 Shimano made a shorter version of their low profile cantilever and GT switched the 14.5 to cantilever in 1994.  There was heel clearance issues with the longer 1993 Shimano canti.




Damit hast Du natürlich absolut recht. Wir haben so einen kleinen 93'er Zaskar mit U-Brake zu Hause stehen. Ich war nur auf die Auktion eingegangen.


----------



## MKAB (11. Februar 2012)

.


----------



## Kruko (14. Februar 2012)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Titan-Aufkleber von einem Forums-Mitglied.
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-XIZANG-OR...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1c23821920
> 
> Dürfte für den ein oder anderen von Interesse sein.



Nicht schlecht der Preis. 

So langsam darf man nicht mal mehr die Decals verkleben. Glückwunsch an Chat Chambers.


----------



## MKAB (14. Februar 2012)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an Chat Chambers.



Aber HALLO!! Das Decalset hat es so auch in den Gold-Thread geschafft, unglaublich...


----------



## TigersClaw (14. Februar 2012)

Der Preis is echt krank. Da würde ich ein Xizang lieber nackt fahren, sieht eh besser aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MadProetchen (16. Februar 2012)

hat sich leider erledigt


----------



## Deleted 5247 (27. Februar 2012)

Großes, schwarzes Tequesta in Bonn für VHB 75,- :

http://www.kalaydo.de/kleinanzeigen/cityrad/herren-fahrrad-28zoll/a/26611589/


----------



## Bullfighter (28. Februar 2012)

Hier ein schönes GT Rave von 97 in top Zustand.
Steht leider in London nur für selbstabholer

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-9...0966407193?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item3cc2cf5c19


----------



## Kruko (3. März 2012)

Das Gusset am Oberrohr sieht für mich nicht Original aus. 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-Zaskar-Ba...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1e6bd0d441

Ist für mich dort gerissen und repariert worden.


----------



## Rahbari (6. März 2012)

Keine Warnung, sondern ein Hinweis:

Ein 1990er Karakoram Rahmenset inkl. Gabel, Vorbau, Steuersatz und U-Brake für faire 55 Pfund. Günstigster Versand eines solchen Rahmensets sind ca. 21 Pfund.
http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=190604


----------



## Deleted 30552 (12. März 2012)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Das Gusset am Oberrohr sieht für mich nicht Original aus.
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-Zaskar-Ba...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1e6bd0d441
> 
> Ist für mich dort gerissen und repariert worden.




der vogel ist doch schon einmal damit aufgefallen, daß er bei ebay ausführlich sein gt vorgestellt hatte, aber nur zwei schrauben davon verkaufen wollte. bei dem würde ich bestimmt nichts kaufen


----------



## Bullfighter (13. März 2012)

http://www.dhd24.com/azl/index.php?anz_id=51705815#!prettyPhoto
Hier verkauft jemand sein GT Zaskar LE als 20" sieht aber eher nach 19" aus.


----------



## Rahbari (16. März 2012)

<gelöscht>


----------



## DefektesKind (16. März 2012)

White Retro Beauty:

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/berlin/fahrraeder/zubehoer/u638168


Und hier Finger weg.
Das wird eine schöne Kiezmöhre.


http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/berlin/fahrraeder/herren/u166688


----------



## GT-Sassy (16. März 2012)

Da hast Du aber Glück das ich ein 94´Tequesta in Sapphire Blue schon habe
Viel Spaß damit
Allerdings, wenn Du es als "Kiezmöhre" verkommen lassen willst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0rst99 (17. März 2012)

ein Traum...


----------



## lyteka (23. März 2012)

GT STS Thermoplast Rahmen...

Zitat: "...kleine Schweissnaht am Tretlagergehäuse auf Unterseite
professionell gemacht und in verbautem Zustand kaum zu sehen..."

Sieht aus , als sei die Muffe bis hoch durch gerissen... 
Ob das wirklich noch hält?!

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-STS-Therm...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item27c508fe20


----------



## Kruko (23. März 2012)

lyteka schrieb:


> GT STS Thermoplast Rahmen...
> 
> Zitat: "...kleine Schweissnaht am Tretlagergehäuse auf Unterseite
> professionell gemacht und in verbautem Zustand kaum zu sehen..."
> ...



Fragt sich nur wo der Rahmen professionell geschweißt wurde. Ob der Schweißer auch gewusst hat, dass es sich um 6061 handelt?? Ich wage es zu bezweifeln. 

Hier mal wieder einer, den seinen Wunschpreis nicht erreicht hat

1. Auktion

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230757484628&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:DE:1123

2. Auktion

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Limitierter-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item35bab2fabc


----------



## Deleted61137 (3. April 2012)

GT Rennrad (vergessen wie das Teil heisst).

http://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-und-verkaufen/sport-sportgeraete/rennrad-38734879?adId=38734879


----------



## Ketterechts (7. April 2012)

Für die grossen Jungs oder Mädels hier 

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/osnabrueck/fahrraeder/herren/u183603


----------



## Rahbari (13. April 2012)

1991 GT Avalanche Rahmenset (Rahmen/2x4-Gabel (!)/Steuersatz/Vorbau) in "Daktari" für faire 99 Euro in Berlin. Wohl 18 Zoll.

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/berlin/fahrraeder/weiteres/u8450902

Von dort das Bild:






Hier zum Vergleich ein Katalog-Scan:


----------



## lyteka (13. April 2012)

Die "Warnung" erfolgt bestimmt wegen der fehlenden Decals


----------



## GT-Sassy (13. April 2012)

Oder weil es die (für mich) falsche Größe hat


----------



## Manni1599 (13. April 2012)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Oder weil es die (für mich) falsche Größe hat



Suchst Du eines in 20''?

Da hätte ich vielleicht was für Sie....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (13. April 2012)

Manni, bei Deinen Angebot könnte ich doch fast schwach werden. Habe aber noch einige Baustellen in der Mache. Die müssen erstmal fertig werden. Aber trotzdem Danke, komme evtl. drauf zurück.


----------



## TigersClaw (14. April 2012)

Darf ich dann einspringen? Manni ist es was in gutem Zustand, oder runtergeranzt? Zweiteres wäre mir am liebsten ;-)


----------



## Davidbelize (23. April 2012)

Schönes Teil und in dem Zustand nicht mehr zu bekommen....

http://fietsen-brommers.marktplaats.nl/fietsen-mountainbikes-en-atb/542004290-vintage-gt-frame-uit-1988-in-zeer-goede-staat.html?return=eJw1jFEKgzAQBe8i6KcmVSlEgpibBLU1GJMlu9LS0rt3pfVvhnm7Vkn1dkp0qOS1VhnONo1LtxCBqqo1whzKzaaVwFtLWAZf%2FSYlLNA%2FvZbFhJpiXg8yrw3sDILBsw1N0zJOjvFocDZieDlWg7cJz1P65%2B3YhX2bkxtZ1wfrnaOJeHy6FAC7FgXoNus%2BX4u7Oe0%3D&df=1&fta=eNotkUtuIzEMRO%2Bihdf6UC2Jgq%2BQKxjUz9OYdiyk24kxQe4%2BopzdY5EsCiVCh987ehSPj%2B3ySdsu4igtiud2Vqeyn487qtgfKOOmEMDGsmLsnesD%2F6097q3sPHIM6dbx%2FXGrH2uOf7%2FwesT7vqI%2B9f44y1M%2FWzYHFJ2uVcQV7SgNirXMq0YPNonkYpb6ZLBk8oCQDECeyhKUeoGu7Vdx9qll0J4CMcjsxhZDKqEM8JQ88IwPyVNlsNkkM8GRaQxAzc0WqFAnGKUW9vG6gtITKMhpqEOr3FqcU8BHvfJU1ADXxiywIl1dPCtlHJMMCQLAC5TkdQc65IVBNQ3upQBMBVST%2FDBbXdbsbAtQZR9osiZeh2oB%2BGGQc0p2KmBt4izViPK4dyr7Zavv1%2BMPx72MRkBxo%2BeFf2CEXtANTaOgLxHffvFTREKJ3z8%2F%2FwFgDpxU&fta_ind=34&fs=1

und ein lecker rotes Force.....

http://fietsen-brommers.marktplaats...mgeEXi2+/+MkiAofvn5//HRulAw==&fta_ind=10&fs=1

und ein s/w gestreiftes tequesta.....
http://fietsen-brommers.marktplaats...WQPBJ/Nc/PohHoPB6v/8AWiyV6Q==&fta_ind=11&fs=1


----------



## Rahbari (30. April 2012)

1991/92er Timberline komplett für 15 Euro:
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/bayern/fahrraeder/herren/u7815445

1991er Karakoram-Rahmenset inkl. Vorbau etc. in der geilen Farbe "Inferno" für 50 Euro:
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/hessen/fahrraeder/herren/u8781939

1991er Cyclone (Vorgänger Psyclone) mit originaler 2x4-Gabel und XTR 900 für 800 Euro. Ultra-selten!!
http://www.pedalantrieb.de/9597.html


----------



## bvarnfullagts (3. Mai 2012)

That Cyclone is a prize but big...20" c-c.  That 91 Daktari White Avalanche above is like Avalanche because the stem matches the Avalanche spec.  The Timberline in the same color had a higher rise stem.  Serial number would confirm as the Avalanche would have a Toyo serial number and a Timberline would have a Taioku serial number.


----------



## Deleted61137 (3. Mai 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GT-NATIONAL...ultDomain_0&hash=item2c650d005e#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (6. Mai 2012)

Bitte nur REALISTISCHE Preisvorstellungen denn der Verkäufer weiss genau was das Bike Wert ist ! 

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/mannheim/fahrraeder/weiteres/u10605426


----------



## Kruko (6. Mai 2012)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Bitte nur REALISTISCHE Preisvorstellungen denn der Verkäufer weiss genau was das Bike Wert ist !
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/mannheim/fahrraeder/weiteres/u10605426



Und was soll die Preisvorstellung sein?? Meiner Meinung 1500 Euro zu viel. Das einzige was man davon gebaruchen kann ist der Rahmen (welcher durch die Farbe vergewaltigt wurde) und die Laufräder. Den Rest kann man in die Tonne werfen. Wenn ich schon den Federweg der Gabel lese, bekomme ich :kotz: . So fährt sich ein Schopper.


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Mai 2012)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Bitte nur REALISTISCHE Preisvorstellungen denn der Verkäufer weiss genau was das Bike Wert ist !
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/mannheim/fahrraeder/weiteres/u10605426



Leider hat er wohl keine Ahnung von den Teilen. Die Jett gabs doch nur bis 80 oder 100mm glaube ich, ist das billigste Modell von RS gewesen. Sie hat vielleicht eine Zugstufe, aber auf keinen Fall eine Druckstufeneinstellung. Die Shifter sind von irgendeinem Baumarkt-Rad abgebaut. Die hintere Bremse fehlt, und dürfte als U-Brake nicht einfach zu beschaffen sein.

Kurz: ich stimme meinem Vorposter zu, das Rad ist nicht ansatzweise den angegebenen Preis wert.


----------



## Deleted61137 (6. Mai 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Kurz: ich stimme meinem Vorposter zu, das Rad ist nicht ansatzweise den angegebenen Preis wert.




Das ist ja das lustige daran.  Für ein Bike mit RS Jett, Alivio, fehlende Bremse etc. 1.990 verlangen und dann noch realistische Angebote erwarten die Ihm dann sicher zu Real sein werden das er es kaum fassen kann.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (8. Mai 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/36045631672...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## wauso (8. Mai 2012)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur wo der Rahmen professionell geschweißt wurde. Ob der Schweißer auch gewusst hat, dass es sich um 6061 handelt?? Ich wage es zu bezweifeln.
> 
> Hier mal wieder einer, den seinen Wunschpreis nicht erreicht hat
> 
> ...



das gute ist, ich habe kostenlos durch meine arbeit in der fahrradwerkstatt einen rot eloxierten zaskar rahmen ergattert...

schlecht daran ist der is so krum wie ne hafenn***e...total verzogen 

und dabei ist er so selten in rot elox


----------



## wauso (8. Mai 2012)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Das ist ja das lustige daran.  Für ein Bike mit RS Jett, Alivio, fehlende Bremse etc. 1.990 verlangen und dann noch realistische Angebote erwarten die Ihm dann sicher zu Real sein werden das er es kaum fassen kann.



was habt ihr gegen alivio? die funzt docg genauso gut wie etwas bessere xt´s...wenn man es richtig macht. an meiner stadtschlampe fahre ich das seit jahren problemlos und ohne wartung

(stadtschlampe laufleistung dieses jahr 2.120m)


----------



## Deleted61137 (8. Mai 2012)

Gegen Alivio direkt nix aber Alivio Teile an einem Zaskar fÃ¼r welches knapp 2000â¬ verlangt wird ist mehr als Ã¼bertrieben.


----------



## wauso (8. Mai 2012)

ja,ok, das klingt überzeugend


----------



## Davidbelize (10. Mai 2012)

http://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-und-verkaufen/sport-sportgeraete/rennrad-38734879?adId=38734879


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30552 (17. Mai 2012)

was ist das denn? 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/MTB-Alu-Full...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item2a1d63db55

titanwippe 

rohrform unterrohr und fehlende verstärkungsbleche am steuerrohr ähnlich wie lts dh

aber sattelrohr gerade


----------



## sharam (18. Mai 2012)

Matze010 schrieb:


> was ist das denn?
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/MTB-Alu-Full...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item2a1d63db55
> 
> ...


 
Das ist ein frühes 96er LTS.


----------



## Deleted61137 (18. Mai 2012)

Mal wieder was zum ursprünglichen Gedanken diesen Threads.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gt-Apollo...K_Bikes_GL&hash=item4ab78052f9#ht_1583wt_1163


----------



## Deleted61137 (25. Mai 2012)

Schlecht selbst lackiertes Zaskar in 16" ohne Schaltauge in UK.  Noch keine Gebote. Könnte also günstig werden/bleiben.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GT-Zaskar...ikeparts_SR&hash=item27c73244dd#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## Deleted61137 (28. Mai 2012)

Cosmic Sunrise in 20" fÃ¼r ca. 240â¬ Sofortkauf + Versand und Zoll.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOOK-1999-G...ntain_Bikes&hash=item43b03a9156#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## Deleted61137 (7. Juni 2012)

GT / Hadley Disc Hinterrad-Nabe

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MTB-GT-Hadl...Accessories&hash=item4ab86641bc#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## colombo (8. Juni 2012)

der ging doch die tage schon für unter 260 raus wenn ich mich nicht irre...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/180897863035?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## cleiende (8. Juni 2012)

Der VK hat ja tolle Bewertungen....


----------



## maatik (9. Juni 2012)

Spitzen preis, der erst genannte.
Hoffe mit dem Rahmen stimmt alles.
Umwerferrohr ist jedenfalls schonmal gekürzt.

Gruss maat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (10. Juni 2012)

maatik schrieb:


> Umwerferrohr ist jedenfalls schonmal gekürzt.
> 
> Gruss maat




nee ist nicht gekürzt das gehört so.
beim dh wars länger.


----------



## Deleted61137 (10. Juni 2012)

Man man man.........."GT Zaskar Team Replika aus Stahl"


http://www.ebay.de/itm/MTB-Kult-Kla...t_Fahrräder&hash=item3f18969e79#ht_770wt_1396


----------



## Rahbari (20. Juni 2012)

97er Backwoods (16 Zoll) in Köln für 35 Euro.
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/koeln/fahrraeder/herren/u127766


----------



## h0rst99 (5. Juli 2012)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...nsinn-!!!-mtb-mountainbike/69155721?ea=259816

!!!!


----------



## MadProetchen (5. Juli 2012)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/gt-zaskar-*-1996-*-neuwertig-*-der-wahnsinn-!!!-mtb-mountainbike/69155721?ea=259816
> 
> !!!!



das dingen is ne versuchung wert....
gut ...dass ich blank bin


----------



## h0rst99 (14. Juli 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Dirtbike-zu-...t_Fahrräder&hash=item19d317c711#ht_500wt_1219


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (15. Juli 2012)

Was hat ein Scott zu suchen? )


----------



## Cad2 (15. Juli 2012)

Es war/ist ein gt. 

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Juli 2012)

Ich weiss das es ein Chucker ist ;-)


----------



## Janikulus (17. Juli 2012)

Quatrefoil!

http://cgi.ebay.fr/VTT-Mountain-Bik..._JG_Sports_Cyclisme_Vélos&hash=item19d3283f3c


----------



## tofu1000 (17. Juli 2012)

Janikulus schrieb:


> Quatrefoil!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/VTT-Mountain-Bik..._JG_Sports_Cyclisme_Vélos&hash=item19d3283f3c



Insa & Jörg! Los!


----------



## Kruko (24. Juli 2012)

Wo sinnlos rohe Kräfte walten. 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-Mountainb...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4d0352ef57


----------



## Cad2 (24. Juli 2012)

1,3kg??? Hat er sich da nicht etwas geirrt?

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## Deleted61137 (30. Juli 2012)

GT Anhänger für 2 Kids.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-Bicycles-...gen_Buggies&hash=item2ec09ab146#ht_958wt_1397


----------



## Deleted 30552 (2. August 2012)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Wo sinnlos rohe Kräfte walten.
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-Mountainb...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4d0352ef57




weggegangen für EUR 1,65 

aber offensichtlich versucht er den verlust mit seinen anderen auktionen wieder auszugleichen


----------



## Deleted61137 (11. August 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tiemeyer-GT...=Road_Bikes&hash=item2320c1b95b#ht_830wt_1397


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (13. August 2012)

zaskar, grün elox, 18", preis allerdings etwas hoch:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/25371-gt-zaskar-18-zoll-von-1994


----------



## cleiende (13. August 2012)

Janikulus schrieb:


> zaskar, grün elox, 18", preis allerdings etwas hoch:
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/25371-gt-zaskar-18-zoll-von-1994



Die Farbe und ungefahren? Dann wäre der Preis zwar hoch aber nicht komplett unangemessen.


----------



## Bullfighter (14. August 2012)

Bj:94?
Das kann aber nicht stimmen sieht eher nach 97 und später aus.


----------



## Rahbari (23. August 2012)

96er Timberline, "Team Scream"-Lackierung, wohl 19 Zoll für 100 Euronen.
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/gt-timberline-26-mtb-guter-zustand/75090014


----------



## Kruko (27. August 2012)

Neuer Prototyp oder was???

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-Mountainb...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item27ca8964e8

Man kauft sich ein Stück Altmetal aus dem Baumarkt und klebt GT-Aufkleber drauf und hat schon ein Downhillbike.


----------



## lyteka (14. September 2012)

Ob sich hier noch was retten lässt?
Wäre schade drum 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/271056040955?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Raule83 (15. September 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GT-Zaskar-1...9273965?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item4607d77eed

Mein 2ß" in incl blue hatte aber gelbe aufkleber ... muss das so oder sind die neu?


----------



## MKAB (15. September 2012)

lyteka schrieb:


> Ob sich hier noch was retten lässt?
> Wäre schade drum
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/271056040955?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





> ...auf der Hinterseite des Sitzrohrs, ca. 5-10mm über dem Tretlager ein ca. 15mm langer Riss...


 Oh Nein!!! Das schöne Edge... Wie passiert denn sowas??


----------



## Raze (24. September 2012)

Schönes Zaskar lila/blau:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-Zaskar-LE...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item2322e3bfb8

Leider nicht meins

raze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (24. September 2012)

...a bisserl arg viel blau für meinen Geschmack....aber jeder wie er will...


----------



## oliversen (24. September 2012)

Hat der Blaumann da wirklich einen Cantigegenhalter an der Bohrung fuers Katzenauge montiert? Ich behaupte mal das die Gabelbruecke nicht fuer diese Art der Belastung gedacht wurde. Ohne Umruestung auf V-Brake wird das Ganze sicherlich nicht lange gutgehen.

oliversen


----------



## Raze (24. September 2012)

oliversen schrieb:


> Hat der Blaumann da wirklich einen Cantigegenhalter an der Bohrung fuers Katzenauge montiert? Ich behaupte mal das die Gabelbruecke nicht fuer diese Art der Belastung gedacht wurde. Ohne Umruestung auf V-Brake wird das Ganze sicherlich nicht lange gutgehen.
> 
> oliversen





hab ich vor lauter *blau* nicht gesehen

Hoffentlich geht das gut

raze


----------



## Davidbelize (16. Oktober 2012)

grandiose farbe....

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...9''-mountainbike,-neuwertig/82319394-217-3832


----------



## GT-Sassy (16. Oktober 2012)

Nur überteuert. Das Model bekommst Du z.Z. für 599 im Netz.


----------



## JohnB (24. Oktober 2012)

falls jemand am grünen Karakoram in XL Interesse hat, ich hätte eins abzugeben.
(komplett oder auch Rahmen solo)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30552 (31. Oktober 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ACHTUNG-TRAN...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item2a2530a6c2

wers ersteigert und bezahlt, erwirbt unter Umständen trotzdem keine Eigentum.Also lieber Finger weg 

http://www.ratgeberrecht.eu/mietrec...werb-bei-erkennbarem-vermieterpfandrecht.html


----------



## tedeschino (1. November 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-Zaskar-Mountainbike-Rahmen-/330818748065?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D14%26meid%3D3159131410179605006%26pid%3D100015%26prg%3D1006%26rk%3D1%26sd%3D330818748065%26#ht_500wt_922

Das ist doch kein Zaskar Rahmen?
Das Oberrohr endet Gewölbt und das Schaltauge ist einfach verschraubt, zudem ist die Rahmengröße nicht eingestanzt.
Allerdings wundert mich die 6061. Wie ich meine, hatten nur die Zaskar dieses Alu?
Was meint Ihr?


----------



## oliversen (1. November 2012)

hi,

Avalanche Rahmen aus 98 hatten ebenfalls 6061 Alu. Der angebotene ist mit Sicherheit einer dieser Rahmen.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (1. November 2012)

ich denke, daß es ein GT Avalanche LE um 1997 ist


----------



## Kruko (16. November 2012)

Hatten wir den nicht schon mal??

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-Mountainb...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item27ccfd4b7d

Zumindest kein GT und auch kein Downhiller.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (19. November 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290816875784?ssPageName=STRK:MESCX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1554.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290816886258?ssPageName=STRK:MESCX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1554.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290816930653?ssPageName=STRK:MESCX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1554.l2649

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?p=1733030#1733030


----------



## Rahbari (27. November 2012)

Wow - ein 91/92er Quatrefoil (Tandem) für 400 Pfund:






http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Quatrefoi...L&hash=item3cccd2edce&clk_rvr_id=416563335295

Fragt sich nur, wie man das Teil nach Deutschland bekommt. Zersägen?


----------



## cleiende (27. November 2012)

Hinfahren & abholen


----------



## LeFrankdrien (28. November 2012)

Alles klar, dann mach ich mich mal mit meinem G4 und dem Thule Heckträger auf  

Überstand auf jeder Seite: 1,5 m

Mit der Liebsten im Zug durch den Tunnel, dann zu zweit auf dem Ding heimradeln!!

Oder vorher nen angemessenen amerikanischen Pickup kaufen.

VG
peru



cleiende schrieb:


> Hinfahren & abholen


----------



## Focustreter (28. November 2012)

ohne Säge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tedeschino (11. Dezember 2012)

Zaskar LE Rahmen 16"

http://www.ebay.de/itm/181041733921?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## Kruko (20. Dezember 2012)

Da bekommt man echt einen dicken Hals. Erst hier nach fragen ob es ein Zaskar ist und nach der Verneinung es trotzdem so in der Bucht anbieten.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-Rahmen-Av...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3a7cd1967d



> Ob es sich um ein Zaskar oder ein Avalanche handelt, kann ich nicht genau sagen. Beides wären Vermutungen.



Ich könnte :kotz:


----------



## Ketterechts (20. Dezember 2012)

Gehört sofort gelöscht -sowohl hier als auch bei Ebay ->  Betrug

Und ja ich könnt auch :kotz:


----------



## Kruko (28. Dezember 2012)

Auch wenn er grün ist, würde ich hier die Finger von lassen.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Gt-Zaskar-Le-/221170598755?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item337ecb8363


----------



## Kruko (29. Dezember 2012)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Da bekommt man echt einen dicken Hals. Erst hier nach fragen ob es ein Zaskar ist und nach der Verneinung es trotzdem so in der Bucht anbieten.
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-Rahmen-Av...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3a7cd1967d
> 
> ...



Und wenn ich das hier sehe, ist die Vermutung des Pushens auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen.

http://offer.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&_trksid=p4340.l2565&rt=nc&item=251202213501

:kotz:


----------



## bvarnfullagts (22. Januar 2013)

http://houston.craigslist.org/bik/3547973701.html

Cosmic Sunrise


----------



## Lousa (22. Januar 2013)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> http://houston.craigslist.org/bik/3547973701.html
> 
> Cosmic Sunrise



Wieso sind die Bikes so günstig da drüben? Den Hobel würde man in Deutschland niemals für den Preis bekommen, krass.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (23. Januar 2013)

In two boxes to Germany about US$140.  I should probably grab that but most of mine are 97 and older, it's kinda new and besides that I just got a Daktari White Quatrefoil tandem today


----------



## Rahbari (23. Januar 2013)

98er GT Psyclone u a mit Cooks Kurbel und King Steuersatz für 650 in den eBay Kleinanzeigen. Verkäuferin ist auch hier Mitglied aber inaktiv.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (23. Januar 2013)

Rahbari schrieb:


> 98er GT Psyclone u a mit Cooks Kurbel und King Steuersatz für 650 in den eBay Kleinanzeigen. Verkäuferin ist auch hier Mitglied aber inaktiv.



Das nenn ich mal einen Schnapper.


----------



## Rahbari (23. Januar 2013)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Das nenn ich mal einen Schnapper.


 
Yepp! Würde mich freuen, wenn das auch hier ins Forum kommt. In den letzten 12 Monaten gab's ja einiges an Psyclone/Cyclone/Stahl-Xizang-Neuzugängen.

Hier gibt es weitere Bilder:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/143651035721485

Übrige Ausstattung: Kooka Racha V-Brake lever, irgendwelche Avid V-Brakes, Rest XT 737/739.


----------



## Kruko (23. Januar 2013)

Dürfte sich um einen 18 oder 19 Zoll Rahmen handeln.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (27. Januar 2013)

Another Psyclone. http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=240598


----------



## Ketterechts (11. Februar 2013)

Hässlich , aber Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden und der Preis ist niedrig

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...-aero-rh-58-aluminium-6061/100646079-217-4013


----------



## Rahbari (11. Februar 2013)

Zwar nur ein Outpost, dafür aber 1991, super Zustand und ultra-geile Farbe - "Hot Lava".

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...rad-modell-gt-lavarot-26''/100014265-217-5834


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Estenigal (22. Februar 2013)

mal wieder versucht einer sein avalanche als zassi zu verticken  und dann noch ganz dreist en bild von nem richtigen zaskar mit dazugepackt 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/1997-GT-ZASK...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item4170eb8cc4


----------



## Deleted 112231 (23. Februar 2013)

Man kann bei Ebay übrigens Artikel melden (rechts über der Artikelnummer). Klappt in offensichtlichen Fällen definitiv, wird dann von Ebay entfernt.


----------



## Rahbari (23. Februar 2013)

Habe dem schon vor Tagen geschrieben, dass es kein Zaskar ist. :-(


----------



## tofu1000 (28. Februar 2013)

"Außerdem wurde der Rahmen noch von Hand an den  Aluminiumbereichen filigran gebürstet, das nochmals die Optik verbessert."

Neeeiiin! 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-STS-LTS-K...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item338035adcf

Und hier noch ein paar ganz seltene GT-Naben: 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kult-Retro-M...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item589c952410


----------



## Kruko (28. Februar 2013)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Und hier noch ein paar ganz seltene GT-Naben:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kult-Retro-M...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item589c952410






Die sind ja super selten 

Bin dann eben mal im Keller und kram die Naben mal hervor. Das Label habe ich ja auch irgendwo.


----------



## Rahbari (28. Februar 2013)

Dafür ist der LRS sehr leicht.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (28. Februar 2013)

Na ja, abgesehen vom Verlust des Originalzustandes find ich das gar nicht so schlecht. Die matte Optik kommt edler rüber als der seidenmatte Glanz. Aber gemacht hätt ichs auch net.

Eigentlich schade, bei der restlichen Arbeit, die er sich sonst gemacht hat....aaaber : jeder nach seinem Geschmack!



VG

peru




tofu1000 schrieb:


> "Außerdem wurde der Rahmen noch von Hand an den  Aluminiumbereichen filigran gebürstet, das nochmals die Optik verbessert."
> 
> Neeeiiin!
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-STS-LTS-Kooka-Shock-Works-Rock-Shox-Sammlerstuck-Top-Zustand-48-5-cm-/221194333647?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item338035adcf


----------



## DefektesKind (15. März 2013)

Wunderschön und sieht man in der Farbe auch nicht oft.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-199...-RIMS-135mm-32-Hole-1710g-Nice-/221200540522?


----------



## Raze (20. März 2013)

Xizang 

Alles vom Feinsten:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/super-rare-1...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item48533fa6c0


----------



## cleiende (21. März 2013)

bis auf die Fotos....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruchpilot79 (24. März 2013)

Ich bezweifel das es sich hier um ein Zaskar handelt. Wer kann erkennen welches Modell es tatsächlich ist?
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/zaskar-gt-mountainbike-xl-rot-guter-zustand/105256550-217-2576?ref=search


----------



## GT-Sassy (24. März 2013)

Wenn ich mich recht errinnere gab es GT nach der Pleite (so um 1999/2000) bei Karstadt und Real, danach oder zeitgleich wurden die Rahmen mit günstigen Anbauteilen ausgestattet. Eins von den günstigen GTs war das Zaskar ZUM.


----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2013)

Das ZuM gab es aber auch durchaus hochwertig in verschiedenen Ausführungen. Das nannte sich "Zaskar Urban Machine".


----------



## redsandow (25. März 2013)

es handelt sich hierbei um das 2005 modell ZUM 4.0 . von den anbauteilen preiswert aber der rahmen(6061 alu) sollte eine gute grundlage sein.innenliegender fsa steuersatz und sonst nur unterstes suntour und shitmano gedöns.die gt sattelstütze scheint mir noch das beste daran zu sein.


----------



## TigersClaw (25. März 2013)

Ich würds für den Preis glatt mitnehmen. Aus Gebrauchsrad locker ausreichend. Aber XL ist eine Nummer zu gross.


----------



## Ketterechts (28. März 2013)

Keine Ahnung von Rennrädern , aber der Preis scheint mir recht günstig zu sein 

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...nrad!-klassiker!/108967957-217-963?ref=search


----------



## Kruko (28. März 2013)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung von Rennrädern , aber der Preis scheint mir recht günstig zu sein
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...nrad!-klassiker!/108967957-217-963?ref=search



Finde ich nicht, da es sich um KEINEN Lotto-Rahmen handelt. Das Ding war auch vor kurzem als Auktion bei ebay drin. Ich weiß jetzt nur nicht, ob als Sofort-Kauf oder Auktion.

Das ZR3000 hat es ebenfalls in den Lotto-Farben gegeben. Jedoch fehlen mir hier die originalen Decals. Ich tippe daher auf selbst lackiert.


----------



## Deleted 112231 (28. März 2013)

Das Ding ging fÃ¼r 220â¬ bei ebay "weg", hatte anfangs auch mit drauf geboten... war wohl dem VerkÃ¤ufer zu wenig


----------



## Ketterechts (28. März 2013)

Levent schrieb:


> Das Ding ging für 220 bei ebay "weg", hatte anfangs auch mit drauf geboten... war wohl dem Verkäufer zu wenig



Ich sag ja - keine Ahnung von Rennrädern und angesichts dieser Tatsache , hier sogar genau richtig eingestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redsandow (28. März 2013)

es ist noch nicht mal ein zr 3000.sattelbefestigung mit schelle!das schaltauge sieht auch älter aus.force oder rage.jedenfalls 98`und älter.


----------



## Kruko (29. März 2013)

Und da ist er wieder als Auktion.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-ZR-in-Lot...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item19da8f0115

Und da wir gerade dabei sind:

Manche sind nicht in der Lage das Oberrohr bzw. die Rechnung richtig abzulesen. 
GT Force 2.0 als Force 1.0 gelabelt.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-Force-1-0...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3cd03e9e90

Auch wenn die Rahmen gleich sind, so ist die Ausstattung doch erheblich schlechter gegenüber dem Force 1.0. Das ist offensichtliche Täuschung falscher Tatsachen. Aber das kennen wir ja schon.


----------



## Ketterechts (29. März 2013)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Und da wir gerade dabei sind:
> 
> Manche sind nicht in der Lage das Oberrohr bzw. die Rechnung richtig abzulesen.
> GT Force 2.0 als Force 1.0 gelabelt.
> ...



Kannst ihm ja ne PN schreiben


----------



## TigersClaw (29. März 2013)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Und da wir gerade dabei sind:
> 
> Manche sind nicht in der Lage das Oberrohr bzw. die Rechnung richtig abzulesen.
> GT Force 2.0 als Force 1.0 gelabelt.
> ...



Und wenn Du richtig gelesen hättest, hättest Du gelesen, das ich die verbauten Teile haarklein aufgelistet habe. Auf dem Rahmen steht keine Zahl. Übrigens sehr nett das Du einen 5 Jahre alten Fehler wieder hervorkramst, das spricht doch sehr für Deinen Charakter. Ein einfacher Hinweiss hätte gereicht.


----------



## Kruko (29. März 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Und wenn Du richtig gelesen hättest, hättest Du gelesen, das ich die verbauten Teile haarklein aufgelistet habe. Auf dem Rahmen steht keine Zahl. Übrigens sehr nett das Du einen 5 Jahre alten Fehler wieder hervorkramst, das spricht doch sehr für Deinen Charakter. Ein einfacher Hinweiss hätte gereicht.




Da Du ja anscheinend nicht der englischen Sprache mächtig bist, übersetzte ich Dir mal die Zeile unter dem Force-Schriftzug.

two point zero heißt wortwörtlich ZWEI Punkt NULL





Und ich wäre jetzt hier sehr vorsichtig etwas über den Charakter zu beurteilen. Dein sogenannter "Fehler" war auch eine bewusste Täuschung.

Wenn ich einen Backwoods-Rahmen kaufe und diesen dann mit einem Label "Zaskar" versehe und dann das ganze als Zaskar-Rahmen verkaufen will, so ist das für mich kein Fehler. Ich sag es jetzt mal krass. Du hättest damit eine Straftat begangen und hättest dafür rechtlich belangt werden können.

Außerdem habe ich keinen Namen genannt. Du hast Dich selber geoutet. Desweiteren habe ich ich auch kein Wort über Deine Preise genannt. Du hast damals ja deinen Preis hier genannt und ich weiß noch wieviel Du dafür bezahlt hast.


----------



## TigersClaw (29. März 2013)

Ich habe niemals einen Preis genannt, weil ich ihn niemals hier zum Kauf angeboten habe.
Der Rahmen ist bei eBay weg und dort war er genau beschrieben.

Nochmal für Dich, damit Du es kapierst: ich war der Meinung das es sich um ein 1.0 handelt. Den Schriftzug habe ich nicht gesehen und die Auktion ist geändert.

Mir offensichtliche Täuschung vorzuwerfen, könnte man als Verläumdung betrachten.

Wie gesagt, ein einfacher Hinweiss hätte genügt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (29. März 2013)

Dieser Thread dient zum Hinweisen.

Damit ist das Thema für mich durch. Wenn Du meinst noch etwas klären zu müssen, dann bitte per PN.


----------



## Lousa (29. März 2013)

Schön, dass es so Leute wie gt-heini hier im Forum gibt.

TigersClaw eher eine Enttäuschung für mich hier im GT-Bereich. Erinnere mich an einen umgelabeltes Backwoods, dass bei eBay als Zaskar angeboten wurde und nur im "Kleingedruckten" als Backwoods erkenntlich gemacht wurde (Vorgang ist auch hier im Thread zu finden).

Hätte ich von GT-Fans nicht erwartet.


----------



## TigersClaw (29. März 2013)

Wer oder was bist Du, das Du Dir ein Urteil über mich erlauben kannst? Wo haben wir persönlich kennengelernt?

Noch einmal auch für Dich zum Mitschreiben, das Backwoods war vollstängig beschrieben und es stand nicht nur im Kleingedruckten. Ausserdem liegt das 5 Jahre zurück. Ich hab danach ausschliesslich korrekt gelabelte GTs besessen, und davon bestimmt einige mehr als Du. Ich versteh überhaupt nicht was das hier soll. War das Force abgesehen von einer beschissenen Zahl falsch beschrieben? Verdammt nochmal, das war ein Irrtum. Aber nein, man wird vorsätzlicher Täuschung bezichtigt, anstatt einfach mal drauf hinzuweisen. Das was ihr macht ist Rufmord und einfach armselig.


----------



## Lousa (29. März 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wer oder was bist Du, das Du Dir ein Urteil über mich erlauben kannst? Wo haben wir persönlich kennengelernt?
> 
> Noch einmal auch für Dich zum Mitschreiben, das Backwoods war vollstängig beschrieben und es stand nicht nur im Kleingedruckten. Ausserdem liegt das 5 Jahre zurück. ...



Nö, haben uns noch nicht persönlich kennen gelernt. Aber ca. sieben/acht Jahre lesen, ist auch Information.

Auffallend ist halt, dass es bei Dir ein bemerktes "zweites" Mal vorkam. Auch wenn anscheind nicht absichtlich.

Das Thema mit dem Backwoods kannst Du hier im Thread noch nachlesen. In der Artikel-Bezeichnung stand damals nur Zaskar und eben nicht auch Backwoods... jeder GTler weiß, da darin große Unterschiede bestehen. Aber Du hast bewusst das Backwoods in der Artikel-Bezeichnung weggelassen und es "irgendwo" im Text erwähnt. Ich find das eben nicht koscher! 

Na, will hier nicht ständig off topic schreiben und der Hinweis von GT-Heini wurde gepostet. Ich will Dich auch nicht "rufmorden". Hab geschrieben, wie ich das finde... enttäuschend. Sorry, will Dich nicht beleidigen etc.


----------



## ohneworte (29. März 2013)

Ich denke das hier zu dem Thema genug gesagt worden ist.


----------



## h0rst99 (29. März 2013)

Danke


----------



## Deleted61137 (1. April 2013)

Jetstream

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GT-Jetstr...0817083103?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item2c6d959edf


Airstream

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GT-Airstream-Ladies-Bike-/281086216178?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item41720b47f2


----------



## Kruko (2. April 2013)

Mal wieder ein Zaska

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-Zaska-/360627394599?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item53f7115827

Endkappe ist für mich rund, hat also nichts mit einem Zaskar gemein.

Man könnte nun darüber diskutieren, ob das fehlende R bei der Beschreibung Absicht oder einfach nur eine Legasthenie-Schwäche war.


----------



## Briareos (3. April 2013)

Ein Schelm der Böses denkt..... da drüber bin ich aber auch stutzig geworden ;-)


----------



## Deleted 5247 (28. April 2013)

Zaskar LE mit XT Ausstattung für 350,- EUR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## colombo (28. April 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-Rennrad-D...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item20d2231e06

Verkäufer schreibt 58cm, könnte es evtl. auch 60cm sein? Ist leider auch preislich etwas zu hoch.


----------



## Kruko (28. April 2013)

colombo schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-Rennrad-D...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item20d2231e06
> 
> Verkäufer schreibt 58cm, könnte es evtl. auch 60cm sein? Ist leider auch preislich etwas zu hoch.



GT-Maß 58 cm. Macht ca. 60 - 62 cm Rahmenhöhe.


----------



## colombo (28. April 2013)

OK, danke. Mein 54er Force Rahmen war mir(1,85/6m) leider zu klein. Dann werde ich wohl weiter die Augen offen halten. Das Edge bei ebay ist dann wirklich zu groß.


----------



## cleiende (28. April 2013)

colombo schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-Rennrad-D...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item20d2231e06
> Verkäufer schreibt 58cm, könnte es evtl. auch 60cm sein? Ist leider auch preislich etwas zu hoch.


 @colombo
Ein 54er GT ist für Dich dann eher ein Kinderrad. Wegen der Größe würde ich den VK mal genau fragen was die Masse M-M sind. Ich kommen z.B. mit meinen mittlerweile nur noch 179cm mit 56er GTs (= 55,5 M-M) sehr gut klar.
Wenn das Alles stimmt und die Campa 1A flutscht ist der Preis eigentlich okay. Mein Rocky Turbo hat mich in Summe incl. notwendiger Teile knapp weniger gekostet. Ob er allerdings mehr bekommt, das denke ich nicht.
Die Ebay-Kleinanzeigen und Kalaydo sind übrigens auch eine gute Quelle, allerdings ist der Suchaufwand recht hoch und Versenden ist eher die Ausnahme.


----------



## tofu1000 (28. April 2013)

Falls eine(r) von euch n Auge drauf geworfen hat - ich könnte den Bock zur Not abholen und einlagern/verschicken/zum Treffen mitbringen...
Mir fehlt momentan leider das entsprechende Kleingeld.


----------



## Deleted61137 (8. Mai 2013)

Zaskar LE in Teamlackierung

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-Zaskar-LE...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item35c7514c9c


----------



## tofu1000 (8. Mai 2013)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Zaskar LE in Teamlackierung
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-Zaskar-LE...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item35c7514c9c



 Zum Glück ist der Stall voll und das Konto leer!


----------



## GT-Alu-Freak (9. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

hat einer von euch eine Idee, was man für einen Zaskar Re-Issue neu und OVP bezahlen kann? Was ist noch ein fairer Preis?
Irgendwie ist der Reiz doch da, mal was modernes zu fahren.

MfG Thomas


----------



## Rodeodave (11. Mai 2013)

Im RetroBike Forum (UK) gibts grad einen GT STS 1000DS Rahmen in 18" mit einigen Ersatzteilen und Dämpfern zu kaufen. Meiner Anfrage zufolge ist Versand nach Ö oder D kein Problem, paypal ging auch.

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=255271


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (18. Mai 2013)

Kein Zaskar...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-ZASKAR-RA...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item1e7ad884e0


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Mai 2013)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Kein Zaskar...
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-ZASKAR-RA...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item1e7ad884e0



Und ob das Schaltauge dabei ist, fragt man vorher wohl besser auch.


----------



## Deleted61137 (18. Mai 2013)

Besser wäre es. Naja aber immerhin alles *SUPER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## colombo (26. Mai 2013)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Kein Zaskar...
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-ZASKAR-RA...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item1e7ad884e0



Was für nen Preis . Da label ich meinen Backwoods glatt um.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (27. Mai 2013)

die Decals sind verrutscht und der Rahmen ist oberflächlich gebürstet/ geschliffen und nicht richtig poliert

sobald der Käufer merkt, daß er kein Zaskar erworben hat, gibt eh Ärger. Und bei der Summe ist schnell ein Anwalt eingeschaltet


----------



## Deleted 30552 (28. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahbari (28. Mai 2013)

Selbst die Decals sind keine originalgetreuen Repros.


----------



## Cad2 (3. Juni 2013)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...uf-der-welt-xtr/122477945-217-6396?ref=search

GOLD ZASKAR. Preis evtl ein wenig hoch


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Juni 2013)

Nichtmal entstaubt hat der Verkäufer das Bike. Der Preis ist einfach völlig unrealistisch.


----------



## whitesheep (3. Juni 2013)

seh ich schlecht oder ist da kurz vorm schaltwerk auf der kettenstrebe ein, nennen wirs mal, lackkratzer?

lg
sheep


----------



## Rahbari (4. Juni 2013)

Zwei interessante Rahmen derzeit in den eBay Kleinanzeigen:

1. 96er GT Timberline unvollständig für 25 Euro in TeamScream. 

2. 98er GT Lightning (Taiwan-Titan, matt) in 20 Zoll mit angebratener Scheibenbremsaufnahme. Mit 620 aber etwas zu teuer.


----------



## colombo (4. Juni 2013)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Zwei interessante Rahmen derzeit in den eBay Kleinanzeigen:
> 
> 1. 96er GT Timberline unvollständig für 25 Euro in TeamScream.
> 
> 2. 98er GT Lightning (Taiwan-Titan, matt) in 20 Zoll mit angebratener Scheibenbremsaufnahme. Mit 620 aber etwas zu teuer.



Besonders weil da wohl auch die Cantibolzenaufnahme abgeflext wurden, konnte man nicht die Bolzen einfach abschrauben?


----------



## Grusel (7. Juni 2013)

Teqeusta Blau, gescheite Rahmengrösse, nix fuer Zwerge 

http://www.tori.fi/uusimaa/GT_Tequesta_maastopyora___24_____pienta_laittoa_6473645.htm?ca=18&w=1  im finnischen Bikemarkt....Abwicklung kann ich helfen....


----------



## Raule83 (12. Juni 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Mountainbike...Radsport_Fahrrad_Anhänger&hash=item2ec886b494

ist das jmd ausm Forum? 900 SK mit ner zweiten Crossmax HR Felge =(


----------



## holgersen (27. Juni 2013)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Kein Zaskar...
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-ZASKAR-RA...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item1e7ad884e0



Woran seht Ihr das? Mich würde höchstes der konvexe Abschluss des Oberrohrs stutzig machen, mein 96'er Zassi ist da gerade.


Danke für Aufklärung :=)


----------



## Kruko (27. Juni 2013)

holgersen schrieb:


> Woran seht Ihr das? Mich würde höchstes der konvexe Abschluss des Oberrohrs stutzig machen, mein 96'er Zassi ist da gerade.
> 
> 
> Danke für Aufklärung :=)



Dann hast du ja den auffälligsten Unterschied schon erkannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roonster (3. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## Kruko (3. Juli 2013)

Roonster schrieb:


> Tja, 2" Zoll machen leider den Unterschied. Der 96er Rahmen für mein zweites Zassi ist leider zu groß für mich und erst recht für meine Frau. Daher steht der nun in der Bucht.
> Ich hab den FSA "The Pig" Steuersatz mit dazu gepackt, der kam heute per Post (Rechnung ist dabei) und war fürs Zassi gedacht.
> 
> Hier der Link:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151075703401



Und was ist daran bitte die "limeted Edition"?? Die Decals sagen nur etwas von Zaskar, nicht Zaskar LE. Wobei LE bei dem Model nur eine Ausstattungsvaiante war.


----------



## Roonster (3. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## Tucana (4. Juli 2013)

Die LEs unterscheiden sich von den herkömmlichen Zaskars. 1997 hatten sie zB CNC gefärste Ausfallenden ..


----------



## GT-Sassy (4. Juli 2013)

Ich find ja Eigenwerbung gehört hier garnicht hin, sorry.
Meiner Meinung nach stell das Rad/den Rahmen in der Verkaufsthread oder bei Ebay rein und gut.


----------



## Roonster (4. Juli 2013)

Ach so, wusste nicht, dass man im GT Unterforum im Auktionswarnungs Bereich keine eigenen Links angeben darf/kann/soll. Dann halt nicht.


----------



## Kruko (4. Juli 2013)

Tucana schrieb:


> Die LEs unterscheiden sich von den herkömmlichen Zaskars. 1997 hatten sie zB CNC gefärste Ausfallenden ..



Stimmt, aber erst ab 1997. Vorher gab es zwischen den Rahmen keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Roonster (4. Juli 2013)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber erst ab 1997. Vorher gab es zwischen den Rahmen keinen Unterschied.



Danke für den Hinweis! Der Rahmen ist vor 10min. verkauft worden. Für den Käufer spielte es keine Rolle ob LE oder nicht aber es beruhigt mein Gewissen. Wieder was gelernt!


----------



## Kruko (8. Juli 2013)

Gebrüder Grimms Märchenstunde 

Hier wird mal wieder die Wörter Zaskar und handgeschweißt als Verkaufsargument mit benutzt.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-Avalanche...adsport_Fahrrad_AnhÃ¤nger&hash=item3a82b5621f

Über 1100 Euro für ein Avalanche-Komplettrad finde ich ein wenig übertrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (8. Juli 2013)

Anhand der Schreibweise würde ich sagen der Verkäufer ist ein älterer Herr, der wahrscheinlich einfach keine Ahnung hat. Der Preis ist allerdings viel zu hoch.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (13. Juli 2013)

Reifen fürs GT Tachyon > Größe 700D

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...sover-bereifung/130237975-217-3403?ref=search


----------



## skirmish (8. August 2013)

Hi,

könnt Ihr mir helfen?
Ich möchte mein Geld nicht in den Sand setzen.
Ist das ein Zaskar?

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/mtb-gt-zaskar-lee-/134633644-273-6230?ref=search


----------



## Rahbari (8. August 2013)

skirmish schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> könnt Ihr mir helfen?
> Ich möchte mein Geld nicht in den Sand setzen.
> ...



Das Ende des Oberrohrs ist gekrümmt - also kein Zaskar. Lass Dir mal die Seriennummer geben und poste die hier.


----------



## GT-Alu-Freak (8. August 2013)

Hi, decals nicht original und Oberrohr scheint hinter der Sattelstütze rund zu sein. Spricht eher für Avalanche. Zaskar hat ein gerade abgesägtes mit flacher Platte. Notfalls nach der eingeschlagenen 6061 suchen. Gruß Thomas


----------



## skirmish (8. August 2013)

Besten Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skirmish (8. August 2013)

Hi,

könnt Ihr mir noch mal helfen. 

http://m.kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/s-an...men-baujahr-1996-18-hardtail-rahmen/132632548

Besten Dank


----------



## Rahbari (8. August 2013)

skirmish schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> könnt Ihr mir noch mal helfen.
> 
> ...



Original Zaskar. Flache Backplate, Seriennummer ohne Buchstaben mit Herstellungsdatum. 

Aber leider gepulvert. Das Teil wieder in Originalzustand zu versetzten, ist zeit- und kostenaufwändig. In dem Zustand nur einen Hunni wert.

Auf Retrobike.co.uk gibt es regelmäßig Zaskars für (zu) wenig Geld.


----------



## Kruko (8. August 2013)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Aber leider gepulvert.


 es muss den 96'er Zaskar in dem gelb gegeben haben. Mittlerweile sind schon zu viele davon hier aufgetaucht.

Ansonsten ist schon alles gesagt.


----------



## Rahbari (8. August 2013)

gt-heini schrieb:


> es muss den 96'er Zaskar in dem gelb gegeben haben. Mittlerweile sind schon zu viele davon hier aufgetaucht.



Es stimmt, dass man ab und zu mal ein gelbes Zaskar (oder Avalanche) sieht. Habe ich aber nur mit allen möglichen Decals gesehen. Ich denke daher, dass es keine auch nur semi-offizielle Farbe war. Warum sollte man ein Zaskar auch pulvern? Kostet nur Gewicht und macht es anfällig für Alu-"Korrosion". Ein Zaskar hat Ball-burnished zu sein oder eben elox.


----------



## skirmish (8. August 2013)

Kann man den gepulverten Rahmen wieder eloxieren?
Und was ist mit den Macken?


----------



## cleiende (9. August 2013)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Es stimmt, dass man ab und zu mal ein gelbes Zaskar (oder Avalanche) sieht. Habe ich aber nur mit allen möglichen Decals gesehen. Ich denke daher, dass es keine auch nur semi-offizielle Farbe war. Warum sollte man ein Zaskar auch pulvern? Kostet nur Gewicht und macht es anfällig für Alu-"Korrosion". Ein Zaskar hat Ball-burnished zu sein oder eben elox.



Mango
Pulver
ab Werk


----------



## Rahbari (9. August 2013)

Interessant. Aber das ist ja schon ein 99er. In dem Jahr Jahr gab es auch Zaskar und Xizang in der weißen Teamlackierung.


----------



## mountymaus (9. August 2013)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Interessant. Aber das ist ja schon ein 99er. In dem Jahr Jahr gab es auch Zaskar und Xizang in der weißen Teamlackierung.



Stimmt...


----------



## Kruko (9. August 2013)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Interessant. Aber das ist ja schon ein 99er. In dem Jahr Jahr gab es auch Zaskar und Xizang in der weißen Teamlackierung.



Ist 99, aber wir hatten das Thema 96'er Zaskar in gelb schon.

Siehe auch hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8438280#post8438280

oder

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7154880#post7154880

Viel Spaß beim lesen.


----------



## moped-tobias (9. August 2013)

Nabend!

Wie steht´s denn um dieses Bike? Echtes Zassi?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-Zaskar-LE-Der-Klassiker-/130961244944?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrrad_Anh%C3%A4nger&hash=item1e7de60310#shId


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 112231 (14. August 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-Karakoram...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item27d6585d2d

wann gabs denn gelbe Karakorams?


----------



## Deleted61137 (26. August 2013)

Anhänger

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...hr-gut-erhalten/126752623-217-7944?ref=search


Schaltauge

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...zu-bekommen-neu!/93461806-217-4545?ref=search


----------



## Deleted61137 (30. August 2013)

Lightning in 20" 


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/gt-lightn...ces_Women_s_Fragrances_PP&hash=item4d108216bb


----------



## tofu1000 (19. September 2013)

Zaskar LE in 16" für nen verdammt schmalen Taler:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/400572196020?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## tomasius (19. September 2013)

Stimmt! Aber auf dem zweiten Bild (GT Sticker) scheint der Rahmen eine kleine Beule zu haben.

Tom


----------



## cyclery.de (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich denke, dass es den einen oder anderen interessieren kÃ¶nnte: GT Zaskar Carbon 100 Team fÃ¼r 2.5k â¬ (UVP 7.0k â¬)
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/242797-gt-zaskar-carbon-100-team-cross-country-bike-uvp-6999

GrÃ¶Ãe M wÃ¤re auch noch da...


----------



## Cad2 (6. Oktober 2013)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/titan-mtb-gt-nachbau/147896982-217-4529?ref=search

bissle teuer und hässlich


----------



## bvarnfullagts (17. Oktober 2013)

Psyclone......http://www.ebay.com/itm/GT-Psyclone...449?pt=US_Bicycles_Frames&hash=item46147ed659


----------



## tofu1000 (11. November 2013)

Vorsicht! Seltener "Prototyp".

http://www.ebay.de/itm/dounhill-fah...Radsport_Fahrrad_Anhänger&hash=item2ecbb16f57


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (11. November 2013)

Sooooo geil, was hab ich gelacht......

"Isch verkauf disch krass konkret ein dounhill".......GÖTTLICH!!!!

Waren wohl wieder Hartz IV Tage bei Ebay?? Bei 950  Startpreis kostet das doch saftige Gebühren??!!!

Ich muss hier leider aufhören, isch muss misch ein Dud gekauf

VG
peru



tofu1000 schrieb:


> Vorsicht! Seltener "Prototyp".
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/dounhill-fah...Radsport_Fahrrad_Anhänger&hash=item2ecbb16f57


----------



## cleiende (11. November 2013)

Tja, so ist die Realität. Ich saß heute mit meiner Frau im Wartebereich der Uniklinik Gießen. Uns gegenüber löste eine zumindest materiell nicht ärmlich erscheinende Familie mit ca 16-18 jähriger Tochter das Kreuzworträtsel aus der BILD (nicht aus FAZ, SZ etc.!).

"Stamm in Nordafrika" -> Familienkonsens: "Perser"

Nach uns die Sintflut, Google und Wikipedia! Da wird uns noch Einiges erwarten.


----------



## tofu1000 (12. November 2013)

peru73 schrieb:


> ...
> Bei 950  Startpreis kostet das doch saftige Gebühren??!!!
> ...



Es bleibt zu hoffen, dass er aus dieser Erfahrung lernt. 



cleiende schrieb:


> ...
> "Stamm in Nordafrika" -> Familienkonsens: "Perser"
> ...



Und du hast nicht umgehend deinen Kaffee auf den sterilen Krankenhausfußboden geprustet?
Aber wenigstens haben sie versucht, ein Kreuzworträtsel zu lösen.  Auch wenn es vielleicht aufgrund des ausbleibenden Erfolgserlebnisses das letzte war. Wie wichtig Bildung ist, zeigt ja unsere Bildungspolitik. "Es  gibt nur eins, was auf Dauer teurer ist als Bildung, keine Bildung."  (Max Planck) Verzeiht meinen Ausrutscher, wir sind ja hier nicht im  Politikforum...

Damit es nicht ganz off topic ist: ZRX, Riesenrave, Cable Crosser


----------



## Kruko (15. November 2013)

Mal wieder kein Zaskar

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-Zaskar-gr...Radsport_Fahrrad_Anhänger&hash=item20db27dfa5

Für mich ist die Kappe rund.


----------



## Deleted61137 (30. November 2013)

Xizang 20" in UK

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GT-Xizang...ces_Women_s_Fragrances_PP&hash=item46168fab42


----------



## Kruko (30. November 2013)

Da war wohl jemand der erziehlte Preis zu klein.

letzte Auktion: http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-Zaskar-Ku...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Und da ist er wieder:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-Zaskar-Ku...Radsport_Fahrrad_Anhänger&hash=item4d15ab158b

Diese Dinger haben immer einen sehr faden Beigeschmack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (30. November 2013)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Da war wohl jemand der erziehlte Preis zu klein.
> 
> letzte Auktion: http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-Zaskar-Ku...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> ...



Es geht in der Bucht immer weniger ehrlich zu .

Entweder wird selbst ersteigert oder gepuscht oder aber unter der Hand vorher verkauft .

Allerdings muss ich aus leidvoller Erfahrung auch sagen , dass immer öfter ersteigert , aber nicht bezahlt wird - ne schlechte Bewertung kann man ja nicht geben , wenn man seine Gebühren wiederhaben will


----------



## Kruko (6. Dezember 2013)

Und mal wieder kein Zaskar

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...neuen-liebhaber/163706053-217-9178?ref=search


----------



## Kruko (16. Dezember 2013)

Soviel zu dem Thema "Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil"

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/gt-zaskar-mountainbike/166150790-217-1389?ref=search

Ich erkenne auf dem miesen Fotos den Namen Tempest.


----------



## colombo (17. Dezember 2013)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Soviel zu dem Thema "Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil"
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/gt-zaskar-mountainbike/166150790-217-1389?ref=search
> 
> Ich erkenne auf dem miesen Fotos den Namen Tempest.



...Outpost....


----------



## MUD´doc (18. Dezember 2013)

Outpost = Bestes GT ever! 
Ist aber eine echt schöne Farbe


----------



## Ketterechts (22. Dezember 2013)

Keine echte Warnung , aber evtl. interessant für die etwas grösseren GT Rennradler 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-Edge-Tita...Radsport_Fahrrad_Anhänger&hash=item43c3817b2e


----------



## Kruko (29. Dezember 2013)

Neueste Variante für eine Verkaufserlössteigerung 

GT Zaskar LE Replika 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Gt-Bikes-Zas...Radsport_Fahrrad_Anhänger&hash=item2a35bb3be6

Das Arrowhead liest man erst viel weiter unten.


----------



## tofu1000 (29. Dezember 2013)

Tja, früher las man an den Toilettentüren immer "wer das liest ist doof". Nun inzwischen trifft doch "wer (bis zum Ende) lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil" eher zu...


----------



## Kruko (4. Januar 2014)

So, mal umgekehrt.

Falls jemand noch ein Psyclone sucht.....

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...e,-hardtail,-mtb/169906126-217-345?ref=search

Für den Preis ein Schnapper. Sicherlich wird man noch handeln können.


----------



## Kruko (23. Januar 2014)

Mal wieder kein Zaskar

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Gt-Zaskar-/1...Radsport_Fahrrad_Anhänger&hash=item25889a3483


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loewe79 (1. Februar 2014)

Gt Karakoram in scheinbar schöne zustand in München für 85€

http://www.dhd24.com/azl/index.php?anz_id=65198657


----------



## Deleted61137 (13. März 2014)

Kein Zaskar gibt es hier.... 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rahmen-GT-Zaskar-/291101285240?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


----------



## moped-tobias (14. März 2014)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Kein Zaskar gibt es hier....
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rahmen-GT-Zaskar-/291101285240?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276



wobei das ja wohl auch nicht richtig ist...

*Frage*: Das ist zu 100% kein Zaskar!! Kann jeder ganz einfach an dem Ende vom Oberrohr erkennen (Das Abschlussblech). Hier ist es gebogen, beim Zaskar war es immer Flach am Ende! Das nur zur Info!
*Antwort*: Es handelt sich nicht um einen Zaskar. Danke für die Hinweise.

denn...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-zaskar-ra...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item43c703109e

oder?


----------



## tofu1000 (14. März 2014)

moped-tobias schrieb:


> wobei das ja wohl auch nicht richtig ist...
> 
> *Frage*: Das ist zu 100% kein Zaskar!! Kann jeder ganz einfach an dem Ende vom Oberrohr erkennen (Das Abschlussblech). Hier ist es gebogen, beim Zaskar war es immer Flach am Ende! Das nur zur Info!
> *Antwort*: Es handelt sich nicht um einen Zaskar. Danke für die Hinweise.
> ...


 
Für den Zeitraum, in welchem dieses Design vertrieben wurde (1996 - 1999), ist das schon richtig. Bei dir von dem gezeigten Rahmen handelt es sich um ein Modell von 2001, da wurde kein Wert mehr auf das bisherige (fast-)Alleinstellungsmerkmal des geraden Abschlussblechs gelegt.


----------



## moped-tobias (14. März 2014)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Für den Zeitraum, in welchem dieses Design vertrieben wurde (1996 - 1999), ist das schon richtig. Bei dir von dem gezeigten Rahmen handelt es sich um ein Modell von 2001, da wurde kein Wert mehr auf das bisherige (fast-)Alleinstellungsmerkmal des geraden Abschlussblechs gelegt.



ahh, danke für die info!


----------



## ceo (1. April 2014)

das ist doch gar kein zaskar.


----------



## tofu1000 (2. April 2014)

ceo schrieb:


> das ist doch gar kein zaskar.



Aber das ist dafür mal sowas von "Spezialanfertigung"...


----------



## Manni1599 (2. April 2014)

.....und für den Preis ein echter Schnapper!!


----------



## cleiende (2. April 2014)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> .....und für den Preis ein echter Schnapper!!



Da bleibt noch etwas Geld für eine Buchstabensuppe und einen Duden übrig. Toll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (2. April 2014)

cleiende schrieb:


> Da bleibt noch etwas Geld für eine Buchstabensuppe und einen Duden übrig. Toll!



 Abendfüllendes Programm!


----------



## bvarnfullagts (13. April 2014)

http://greenville.craigslist.org/bik/4407103793.html GT Edge Fillet brazed steel road bike.
Sharing this because I already have a few of them.


----------



## tomasius (14. April 2014)

@bvarnfullagts 

Lovely one! 

Tom


----------



## bvarnfullagts (23. April 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gt-Edge-Roa...346?pt=US_Bicycles_Frames&hash=item3ce0365ec2


----------



## Deleted61137 (27. April 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-VINTAG...760?pt=US_Bicycles_Frames&hash=item417fcb9588


----------



## bvarnfullagts (28. April 2014)

88 vintage.....that's actually an early GT ladies frame.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (2. Mai 2014)

Mal wieder kein Zaskar

http://www.ebay.de/itm/KULT-GT-Zask...Radsport_Fahrrad_Anhänger&hash=item2ed17a1e71


----------



## Loewe79 (4. Mai 2014)

Psyclone in Saarland:

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...e,-mtb,-hardtail/203041474-217-345?ref=search


----------



## Deleted61137 (8. Mai 2014)

Nicht eBay und auch kein Zaskar aber ein GT LTS DH in M aus UK für 75GBP (um die 90€) + Versand.

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=295488


----------



## skirmish (9. Mai 2014)

was haben wir denn hier feines?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/201087575257


----------



## skirmish (12. Mai 2014)

noch eins

http://www.ebay.de/itm/201088593741


----------



## Kruko (13. Mai 2014)

skirmish schrieb:


> noch eins
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/201088593741


Schau mal mein Posting 918 weiter oben an.


----------



## skirmish (14. Mai 2014)

ahh.. ok..
ich feil die Kerbe aus meinem Henrystutzen wieder raus
;-)


gt-heini schrieb:


> Schau mal mein Posting 918 weiter oben an.


----------



## Gru (17. Mai 2014)

http://www.tori.fi/uusimaa/Good_condition_26__mountain_bike_12008305.htm?ca=18&w=3

Schönes gruenes Tempest aus Finland, kann bei Abwicklung helfen und Radl im Juli mit nach D bringen


----------



## ceo (25. Mai 2014)

und wieder kein echtes zaskar


----------



## ceo (27. Mai 2014)

kein zaskar, weder echt noch schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (29. Mai 2014)

Sucht jemand ein Zaskar in 18 Zoll??

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Zaskar-GT-Mo...Radsport_Fahrrad_Anhänger&hash=item2ed26461f7

Ich find ihn nicht teuer.


----------



## cleiende (29. Mai 2014)

Na da hat sich der Käufer gefreut


----------



## bvarnfullagts (30. Mai 2014)

Real black ano or just a repaint?


----------



## Grimble (27. Juni 2014)

89er Karakoram
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...ke-gt-karakoram/218257897-217-1162?ref=search


----------



## Grimble (1. Juli 2014)

Tachyon in B
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...menhoehe-57-cm-/219414418-217-3412?ref=search


----------



## bvarnfullagts (1. Juli 2014)

Grimble schrieb:


> Tachyon in B
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...menhoehe-57-cm-/219414418-217-3412?ref=search




Definitely not a 57cm.  He measured c-t.  This is a 20" frame so it's 51cm c-c.


----------



## Grimble (1. Juli 2014)

This ignoramus!  This bike has some interesting features! Especially the adjustable brake cable on the top tube.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (2. Juli 2014)

Measurement not GT-style, but center to top of the seat tube....by then its 57 cm!



bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> Definitely not a 57cm.  He measured c-t.  This is a 20" frame so it's 51cm c-c.


----------



## Gru (2. Juli 2014)

I-drive  evtl als Teileträger? steht 20min von hier... http://www.tori.fi/uusimaa/GT_i_drive_12769542.htm?ca=18&w=3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loewe79 (8. August 2014)

Schönes GT Backwood aus der 80er:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/mtb-sammlers...Radsport_Fahrrad_Anhänger&hash=item2a4145ae75


----------



## Ketterechts (10. September 2014)

Keine Warnung , aber vielleicht schafft es jemand dieses Richter für 20€ zu schnappen 

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...ke-fuer-bastler/238834752-217-4514?ref=search


----------



## cleiende (10. September 2014)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Keine Warnung , aber vielleicht schafft es jemand dieses Richter für 20€ zu schnappen
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...ke-fuer-bastler/238834752-217-4514?ref=search



könnte ich gegen Aufwandsentschädigung abholen....


----------



## Raze (5. Oktober 2014)

Kein XIZANG sondern eine bleischwere Gurke.

Vor Jahren hatte ich so einen Rahmen vom Professor gekauft, der die Dinger unters Volk gebracht hat. Da hat nichts gepasst, der Hinterbau war schief, der Steuersatzsitz zu groß und das Sitzrohr war an den Sattelstreben durchs Schweißen verzogen, so dass die Sattelstütze nur  7cm eingeschoben werden konnte.


----------



## ceo (13. Oktober 2014)

noch ein fake-zaskar


----------



## Leuchtentrager (16. Oktober 2014)

Meins ist aber teuer: http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...er-retro-single/249834991-217-4142?ref=search


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (16. Oktober 2014)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Meins ist aber teuer: http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...er-retro-single/249834991-217-4142?ref=search



Schon wieder so eine Fake-Schleuder. Und das auch noch aus meiner Heimatstadt.  Vielleicht mach ich mir den Spaß und fahr da am Wochenende mal vorbei....


----------



## Leuchtentrager (16. Oktober 2014)

Vielleicht sollte ich meiner Freundin anstatt eines Zaskar einfach ein paar Zaskar-Decals für ihr Pantera schenken.


----------



## cleiende (16. Oktober 2014)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Meins ist aber teuer: http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...er-retro-single/249834991-217-4142?ref=search



Tja, wenn der Verkäufer an den Richtigen gerät rappelts im Karton. Falsche Beschreibung, kein Haftungsausschluß etc. pp.
Und der ersehnte Preis ist, mit aller Vorsicht, optimistisch. Aber gut, jeden Tag steht ein Dummer auf.


----------



## tofu1000 (20. Oktober 2014)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Meins ist aber teuer: http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...er-retro-single/249834991-217-4142?ref=search



Jetzt übrigens auch in der Bucht: 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/MTB-GT-ZASKA...B-/261627792130?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:DE:1123

Die Nummern in den Ausfallenden sind übrigens aufgrund des Glasperlenstrahlens nicht mehr ersichtlich...  *hüstel* *hust!* Habt ihr nicht auch noch ne Frage an den Verkäufer?  Ich möchte ja grundsätzlich niemandem Beschei§§erei (<<Wortspiel!) unterstellen, allerdings stinkt es schon.


----------



## Kruko (31. Oktober 2014)

Schönes STS, aber wohl mit Riss in der Tretlagermuffe. Also VORSICHT!!

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...sts-lts-zaskar-/254744608-217-4267?ref=search


----------



## Leuchtentrager (3. November 2014)

@gt-heini - Wo sieht man den?


----------



## tofu1000 (3. November 2014)

Ich vermute obere, rechte Ecke. Etwa in einer Linie mit der neun der Seriennummer.  Werd ihn mir diese Woche vielleicht mal anschauen gehen.


----------



## Kruko (4. November 2014)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> @gt-heini - Wo sieht man den?


Rechte Ecke ist schon sehr gut. Ich vermute den Riss aber parallel zur Seriennummer Richtung Tretlager. Mach das Bild mal über die Zoom-Funktion oder über en Tablet groß. Dann sieht man es.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (4. November 2014)

Ich finde ihn immer noch nicht.


----------



## Kruko (4. November 2014)

Die Stelle ist auch etwas tiefer. Ich hatte einen sts, der an der selben Stelle gerissen war.

So jetzt mal mit Bild






Wie gesagt, ich vermute es. Vor dem Kauf würde ich mir richtig gute Fotos zu kommen lassen.


Sent from my handy.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (4. November 2014)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Die Stelle ist auch etwas tiefer. Ich hatte einen sts, der an der selben Stelle gerissen war.
> 
> So jetzt mal mit Bild
> 
> ...



Ja, auch dort könnte es "passen". Ich hoffe einfach mal nicht. Schau ihn mir Donnerstag mal an, der Verkäufer wohnt quasi ums Eck. Weiß aber noch nicht ob ich ggf. kaufe, also falls jemand interessiert ist >> PN.


----------



## tofu1000 (6. November 2014)

Die Sache mit dem Riss hat sich leider bewahrheitet. Wäre auch zu schön gewesen. Aber der Besitzer war sehr nett, nun leider, ähnlich wie ich, etwas desillusioniert. Aber er hängt ihn sich nun vielleicht an die Wand. Doch als Wandschmuck war er mir trotzdessen zu teuer. Schade.


----------



## Kruko (6. November 2014)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Die Sache mit dem Riss hat sich leider bewahrheitet. Wäre auch zu schön gewesen. Aber der Besitzer war sehr nett, nun leider, ähnlich wie ich, etwas desillusioniert. Aber er hängt ihn sich nun vielleicht an die Wand. Doch als Wandschmuck war er mir trotzdessen zu teuer. Schade.




War es die Stelle, die ich vermutet habe??


----------



## tofu1000 (6. November 2014)

gt-heini schrieb:


> War es die Stelle, die ich vermutet habe??


Ja, du Adlerauge!


----------



## Kruko (14. November 2014)

Rahmen hat keine Risse....

http://www.ebay.de/itm/321584673495?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true

Das Etwas an der Kettenstrebe soll dann wol ein Belüftungsloch sein...


----------



## Splatter666 (14. November 2014)

Is ja auch kein Riss, is´n Loch...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (14. November 2014)

...auf den Bildern sieht man es zwar, aber die Kettenstrebe in diesem Zustand im Text unerwähnt zu lassen und einfach eine nicht durchgeführte Reparatur anzusprechen ist schon echt dreist....

Blacklist würd ich mal sagen...

Dass die GT Kettenstreben aber auch immer gleich durchgefräst sein müssen...........................von dem BISSEL chainsuck....pfffffffff.....Taiwan-Ware...

VG

peru


----------



## mountymaus (15. November 2014)

peru73 schrieb:


> Dass die GT Kettenstreben aber auch immer gleich durchgefräst sein müssen...........................von dem BISSEL chainsuck....pfffffffff.....Taiwan-Ware...
> 
> VG
> 
> peru





Tja, leider nichts mit Taiwan... 
Da sind die Tischtennisschläger drauf...


----------



## tofu1000 (19. November 2014)

Hier.... Der Pulli passt doch eh keinem von euch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (19. November 2014)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Hier.... Der Pulli passt doch eh keinem von euch!!!


Dann wünsche ich mal viel Erfolg...

Mal etwas zum Schmunzeln

http://www.ebay.de/itm/SELTEN-GT-Te...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item25998af5fd

Handmade in USA


----------



## cleiende (19. November 2014)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Hier.... Der Pulli passt doch eh keinem von euch!!!



Nicht mehr.....und irgendwann geht es Dir auch so.


----------



## tofu1000 (20. November 2014)

cleiende schrieb:


> Nicht mehr.....und irgendwann geht es Dir auch so.



Na dann hoffe ich mal, das ich die Zeit bis dahin noch ausnutzen kann...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. November 2014)

......für alle, die den Pulli jetzt nicht mehr ersteigern, ausnahmsweise hier ein Link zum BM:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/393652-*gt-pullover*
@Christoph und Jörg: gibt's auch in *L*  Von dem Verkäufer hab ich auch mein Sensor Carbon. Ist ein netter Kerl und getragen sehen die Hoodies besser aus als auf den Bildern...

VG
peru


----------



## tofu1000 (14. Dezember 2014)

Ein gut gerittenes Richter 8.0 in 18" und ein recht selten zu findendes zweifach geschraubtes Schaltauge für Stahlrahmen wie bspw. das Richter.


----------



## MUD´doc (23. Dezember 2014)

Ebay, Kleinanzeigen:
Alterra-Herrenrad ;]
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/alterra-herrenrad/268277990-217-2164?ref=search


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (23. Dezember 2014)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Ebay, Kleinanzeigen:
> Alterra-Herrenrad ;]
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/alterra-herrenrad/268277990-217-2164?ref=search




Na dann mal los.


----------



## MUD´doc (23. Dezember 2014)

Nee, geht nix über mein OUTPOST 
Das einzige MTB, was noch ins Haus komme würde, wäre ein Xizang - wie Tomasius sein Teil, damals in Bad Karlshafen.


----------



## tofu1000 (23. Dezember 2014)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Ebay, Kleinanzeigen:
> Alterra-Herrenrad ;]
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/alterra-herrenrad/268277990-217-2164?ref=search


Sollte ein '95 Backwoods in 16Zoll sein, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Bei 18Zoll wäre es vielleicht verführerisch gewesen, dann hätte ich den Bastard wieder auferstehen lassen....


----------



## Kruko (7. Januar 2015)

Mal wieder kein Zaskar.


----------



## MUD´doc (17. Februar 2015)

Ebay-Kleinanzeigen: GT Outpost 26" RH XS


----------



## Leuchtentrager (10. März 2015)

Ein GT Corrado 1993 (True Temper GTX, nur 40g schwerer als der GTX Ultra III Bravado LE) wohl in 20", mit für Corrado-Verhältnisse gut erhaltenen Decals. Die Räder schocken natürlich und sind beim Katalogaufbau eine Herausforderung: Hinten: XT M737, vorn: STX, Felgen: Mavic 230, dafür Reifen: Panaracer Smoke/Dart. Ansonsten sind nur noch der Vorbau und der Sattel nicht Original. Die Bremsen kann man nicht erkennen, müssten DX sein.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-Corrado-d...Radsport_Fahrrad_Anhänger&hash=item3f488e66bf


----------



## Leuchtentrager (12. März 2015)

Und ein Karakoram, 16", Baujahr 1995 mit Groove Tube. Wohl das schönste Karakoram, was gebaut wurde, in recht gutem Zustand.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/TOP-Fahrrad-...Radsport_Fahrrad_Anhänger&hash=item46366b1fea


----------



## tofu1000 (11. April 2015)

Gemufftes 28" Zaskar aus Stahl ohne triple triangle, aber mit Campa-Ausfallern! tadddaaa!!!


----------



## Deleted61137 (24. Mai 2015)

Ein GT Ruckus das als Zaskar angeboten wird.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-ZASKAR-TWO-POINT-ZERO-GRAVITY-/151686521843?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


----------



## Kruko (17. August 2015)

Was ist da wohl verkehrt..

http://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/gt-zaskar-aus-den-90er-jahren/351961662-217-3418

Ich würde es nicht kaufen.

Hier steht es zumindest im Anzeigetext. Aber wieso man dann Zaskar-Decals verwenden muss, bleibt mir ein Rätsel.

http://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-...-face,-xt,-custom-made-!!!/351631084-217-1990


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (29. September 2015)

GT Timberline für´n Appel´n´Ei:
http://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/fahrrad-/368391082-217-4413


----------



## Ketterechts (2. Oktober 2015)

Keine Wahrnung , aber vielleicht sucht jemand nen Trunion Mount Dämpfer für sein LTS 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/RockShox-Dampfer-/272002224950?hash=item3f54989336


----------



## Zaskar1998 (15. Oktober 2015)

Zaskar , ja oder nein ?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/272014292635?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## ceo (15. Oktober 2015)

nein.


----------



## Kruko (15. Oktober 2015)

Schönes Avalanche, aber kein Zaskar. 

Einfachstes Unterscheidungsmerkmal ist der Oberrohrabschluss. 

Ava = rund bzw. gebogen

Zassi = gerade



Sent from my handy.....


----------



## ceo (15. Oktober 2015)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ava = rund bzw. gebogen
> Zassi = gerade



klar. hab's den ebay-anbieter mal über ebay darauf hingewiesen. malsehen ob/wie er reagiert.


----------



## Kruko (15. Oktober 2015)

ceo schrieb:


> klar. hab's den ebay-anbieter mal über ebay darauf hingewiesen. malsehen ob/wie er reagiert.



Wahrscheinlich gar nicht. Ist ja auch der Grund, warum ich falsch gelabelte GTs immer etwas "absurd" finde. War erst vor kurzem Thema drüben bei den Klassikern. Da macht einer aus einem "billig"-Aluminium-GT mal schnell ein Zaskar und viele finden das ganze auch noch gut. Wenn dann sowas zum Verkauf kommt, dann ist das Geschrei erst mal groß. 


Sent from my handy.....


----------



## Leuchtentrager (25. Oktober 2015)

Positive Warnung:

Ist das hier ein Ur-Zaskar?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Mountainbike...406280?hash=item280ab63988:g:v0EAAOSwo0JWK-Aw


----------



## ceo (25. Oktober 2015)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Positive Warnung:
> 
> Ist das hier ein Ur-Zaskar?
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Mountainbike...406280?hash=item280ab63988:g:v0EAAOSwo0JWK-Aw



auf jeden fall ein ganz frühes modell, aber die stütze ist gefährlich weit draussen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leuchtentrager (25. Oktober 2015)

Dem Decal am Oberrohr nach ist es wohl eher ein 92er. Beim 91er stand "all terra" noch in einer Linie.


----------



## Kruko (28. Oktober 2015)

http://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/gt-zaskar-le-rot-eloxiert-!!!/380377729-217-994

Die Anzeige ist zumindest sehr mutig. Zaskar ja! Aber auf 100 Stück limitiert??


----------



## esp262 (29. Oktober 2015)

das hab ich mich auch gefragt,
das teil war aber schon öfters drin, erst komplet für 1600, jetzt nur der rahmen

kacke Rock Shox dämpfer hab ich verpennt, der wäre was für mein STS gewesen


----------



## whitesheep (17. November 2015)

vielleicht für jemanden interessant...ist bei mir ums eck....kann versand organisieren...

https://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen.../mountainbike-gt-karakoram-26-zoll-135686174/

so long
sheep


----------



## LeFrankdrien (2. Dezember 2015)

Hi,

sozusagen eine "Hochpreiswarnung":

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161897547095?ul_noapp=true

Außerdem gehört es so wohl eher in den Vergewaltigungs-Thread...

VG
peru


----------



## Kruko (2. Dezember 2015)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> sozusagen eine "Hochpreiswarnung":
> 
> ...



Oh schade, schon beendet. Da hätte ich doch gern zugeschlagen. ;-)


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Razor (6. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Liebe Leute,

kann mir evtl jemand von Euch sagen ob es einen Titan Rahmen Xizang oder Edge gab an dem das Schaltauge geschraubt war?
(doppelte Verschraubung wie beim 95 Zaskar z.B.)????
Auf Ebay versteigert jemand einen "Titanrahmen" aber das Schaltauge an einem Ti Rahmen ist mir so nicht bekannt.

Antwort wäre ein wenig eilig 

Tausend Dank vorab


----------



## Kruko (6. Dezember 2015)

Mir ist kein Jahrgang bekannt. Es gab aber mal nachbauten schlechter Qualität, wo das Schaltauge geschraubt war. Von daher Vorsicht. 


Sent from my handy.....


----------



## Razor (6. Dezember 2015)

Vielen Dank
dann lass ich mal die Finger davon...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (19. Dezember 2015)

Kein Thema Jörg, 2. Chance:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GT-STS-Moun...=item25b32a335c:g:xR4AAOSwnipWW54t&rmvSB=true



Kruko schrieb:


> Oh schade, schon beendet. Da hätte ich doch gern zugeschlagen. ;-)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leuchtentrager (12. Januar 2016)

Ein 94er Karakoram, 1989 in den USA gekauft. 

http://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-...utes-unikat-zu-verkaufen-!/410379646-217-7656


----------



## LeFrankdrien (29. Januar 2016)

Mal wieder eine Bling -Warnung: GT ZR Lotto Adecco Teamrahmen, zu erkennen am Race plate Halter unterm OR. Preis + Versand ist auch ok für solch eine Preziose- finde ich. Mir leider zu groß, sonst wär er schon weg.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GT-LOTTO-FR...391012?hash=item23618b8d64:g:p2QAAOSw5dNWor3Y

VG
peru


----------



## tofu1000 (17. Februar 2016)

Geschmacklich streitbar aufgebautes 14,5 Zaskar in *acid green*! Klick.


----------



## Kruko (19. Februar 2016)

Autsch

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-STS-Carbo...559680?hash=item281268f300:g:ukcAAOSwB4NWxu6u

Man beachte die Tretlagermuffe mal genauer


----------



## maatik (19. Februar 2016)

Autsch !

Ich hab mal die Frage gestellt (Frage direkt an Verkäufer), öffentliche Fragen sind da ja nicht zugelassen.
Ich sehe da auch einen klaren Riss. Das bei diesem Rahmen nicht zu erwähnen ist schon ne Frechheit, finde ich.

Gruss maat


----------



## Kruko (19. Februar 2016)

Das Ding ist zugeschweißt worden. Die sts hatten alle in der Tretlager-Muffe eine Klappe. War herstellungsbedingt zum herausziehen der Schläuche notwendig. 


Sent from my handy.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esp262 (19. Februar 2016)

den rahmen hab ich gerad auch enddeckt, zugeschweißt unten ja, aber an der seite kommen mir 2 stellen auch komisch vor

und die Wärmeentwicklung beim SChweißen, glaub ich nicht so ganz dass da alles heile an dem Carbon geblieben ist


----------



## Kruko (19. Februar 2016)

Nicht nur das. Die Alulegierung ist 6061. muss also mit Wärme nachbehandelt werden. Ansonsten hält es nicht lang. 


Sent from my handy.....


----------



## maatik (24. Februar 2016)

maatik schrieb:


> Autsch !
> 
> Ich hab mal die Frage gestellt (Frage direkt an Verkäufer), öffentliche Fragen sind da ja nicht zugelassen.
> Ich sehe da auch einen klaren Riss. Das bei diesem Rahmen nicht zu erwähnen ist schon ne Frechheit, finde ich.
> ...



Keine Antwort...

Dafür ziert jetzt dieser Spruch die Auktion:



> *GT STS carbon
> reinforced
> die Schwachstelle Tretlager wurde
> in Fachwerkstatt verstärkt und überarbeitet*


----------



## maatik (27. Februar 2016)

maatik schrieb:


> Keine Antwort...
> 
> Dafür ziert jetzt dieser Spruch die Auktion:


Ging jetzt für ~330Euro weg. Hmmm, ich hoffe der Käufer wusste was ihm blühen kann.
Für Wandschmuck etwas überteuert..


----------



## Kieselwerfer (7. März 2016)

Huhu,

kann wer was dazu sagen?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fahrradrahmen-26-Zoll-Titan-/231866129619?


----------



## Kruko (7. März 2016)

Kieselwerfer schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> kann wer was dazu sagen?
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fahrradrahmen-26-Zoll-Titan-/231866129619?



Oh nein, da ist wieder einer. Lass die Finger davon. Steuersatz passt nicht, Sattelstütze rutscht durch etc. 

Such mal die Postings von @Raze raus. Der hat sein Leid schon erzählt. 


Sent from my handy.....


----------



## tofu1000 (7. März 2016)

Ha! Das ist doch bestimmt wieder ein russisches Kosmonauten-Xizang. So langsam scheint es echt wie eine unendliche Geschichte. Da wird sich @Raze ja sicher freuen...


----------



## Kieselwerfer (7. März 2016)

Was hat es denn mit den Dingern auf sich? Ich glaub das ist nicht so fürchterlich weit von mir weg und ich könnte ja mal hinfahren und es in die Hand nehmen....


----------



## Kruko (7. März 2016)

Diese miesen Rahmen tauchen immer mal wieder in der Bucht auf. Rahmengewicht liegt irgendwo um die 2500 - 3000 Gramm. Wasserrohr halt. Verarbeitung ist unter aller Sau.  

Da würde ich noch nicht mal hinfahren wenn es im Nachbarort wäre.


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (7. März 2016)

Naja, wenn du die Wasserleitungen im Eigenheim auch mit Titan pimpen möchtest kannst du ja bei einem persönlichen Besuch messen, ob genug Meter bei rumkommen würden. 

Möchtest du aber nen GT-Titanrahmen, kannst du dein sauer verdientes Geld lieber in was Echtes investieren. Beim "Mitinsassen" @epic2006 kannst du momentan beispielsweise ein Xizang aus liebevollen Händen zum wirklich guten Preis erwerben.


----------



## Kruko (11. April 2016)

und wir haben hier aufgeschrien bei der Vorstellung des Zaskar 100. Gab es doch schon viel früher:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Mountain-Bike-GT-Zaskar-/322068557131?hash=item4afcc82d4b:g:NtoAAOSwgApXCNvH


Von vorne steht sogar GT dran. Und keine 100 mm Federweg, sondern mit 170 mm Federweg. Wahrscheinlich ein super seltener Prototyp. 

Hab mal nachgefragt. Bj. ist 2013


----------



## moped-tobias (22. April 2016)

"endlich" mal ein GT ohne das TT (hat ja sonst jeder). 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/111970515715?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

glückwunsch an den käufer, für den preis ein echtes schnäppchen!


----------



## Jinpster (22. April 2016)

Alles was glänzt ist ein GT oder was?


----------



## Ketterechts (23. April 2016)

Hier mal ein schönes 93er BB Zaskar zum Schnäppchenpreis -> 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/252364591767?euid=bcd1858b918642ffb76208a2620906d5&cp=1

Habe auch schon wegen Versand nachgefragt , ist mit Hermes machbar .

Ich hab schon zwei Zaskars und meiner Frau Besserung gelobt , was das Horten von Altmetall angeht .


----------



## moped-tobias (23. April 2016)

Ahh, da juckts mir in den Pfoten! Aber ich muss mich auch mal langsam zusammenreißen! 

PS: welche Rahmengröße das wohl sein mag? 16"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (24. April 2016)

moped-tobias schrieb:


> Ahh, da juckts mir in den Pfoten! Aber ich muss mich auch mal langsam zusammenreißen!
> 
> PS: welche Rahmengröße das wohl sein mag? 16"?


Nö,  eher 18"


----------



## ploerre (29. April 2016)

bei 18" sind die Druckstreben parallel zum Unterrohr, bei 16" fallen sie flacher, als das Unterrohr aus. 20" dementsprechend in die andere Richtung.


----------



## moped-tobias (2. Mai 2016)

Hier die Auflösung


----------



## Jinpster (3. Mai 2016)

Du Schnäppchen Jäger.


----------



## Jinpster (4. Mai 2016)

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/mountainbike-gt-zaskar/462685132-217-7564


----------



## MUD´doc (23. Juni 2016)

https://m.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/mountainbike-fully-der-marke-gt/485365992-217-1245
Fully für 80 Euro


----------



## bvarnfullagts (26. Juni 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-GT-...094018?hash=item2111f38a02:g:50gAAOSwaZdXIY7X


----------



## Briareos (19. Juli 2016)

Servus. Hier keine kleine Sonderbarkeit.
Soll ein Zaskar 1995 sein. Erstaunlich ist, dass Sockel sowohl für U-Brake als auch für Cantilever angeschweißt sind. Ebenso dass kein auswechselbares Ausfallende am Rahmen ist. Also Drittes sprechen die Ausfallenden gegen die Angabe des Baujahres.
Aber am Seltsamsten finde ich die verbauten Sockel für die Bremse hinten.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-Zaskar-Mo...633579?hash=item2caf6bb92b:g:feAAAOSwRJ9XhoFj


----------



## Kruko (19. Juli 2016)

Lass dir die ersten 4 Ziffern der Rahmennummer geben. Ausfallenden sprechen aber für 91/92. ich vermute, dass ein Witzbold Cantis angeschweißt hat. Somit ist der Rahmen eigentlich Schrott, da 6061 Aluminium. 


Sent from my handy.....


----------



## Ketterechts (13. Januar 2017)

Nettes Bravado LE in Teal Scream 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/891688-gt-bravadu-le

Standort leider Schweiz und somit bei der Einfuhr recht teuer .

@versus - Volker , nix für dich ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliversen (17. Januar 2017)

Zaskar Carbon Rahmen in L (?)
Aus dem Norden, guter Zustand, fairer Preis

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...drahmen-rahmen-zaskar-gt-l/586379001-217-1170


----------



## versus (22. Januar 2017)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Nettes Bravado LE in Teal Scream
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/891688-gt-bravadu-le
> 
> ...



nö, so ein rahmenset habe ich vor einer weile an gerrit verkauft


----------



## Ketterechts (18. Februar 2017)

Ich find ja die Farbkombi sehr sexy , aber für mich müsste ich mit dem Sattel ja noch weiter runter 

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/rennrad-gt-zr-2000-ultegra-rh-60/603563681-217-9590


----------



## Kruko (11. März 2017)

Die Artikelbeschreibung empfinde ich etwas zu positiv

http://www.ebay.de/itm/112316899696?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Ich sehe an der Muffe *3* Risse!!! Also Achtung


----------



## Kruko (12. März 2017)

Und weiter geht es....

Mal wieder kein Zaskar

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...tand-und-echter-klassiker-/615637912-217-6829


----------



## Triturbo (17. August 2017)

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...inder-zoll-26-mountainbike/700992313-217-2208

Wenn jemand sowas sucht, ich wohne in der Nähe.


----------



## DiSc (14. Oktober 2017)

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...m-xl-rahmen-shimano-deore/735820285-217-19095

eigentlich wollte ich den Verkäufer heute morgen schon anschreiben - aber ich bin sicher, das keine Reaktion erfolgt,
weil das Ding ja wohl mit Absicht gefakt wurde......


----------



## Kruko (14. Oktober 2017)

DiSc schrieb:


> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...m-xl-rahmen-shimano-deore/735820285-217-19095
> 
> eigentlich wollte ich den Verkäufer heute morgen schon anschreiben - aber ich bin sicher, das keine Reaktion erfolgt,
> weil das Ding ja wohl mit Absicht gefakt wurde......



Und was soll gefakt sein?


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## toastet (14. Oktober 2017)

Jop und der Preis geht nur so gerade klar, wenn das Ding wirklich nur 150 km hat. Der ganze Schrott der dran hängt ist doch nach 1000 km fällig und ist keine ganze Deore sondern ein bunter Mix aus Deore, KMC und FSA Teilen mit den ganzen GT Anbauteilen. Das Teil gibts für 579,- bei Real


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raze (8. April 2018)

Verkaufe kein schönes *XIZANG*, über den Preis läßt sich reden


----------



## Ketterechts (9. April 2018)

Achtung - defekter Zaskar Rahmen 

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/gt-zaskar-le/847228757-217-7434


----------



## PORTEX77 (9. April 2018)

Preis ist gut !


----------



## tofu1000 (9. April 2018)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Achtung - defekter Zaskar Rahmen
> 
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/gt-zaskar-le/847228757-217-7434



Hmm, ich hätte da so die ein oder andere Idee für...


----------



## tofu1000 (9. April 2018)

Raze schrieb:


> Verkaufe kein schönes *XIZANG*, über den Preis läßt sich reden



Oh, die sind aber lang nicht mehr aufgetaucht! Kannst du eigentlich inzwischen nicht schon ne Karte zeichnen, welche Wege diese Warzen schon durch D zurückgelegt haben? Wahrscheinlich 100x mehr, als sie je gefahren sind...


----------



## Ketterechts (9. April 2018)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Hmm, ich hätte da so die ein oder andere Idee für...


Er hatte es garnicht gesehen  .
Eventuell kauf ich den Rahmen als Deko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (9. April 2018)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Er hatte es garnicht gesehen  .
> Eventuell kauf ich den Rahmen als Deko



Und falls du ihr überdrüssig wirst:


----------



## Raze (10. April 2018)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Oh, die sind aber lang nicht mehr aufgetaucht!



Ja, seit der "Professor" blutdruckbedingt nicht mehr in den einschlägigen Foren die Rahmen hochpreist, ist es ruhig geworden um die Rahmen aus einstigen Wundermaterial. Er gibt jetzt den Vogelfreunden wertvolle Tipps .


----------



## LeFrankdrien (25. April 2018)

Ich wollte nur mal kurz warnen...

DAS hier sieht mir nach einem nicht ganz originalen GT LTS aus  :

https://www.ebay.de/itm/36-zoll-mou...m=192513926298&_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850

Aber irgendwie schon interessant, auch wenn man bei dem betriebenen Aufwand einige Details dann doch noch hätte schöner ausführen können. Sieht schon nach nem bissel Schweißaufwand aus. Offenbar hat er ja mind. 2 LTS Hinterbauten kombiniert.

VG
peru


----------



## tofu1000 (2. Mai 2018)

Bitte sagt mir, dass es einer von euch war. Entdeckt, kurz in mich gegangen. Weg.


----------



## Deleted61137 (16. August 2018)

Bei eBay.com sind grad rote GT Naben für 59USD im Angebot. HR leider etwas vermackt.

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Rare-USA-Ma...-speed-W-Kore-Skewers-Retro-Cool/253812245736


----------



## tofu1000 (19. August 2018)

Ein Fury Elite für 208,00€?! Ist mir irgendwie suspekt, trotz des fehlenden Dämpfers. Miese, weil keine wirkliche Beschreibung, neuer Verkäufer. Aber scharf ist der Rahmen schon....

Und falls Jemand von euch noch kurzfristig Urlaub auf der Insel machen will - nehmt euch nen Freund oder die Frau mit, da lässt es sich damit besser zurückreisen...


----------



## GT-Express (27. August 2018)

Wer ein Weihnachts- oder Geburtstagsgeschenk sucht, wird hier sicher fündig;
Tequesta 1995, Karakoram 1997 als NOS!!!
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...a-95-retro-neu-sammler-nos/932364561-217-4619

Ich bin übrigens neu hier im Forum, stöbere sonst hin und wieder im BIKEMARKT.


----------



## toastet (27. August 2018)

Haha ja klar, ist zwar schön, wenn es neu ist, aber es sind ein Tequesta und ein Karakoram, damit gerade so eben über dem Bodensatz was man damals bei GT bekommen konnte und neu vielleicht gerade so vierstellig gewesen. Es sind halt keine Zaskar und selbst die sind nicht mehr Wert als der Neupreis heutzutage. 



> Das Angebot richtet sich ausschliesslich an wertschätzende Sammler und Szene - Kenner , welche diese absolute Ausnahmegelegenheit auch preisllich zu würdigen wissen .
> 
> Freue mich auf ihre Angebote , welche definitiv *vierstellig *( für beide GT `s zusammen ) sein sollten .


----------



## Deleted61137 (28. August 2018)

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...-von-gt-team-international/930652453-217-4196


----------



## tofu1000 (21. September 2018)

Knaller "Zaskar" mit "Avalanche"-Gabel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (22. September 2018)

Ja, da hat ihn mal einer schee verarscht, aber Lehrgeld ham wir ja alle mal bezahlt. Manche auch mehrfach


----------



## Deleted61137 (28. September 2018)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GT-AVALA...668739?hash=item4b503c2f43:g:7VMAAOSwhO9bVk4i


----------



## Moonhill (1. Oktober 2018)

May not post to Germany...nicht wirklich schade


----------



## tofu1000 (3. Oktober 2018)

So in etwa stell ich es mir vor, wenn mein Spraydosenregal unter Brechdurchfall leidet...


----------



## Deleted61137 (6. Oktober 2018)

GT Passage

https://www.ebay.de/itm/TREKKINGRAD...740201?hash=item2148f200a9:g:HRsAAOSwLXNbsTCu


----------



## Deleted61137 (6. Oktober 2018)

Hier noch ein Paar GT Disc-Naben

https://www.ebay.com/itm/used-MTB-G...540500?hash=item3fad3f3594:g:8ZEAAOSwHWtbsqop


----------



## Deleted61137 (17. Oktober 2018)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-GT-...h=item1cbd2a435d:g:l8UAAOSw38VbwKbn:rk:4:pf:0


----------



## LeFrankdrien (18. November 2018)

...ich glaube ja nicht, dass der Herr Tschmil das SO gefahren hat......

Aber Lotto Mobistar is scho legga...wenn auch niemals dank eines Aufklebers 4000 USD wert. Immerhin a echtes Team Bike..Nummernhalter ist dran

https://www.ebay.de/itm/273517043803

VG
peru


----------



## LeFrankdrien (17. April 2019)

GT "Lightning" für nen Zehner . Ich geb zu, kurz hab ich gezuckt 

https://www.troc-velo.com/photos-cadre-cadre-vtt-rigide-gt-201-1-2344539.htm

VG
peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. Juli 2019)

Ich muss da mal warnen...aber nur weil es ein echter Team Rahmen ist (erkennbar am Nummernhalter am OR). Die Replicas hatten den Nummernhalter nicht...Der Rahmen ist also umwoben von echtem TdF Flair...auch wenn er vielleicht immer nur auf dem Autodach mitgefahren ist  









						Gebrauchter 2000 GT ZR Lotto Team 54cm Aluminium Road Bike Frame gelb schwarz  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Gebrauchter 2000 GT ZR Lotto Team 54cm Aluminium Road Bike Frame gelb schwarz bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




VG


----------



## Onegear (16. Oktober 2019)

Günstiges Zassi in Lindau:









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Lindau finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




edit: falls die Anzeige dann schon raus sein sollte: 1991 oder 92er Zassi mit abgefahrener Parallelogram Gabel für 145€


----------



## viducce (26. Januar 2020)

GT Kashmir, Italien...









						Mountain bike gt Kashmir 2.0 9r Mis. L/M 29er, Bike, MTB, Hardtail, RockShox  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Mountain bike gt Kashmir 2.0 9r Mis. L/M 29er, Bike, MTB, Hardtail, RockShox at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## LeFrankdrien (26. Januar 2020)

Ahhhh mal wieder online  Der war mit dem Hocker auch schon mal bei 1299€, da hat ihn auch keiner gewollt...



viducce schrieb:


> GT Kashmir, Italien...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Raze (27. Januar 2020)

ZIXANG mit Schönheitsfehlern


----------



## tofu1000 (25. Februar 2020)

Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Passau finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




Schick ist der Rahmen ja zweifellos, aber ich hab noch nie was von nem "GT allstar team" gehört.... Ihr?!
Zumal die hochwertigen Stahlmodelle doch bis '95 keine vier Ösen an den Ausfallern und Gepäckträgerösen an den Sattelstreben hatten, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (25. Februar 2020)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
> 
> 
> eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Passau finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.
> ...



Jop, 4 Ösen erst ab 96er Modellen. Dazu die Befestigungen oben an den Sitzstreben für Gepäckträger, sowas gab es vorher nicht. Der Rahmen erinnert mich sehr stark an mein 96er Talera (sprich gilt für alle Stahl/CroMo Rahmen von 96 bis 97, 98 waren die Ösen wieder weg) von Form und Details. Steht ja auch was von repaint in der Anzeige und auch nicht, was jetzt repaintet wurde um so auszusehen. Hat auf jeden Fall eher was von Mogelpackung bei der Basis. Es gab halt drunter noch die Hi-Ten-Dinger, aber edel waren die Stahlrahmen halt nicht. Ist ja auch an Modellen wie halt Talera, Timberline, Outpost und Co. in den Einsteigerregionen nicht mit zu rechnen. Mein Talera ist mir damals leider gebrochen, mitten im Oberrohr, nichtmal an ner Schweißnaht...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (26. Februar 2020)

Mei Leute....österreichische Telefonnummer!!
????????

Dafür mit lackiertem Innenlager !!!

Wenn er jetzt noch die Bilder vom Bildschirm seiner Kamera abfotografiert, dann wissen wir final Bescheid.

VG
peru


----------



## 531c (7. März 2020)

19":









						GT Zaskar LE Rahmen mit Innenlager blau aus Mitte der 90'er  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für GT Zaskar LE Rahmen mit Innenlager blau aus Mitte der 90'er bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Raze (7. März 2020)

Günstiges  GT ZIXANG, damit noch Geld für die Pediküre übrig bleibt.


----------



## Raze (7. März 2020)

Raze schrieb:


> Günstiges  GT ZIXANG.



Gleich noch so ne Schüssel !


----------



## LeFrankdrien (13. März 2020)

16" Zaskar mit der U-Brake im Dreieck, wie bei Jörg und Insas Zassi..









						Vintage - 1990's GT Zaskar LE For Sale
					

Vintage - 1990's GT Zaskar LE For sale on Pinkbike buysell




					www.pinkbike.com
				




VG
peru


----------



## tofu1000 (27. März 2020)

The Worlds greatest Ainzällstüggdauhnhilleleggdrowarze ist käuflich zu erwerben! ?
Kaum gefahren, nie im Gelände, aber geliebt wie Sau! ?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (19. April 2020)

Auch wenn es wieder ein Renner ist....NATÜRLICH KEIN Lotto Adecco, sondern nur ein 3.0 ZR.

Damit völlig overpriced!









						Vintage 00s GT ZR 3.0 Team Lotto-ADECCO Frame Set Rahmen sehr guter Zustand!  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Vintage 00s GT ZR 3.0 Team Lotto-ADECCO Frame Set Rahmen sehr guter Zustand! bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## tofu1000 (19. April 2020)

peru73 schrieb:


> Auch wenn es wieder ein Renner ist....NATÜRLICH KEIN Lotto Adecco, sondern nur ein 3.0 ZR.
> 
> Damit völlig overpriced!
> 
> ...



Der Zustand is ja geil. Aber da hätte ich lieber das Rave von der Insel... Egal. Jetzt ersma uffs Ratt


----------



## tofu1000 (6. Mai 2020)

Jemand ne Ahnung wo hier die 1.800,00€ versteckt sind?!  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lousa (5. Juni 2020)

Warnung oder eher in den "verbaute" GTs Thread 

"Ich will ein Zaskar sein" - Link zu ebay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## tofu1000 (9. Juli 2020)

Was ich schon längst mal fragen wollte... Hat sich eigentlich wer aus der Anstalt diese Preziosen geschossen?


----------



## moitrich (15. Juli 2020)

Nie gehört, dass GT das offiziell so repariert hat.
IMHO auf hübsch gemachter Kernschrott.
Einzig der Disc-Hinterbau ist interessant. 









						26 Zoll GT STS DH Thermoplast Rahmen Größe M + Zubehör Top Retro Kult ,  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für 26 Zoll GT STS DH Thermoplast Rahmen Größe M + Zubehör Top Retro Kult , bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## tofu1000 (16. Juli 2020)

moitrich schrieb:


> Nie gehört, dass GT das offiziell so repariert hat.
> IMHO auf hübsch gemachter Kernschrott.
> Einzig der Disc-Hinterbau ist interessant.
> 
> ...



Ich möchte mir gar nicht vorstellen wie es unter den vier Schrauben wohl aussehen mag...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (17. Juli 2020)

..per se doch keine Verstärkung, sondern mit den 4 zusätzlichen Bohrungen doch ne weitere Schwächung der TL Muffe.....schade um den Rahmen..


----------



## Raze (6. Dezember 2020)

Schönes XITANG !


----------



## moitrich (10. Januar 2021)

GT rts-1 RAHMEN ROCK SHOX Noleen 18 Zoll * NEU *  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für GT rts-1 RAHMEN ROCK SHOX Noleen 18 Zoll * NEU * bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## LeFrankdrien (14. Februar 2021)

Hi zusammen,

die Warnung geht eigentlich nur an 2 Jungs raus, evtl. will sich ja jemand mit ner Restauration was eigenes schaffen:









						GT Road Bike Frame, including parts  | eBay
					

Square taper bottom bracket (hardly used - replaced, then shortly after stopped using the bike).



					www.ebay.co.uk
				




Angbelich wär es ein 54er...

@tofu1000 
@Onegear 

Fragt halt mal an, ob er nach D versendet. Aber bloß nicht über das ebay global shipping program. Das zahlt man schon Zoll. Wenn es regulär versendet wird, hab ich bishe rnix bezahlt...

VG
Peter


----------



## Onegear (15. Februar 2021)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> die Warnung geht eigentlich nur an 2 Jungs raus, evtl. will sich ja jemand mit ner Restauration was eigenes schaffen:
> 
> ...


Mist, zu spät gesehen :-(

Das wäre ein schönes Projekt geworden...🤓💪


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onegear (23. Februar 2021)

Die meisten haben's sicher schon gesehen:

neuer Anniversary Zaskar in L bei ebay-Kleinanzeigen   









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Mainz finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## 531c (1. März 2021)

ein 14.5er


----------



## Onegear (31. März 2021)

Nichts seltenes, aber ich will es an der Stelle erwähnen und davor warnen:

1997er Pantera (alias Terramoto) bei den Kleinanzeigen:









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Freiburg im Breisgau finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				








Auf den Artikelfotos ist es nicht zu sehen, aber der Verkäufer hat mir ein Bild vom Steuerrohr auf Nachfrage geschickt, ob es Risse oder Dellen gibt am Rahmen...🧐


----------



## stephank1301 (31. März 2021)

WTF. Dass der sowas nicht erwähnt.... Unverantwortlich!


----------



## asket13 (17. April 2021)

Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Frankfurt am Main Westend finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				





Frage an die Experten: Ist an dem Zustand irgendetwas auszusetzen oder habt ihr andere sachdienliche Hinweise?


----------



## stephank1301 (17. April 2021)

Sieht gut erhalten aus.
Ist mir die letzten Tage schon wegen der Lackierung aufgefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moitrich (7. Juli 2021)

AC Kettenführung:

Gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen gefunden. Wie findest du das?








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Wildau finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## Onegear (27. Juni 2022)

16" Re-Issue Zaskar....

Der Aufbau ist zwar "Geschmackssache", aber ob der Seltenheit des Rahmens ein ganz gutes Angebot:









						GT Zaskar 16 Zoll
					

Verkaufe ein GT Zaskar re issue 2008. Das Fahhrad ist neu aufgebaut (8-fach) und fährt sich auch...,GT Zaskar 16 Zoll in München - Schwanthalerhöhe




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------

